# Knitting Tea Party 8th September 2017



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Our opening today is from Normaedern (Norma) in North Wales*

Welcome to the Tea Party with a Welsh flavour. Today I am going to share some tastes of Wales.
I was born in Swansea but lived in England for most of my adult life. I now live in North Wales.
Wales is world renowned for its lamb. I only remember having lamb at Easter as I child. Mutton we had more often. Mutton is an old sheep over two years old and roaming freely. The best we keep for ourselves is here http://www.gowersaltmarshlamb.co.uk. We do have some salt lamb that is found locally and for sale here http://www.poveybutchers.co.uk . They sell DH's honey, too. All his bees can produce, too. I am told that in Wales autumn lamb (a hogget, a bit older) is preferred to spring lamb that is an English thing.
We do have very fine cattle which are seen locally and if it is hung properly then it is wonderful. We have several butchers who are "old fashioned" so we are able to buy really good meat. They do a good trade in offal and the cheap cuts that are not available in the supermarket. http://www.welshblackcattlesociety.com
One of my vivid memories as I child was going to Swansea market to the shell fish stall with my mother. My father loved crab, cockles and mussels. I became allergic to shell fish but I did love laverbread. My mother rolled it in fine oatmeal and fried it, serving it with bacon and egg.
Penclawdd is still famous for its laver and shell fish but I must mention Crab Mary who lives locally on Crab Road. She has a lovely range of locally caught seafood. I have been to talks by her but I can't sample the food she brings. It smells lovely though. She is a remarkable woman who started the business when her partner nearly died and couldn't work anymore.
http://www.laverbread.com/
http://www.selectiveseafoods.com/
I do have memories of men fishing for salmon in the River Teifi at Cenarth Falls. I think the freshly caught fish is only found locally. The coracle is a very old type of boat and it is really interesting to watch them manoeuvring them. It takes a lot of skill.
http://www.data-wales.co.uk/coracle1.htm
Bara Brith (speckled bread) is a fruit loaf. There are two ways to make it. One without yeast and one as a yeast mixture. I prefer the bread one as I can remember my mother always making her own bread and save some dough to knead dried fruit and a little sugar before the second proving. I am told that a real Bara Brith is how you had it as a child! We had an old fashioned range that she would not let my father take out as it had a bread oven and a proving oven. It made lovely toast, too.
Here is a yeasted one. Delia Smith is my favourite cookery expert!
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/spring/bara-brith.html
Non yeasted
www.visitwales.com/explore/traditions-history/recipes/bara-brith 
Welsh cakes (picau ar y maen) are made on a griddle. I do make them but not very often as they are moreish and I would eat the lots spread with butter. Do have a look at this link as it has some good photographs and interesting bits. 
http://www.squidoo.com/welsh-cakes 
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/desserts/quickly-does-it/welsh-cakes.html 
Cawl is a hearty soup that is again made differently according to how you were brought up.
Cystal yfed o'r cawl a bwyta'r cig", it is as good to drink the broth as to eat the meat A proverb often first attributed to Cattwg Ddoeth, (Cattwg the Wise) Saint Cadoc of Llancarvan in 570 AD.
Basically any vegetable around is used, some put in cabbage, I don't but I do put in pearl barley which makes it very healthy and it goes further. The whole idea was to make a little meat go a long way. I was brought up with this as a mutton recipe. I buy mutton from here http://www.hootonshomegrown.co.uk/ but stewing lamb can be bought in supermarkets these days. We can also buy stewing packs of vegetables that are the right amount for this.
Ilb Mutton or Lamb trimmed of fat
I onion thinly sliced
2 carrots peeled and sliced
I leek trimmed and sliced
1 parsnip peeled and sliced
½ swede peeled and sliced
A handful pearl barley
Salt and pepper
Bouquet garni eg parsley, thyme and sage
Put the meat into a large pan and cover well with water and bring to the boil, then simmer for 1 to 2 hours. Then add the pearl barley and seasonings and simmer for another hour. Leave in the fridge overnight to develop the flavour. I often have lamb stock from cooking a shoulder in the slow cooker and use that instead of water. Re heat for at least 15 mins. Serves 6.

*Summary by Darowil (Margaret) Lists by Lurker 2*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-492378-1.html

A young cousin of *Bonnie's* DH lost a 10 year battle with brain cancer this week

*Marikayknits* is still having issues with foot drop post hip replacement- but the surgeons are still expecting it to improve. Her MIL has also been in hospital and is now in long term rehab awaiting approval for a nursing home and then placement.

*The wren* continues to struggle with lack of appetite and nausea. And his SIL Gary had a tooth cut out during the week-seems to be recovering well. Now they have no water! Plumbers there trying to sort out the issue

*Pammie's* knee is really painful. MRI results Friday-needs a knew replacement,so trying to work out a time that doesn't interfere with holidays!

*Swedenme's]* DS has returned to Sweden- with plans to catch up next year and maybe with their other sister who is in Malta as well. So Sonya feeling sad at her departure (not at the idea of catching up again!).

*Sugarsugar's* DGD (Serena) has two ulcers in her throat- on antibiotics for them.

A number of KTPers have family and friends in the path of Hurricane Irma this week- after many last week in the path of Hurricane Harvey.

*EJS* youngest GD (20 months old) has a toddler fracture and will be in a leg cast for three weeks.

*Lists for Friday 8th September 2017*

*Photos*

1* *Busyworkerbee* - Bird of Paradise flower
9** EJS* - Baby blanket, beanie, and boots
11* *Dreamweaver* - Wall hanging
11* *Dreamweaver* - kitten climbing curtain
13* *KateB* - Adults only pool at Sa Coma, Majorca.
19* *kehinkle* - Crochet farmyard
29* *Poledra65* - David and the dogs on couch.
30* * Gweniepooh* - Gracie and her brother Samson.
34* *sugarsugar* - snow in spring, near Geelong
36* *KateB* - the family pool at Sa Coma
38* *KateB* - gift of a Rose from the hotel
43* *EJS* - Sleep masks
46* *Lurker 2*- Ringo and stroller.
53* *Lurker 2* - two beach photos
60* *KateB* - View from Hotel Balcony
63* *Bonnie* - Combine Harvesters
71* *Swedenme* Baby sets
74* *Lurker 2* Daffodils

*Links*

7* *Bonnie* - Link to Craftsy (Monday free classes)
26* - *Flyty1n* - Catherine Windsor 3rd Pregnancy
35* *Darowil* - Snowfields in Australia
76* *Bonnie* - Silvercare toothbrush

*Birthday Cards*

23* - *Swedenme* - card for KateB
28* -*Poledra65* - ditto
32* - *Poledra65* - card for Gracie
36* *KateB* - Card for Gracie and Samson

*Poem*

59* -*Fan* The Changes in Me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the start Norma, was interesting to read about welsh food and a few of your memories , never tasted laverbread , not sure I'm brave enough to try it . 
Well I'm off to bed as I've had stupid allergy problems all day , wish I had a pound for every time I sneezed, but now I can really feel the soreness in my eyes and ears along with the blocked sinuses and headache I think Kipland is the best place for me . Goodnight everyone ✨


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Norma, thanks so much for the start. During the year we lived in the Midlands, we lived at a retreat house called Hothorpe Hall. When guests arrived for the weekend, we would travel to various parts of Great Britain. Wales was a favorite of mine. I found it so beautiful! We didn't purchase a lot during the year, but did buy some very lovely woven bedspreads in Wales. I love lamb; it has been our Easter choice many years. We roasted it French style on a bed of root vegetables with slivers of garlic in slits in the meat. The aroma while it was roasting was heavenly. And one if my favorite soups is Scotch broth--lamb stock with barley and vegetables. I remember stopping for lunch in a beautiful, small village where we had delicious, fresh fish from a very fast flowing river running through the middle of the village. Happy memories.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Norma* I loved your opening! I grew up having the Welsh Cakes, though we called them Welsh cookies. It has been years since I made any. I loved them and still do! My mother's mom was from Wales but I don't know where. Margaret the summary is well done as always. Thank you ladies, and of course that includes our Julie who did the posting of the opening. I had to google laverbread; sounds interesting. Since I've had seaweed before I would be game to give it a try. How I would love to visit Wales.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Norma, I looked up the recipe for the Welsh cakes and am wondering what spices are contained in the "mixed spice" ingredient?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Norma, thank you for a terrific opening, and your wonderful Welsh recipes and lifestyle. Definitely my kind of thing.!
I'm making a roast lamb dinner for us tonight, so will think of you when eating it. We love roast lamb.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, loved your opening. Always love learning about Wales. Like Gwen, I grew up eating Welsh Cookies. All four of my grandparents were from Wales. I usually make Welsh Cookies for the grands at Christmas. 
Really we need a KAPalooza in Wales one year!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, loved your opening. Always love learning about Wales. Like Gwen, I grew up eating Welsh Cookies. All four of my grandparents were from Wales. I usually make Welsh Cookies for the grands at Christmas.
> Really we need a KAPalooza in Wales one year!


I'm in for that and also innon the Welsh recipes. Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, thanks for starting us off & the interesting recipes & stories. My friend just spent a week in Wales in June, then toured England for 2 more weeks, she has friends & relatives over there
Julie & Margaret, thanks for the summaries 

I made 10 quarts of bread & butter pickles this afternoon, still have a crisper full of cucumbers 
DH says he's not coming for supper until dark so I've made myself pancakes as I was starving & that's something we never eat normally


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in for that and also innon the Welsh recipes. Thanks, Norma!


????????❤


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Norma, wonderful start! Very interesting to read. Julie and Margaret, thank you as well. 

Sonja hope you feel better after a good nights rest. Perhaps next time you go on a gardening binge, take an allergy tablet before you start, even though I know you don't like taking them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great opening normaedern - a few recipes i am going to look at - especially welsh cakes. darowil as always a perfect job. i've really have been using the summaries to stay somewhat caught up. really cool tonight - but i bet when heidi comes over she will be wearing flips. she must have known gwen in another life.

i keep watching irma's path - getting close to you gwen - should you go inland for a few days? i don't think you have a basement to escape to. buy some candles.

hope everyone has a really good weekend. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you for summarizing.
Sam, good to see your post.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the opening and summarizing. It is so helpful to get a review of the past week. I can't believe it is Friday. I will now go finish last weeks and then head back here!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I so enjoyed the opening and learning about Wales. So many things of which I had never heard, so like a wonderful geography lesson. Thanks for summarizing Julie and Margaaret. It is a full time job just to keep up with doing the summaries. 
A sad day..happy as well. My colleague bought my motorcycle and rode off on it tonight. It is to be his wife's machine and they will ride together as he has a Harley. I have much enjoyed this bike but know in my heart it was time to sell it and glad it went to someone who will care well for it. We had a brief thunderstorm today with a blast of rain over the surgery center, but none to speak of in Springville. But, glad for what we got and hoping it helped calm down some of the fires.
Sorry for Marykayknits foot drop. That can be a real problem if it lasts over time. However, most of the time it does become better with exercise and rejuvenation of the nerves to the foot. Sadly, we have no perfect surgery or anesthesia at this present time, all have risks, as does driving a car or walking around the block.
DS and I just ran Penny around the north park. It was her idea to run. She is not a snooper as much as Molly D was. 
Julie, have you had a chance to walk Ringo on a leash again? Thought of you as we went running around the park and there was a dog not on a leash and me with this stubborn beagle. We did see the young man who was letting his dog run and I kindly reminded him that there is a leash law here and if the dog gets into a fight, he will be considered at fault. I don't think he cares. 
Good to see a post from Sam. I need to look up and discover what a swede is in cooking. I learn something new here every day..wonderful!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, i lost out on the last of the old t party, will go back and finish it. we have had such lovely weather, may get a bit warmer by the end of next wk. I think Nashville, TN. is going to be affected by the new hurricans coming in. will this mess never end. feel so sorry for all the Floridians, and now they have price gougers on the gas and hotel rooms, shame on the greedy people. 
My Moms older bro. passed away today, his son sent word, honestly he was such a horrible man, he was awful to mom, her sister and my dad and i finally wrote him and told him about himself and said if he had anything else to say to them, he could go through me. when both sisters were told, there was very little reaction as he had not been in touch in yrs. i told my sister, i would see mom got there if she and her sister wanted to go, but i have no plans to attend, just can't handle another funeral at this time. she said she would go for the two boys who are about her age. he has done his sons so badly in the past yrs. i just feel not much.later


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I so enjoyed the opening and learning about Wales. So many things of which I had never heard, so like a wonderful geography lesson. Thanks for summarizing Julie and Margaaret. It is a full time job just to keep up with doing the summaries.
> A sad day..happy as well. My colleague bought my motorcycle and rode off on it tonight. It is to be his wife's machine and they will ride together as he has a Harley. I have much enjoyed this bike but know in my heart it was time to sell it and glad it went to someone who will care well for it. We had a brief thunderstorm today with a blast of rain over the surgery center, but none to speak of in Springville. But, glad for what we got and hoping it helped calm down some of the fires.
> Sorry for Marykayknits foot drop. That can be a real problem if it lasts over time. However, most of the time it does become better with exercise and rejuvenation of the nerves to the foot. Sadly, we have no perfect surgery or anesthesia at this present time, all have risks, as does driving a car or walking around the block.
> DS and I just ran Penny around the north park. It was her idea to run. She is not a snooper as much as Molly D was.
> ...


I am so glad you got even a little bit of rai! I hope it was enough to help a little. I'm glad your bike went to someone who will care for it and enjoy it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i lost out on the last of the old t party, will go back and finish it. we have had such lovely weather, may get a bit warmer by the end of next wk. I think Nashville, TN. is going to be affected by the new hurricans coming in. will this mess never end. feel so sorry for all the Floridians, and now they have price gougers on the gas and hotel rooms, shame on the greedy people.
> My Moms older bro. passed away today, his son sent word, honestly he was such a horrible man, he was awful to mom, her sister and my dad and i finally wrote him and told him about himself and said if he had anything else to say to them, he could go through me. when both sisters were told, there was very little reaction as he had not been in touch in yrs. i told my sister, i would see mom got there if she and her sister wanted to go, but i have no plans to attend, just can't handle another funeral at this time. she said she would go for the two boys who are about her age. he has done his sons so badly in the past yrs. i just feel not much.later


I'm sorry for your loss, even though he was not a nice man. Enjoy your beautiful weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Y'all, thank you Julie, Norma, and Margaret, for a great start to a new week. I'm late, our internet was out until about 30 minutes or so ago. 
Norma, great opening, I'm going to be looking up all those recipes, don't know how easy mutton will be to find, but I'll give it a great try. 
David is home, he has to leave again Sunday to head back Mary's way. 
I won't be on until late tomorrow as we have to be out of the house by 7:30am to pick up a friend and drop her at the fiber fair, and we are going to wander a bit, then go to guitar lessons, then back to the fiber fair. 
Gwen, I hope that you don't have any ill effects from the storm and I hope that everyone in the path is safe. 
Now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the start Norma, was interesting to read about welsh food and a few of your memories , never tasted laverbread , not sure I'm brave enough to try it .
> Well I'm off to bed as I've had stupid allergy problems all day , wish I had a pound for every time I sneezed, but now I can really feel the soreness in my eyes and ears along with the blocked sinuses and headache I think Kipland is the best place for me . Goodnight everyone ✨


Feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, loved your opening. Always love learning about Wales. Like Gwen, I grew up eating Welsh Cookies. All four of my grandparents were from Wales. I usually make Welsh Cookies for the grands at Christmas.
> Really we need a KAPalooza in Wales one year!


I agree, wouldn't that be a great trip. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot. Wonderful opening! I have some ancestors from Wales so interesting to read about it.

I am nearly finished with the commissioned sashes, just a bit of hand sewing and tidying to do. Then I'll get back to my quilts...still just not feeling like knitting. But I do have a list of sewing to finish for sure.

Joyce, I'm glad your bike went to a good home. May she roll on for many miles and bring her new owner joy.

Sam, good to see you. Hope you are eating well and feeling better.

Bonnie, I was going to comment on last week's about the trike but realized there was a new week already! The Spyders are much less expensive; maybe your DH could at least test drive one? I know one guy in the group bought a Harley one and it was more than double what the Can-Am cost. Just a thought. 

And I'm in the Carol club, too--my middle name. Some of y'all know that from Facebook. 

Sonja, I'm glad you had a good visit with your sister. I hope her health improves and she can put on a bit of weight.

I'm really hoping to finish these sashes tonight so will be back later. Maybe I'll be able to keep up this week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal, sorry for another loss in your family, even if he was a nasty old man.

Sonja, I hope you are feeling better when you get up

Joyce, I'm glad you got a bit of rain, hope it helps with the fires


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marking a spot. Wonderful opening! I have some ancestors from Wales so interesting to read about it.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the commissioned sashes, just a bit of hand sewing and tidying to do. Then I'll get back to my quilts...still just not feeling like knitting. But I do have a list of sewing to finish for sure.
> 
> ...


DH has a but of a "thing" about Harley's so won't even consider another make????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I so enjoyed the opening and learning about Wales. So many things of which I had never heard, so like a wonderful geography lesson. Thanks for summarizing Julie and Margaaret. It is a full time job just to keep up with doing the summaries.
> A sad day..happy as well. My colleague bought my motorcycle and rode off on it tonight. It is to be his wife's machine and they will ride together as he has a Harley. I have much enjoyed this bike but know in my heart it was time to sell it and glad it went to someone who will care well for it. We had a brief thunderstorm today with a blast of rain over the surgery center, but none to speak of in Springville. But, glad for what we got and hoping it helped calm down some of the fires.
> Sorry for Marykayknits foot drop. That can be a real problem if it lasts over time. However, most of the time it does become better with exercise and rejuvenation of the nerves to the foot. Sadly, we have no perfect surgery or anesthesia at this present time, all have risks, as does driving a car or walking around the block.
> DS and I just ran Penny around the north park. It was her idea to run. She is not a snooper as much as Molly D was.
> ...


Thanks Joyce. I have been putting off walking him because of the rain, and it has gone chilly again, I know I am being a woose(?sp). But don't want to end up really chilled. 
I am wondering if the swede is what you know as a rutabaga- it is similar to a turnip- I love a good mashed swede, and they are a good source of vitamin c. 
That is good the bike has a fine new home- I understand the sad though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, even though he was not a nice man. Enjoy your beautiful weather.


From me too, Donna.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i lost out on the last of the old t party, will go back and finish it. we have had such lovely weather, may get a bit warmer by the end of next wk. I think Nashville, TN. is going to be affected by the new hurricans coming in. will this mess never end. feel so sorry for all the Floridians, and now they have price gougers on the gas and hotel rooms, shame on the greedy people.
> My Moms older bro. passed away today, his son sent word, honestly he was such a horrible man, he was awful to mom, her sister and my dad and i finally wrote him and told him about himself and said if he had anything else to say to them, he could go through me. when both sisters were told, there was very little reaction as he had not been in touch in yrs. i told my sister, i would see mom got there if she and her sister wanted to go, but i have no plans to attend, just can't handle another funeral at this time. she said she would go for the two boys who are about her age. he has done his sons so badly in the past yrs. i just feel not much.later


It's so sad that there are people like that around who make life hard for those around them- and they probably don't feel any better for it themselves either. Going to a funeral doesn't sound good for you- and it's not like it is anyone close to you so sounds a wise decision not to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information on Wales Norma.
Will keep some of the recipes. Lamb is very popular here- used to be a cheap meat but no longer. And we don't seem to get hogget anymore just lamb.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, even though he was not a nice man. Enjoy your beautiful weather.


Southern Gal, my thoughts too.

Julie, forgot to thank you for summary. I apologize. Another bad night with not much sleep.

Good news. Maya and I drove out to the horses tonight and Colleen was there. We got to talk and she said she'd been on vacation and then away babysitting grandson. She showed me how to tell if electric fence on. We talked about the Dobievshe use to have. He was one big and pretty boy. She showed him. The colt, Buster, was at the trainers. He will be st his first horse show tomorrow.
The other 2 horses took carrots from me. A good visit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH has a but of a "thing" about Harley's so won't even consider another make????????


I suspected so!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Donna, condolences, and may he find peace at last.

Joy, glad you had a good visit and that horses came to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i lost out on the last of the old t party, will go back and finish it. we have had such lovely weather, may get a bit warmer by the end of next wk. I think Nashville, TN. is going to be affected by the new hurricans coming in. will this mess never end. feel so sorry for all the Floridians, and now they have price gougers on the gas and hotel rooms, shame on the greedy people.
> My Moms older bro. passed away today, his son sent word, honestly he was such a horrible man, he was awful to mom, her sister and my dad and i finally wrote him and told him about himself and said if he had anything else to say to them, he could go through me. when both sisters were told, there was very little reaction as he had not been in touch in yrs. i told my sister, i would see mom got there if she and her sister wanted to go, but i have no plans to attend, just can't handle another funeral at this time. she said she would go for the two boys who are about her age. he has done his sons so badly in the past yrs. i just feel not much.later


I'm sorry that your uncle passed, but more sorry that he was such a horrible person. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Norma, wonderful start! Very interesting to read. Julie and Margaret, thank you as well.
> 
> Sonja hope you feel better after a good nights rest. Perhaps next time you go on a gardening binge, take an allergy tablet before you start, even though I know you don't like taking them.


You are right I should have taken one before gardening , ive just given in and taken one now, hoping once it starts working I can go back to sleep


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have lived in wales since 1968,born in england,my grandmother was welsh,Mayb I was always meant to come back to wales,Spent all are summer holidays in Cardigan bay,
My neighbour Joan used to make welsh cakes,I tried a couple of times first forgot to put sugar in,I may try again using a electric hot plate,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for starting us off this week Norma... a very interesting opening. And thanks always to the summary ladies. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the start Norma, was interesting to read about welsh food and a few of your memories , never tasted laverbread , not sure I'm brave enough to try it .
> Well I'm off to bed as I've had stupid allergy problems all day , wish I had a pound for every time I sneezed, but now I can really feel the soreness in my eyes and ears along with the blocked sinuses and headache I think Kipland is the best place for me . Goodnight everyone ✨


Laverbread is wonderful. I hope the allergies ease. Nasty things.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Norma, thanks so much for the start. During the year we lived in the Midlands, we lived at a retreat house called Hothorpe Hall. When guests arrived for the weekend, we would travel to various parts of Great Britain. Wales was a favorite of mine. I found it so beautiful! We didn't purchase a lot during the year, but did buy some very lovely woven bedspreads in Wales. I love lamb; it has been our Easter choice many years. We roasted it French style on a bed of root vegetables with slivers of garlic in slits in the meat. The aroma while it was roasting was heavenly. And one if my favorite soups is Scotch broth--lamb stock with barley and vegetables. I remember stopping for lunch in a beautiful, small village where we had delicious, fresh fish from a very fast flowing river running through the middle of the village. Happy memories.


I am pleased the opening evoked memories for you. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Norma* I loved your opening! I grew up having the Welsh Cakes, though we called them Welsh cookies. It has been years since I made any. I loved them and still do! My mother's mom was from Wales but I don't know where. Margaret the summary is well done as always. Thank you ladies, and of course that includes our Julie who did the posting of the opening. I had to google laverbread; sounds interesting. Since I've had seaweed before I would be game to give it a try. How I would love to visit Wales.


 You would be very welcome. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Norma, I looked up the recipe for the Welsh cakes and am wondering what spices are contained in the "mixed spice" ingredient?


It is a mixture of cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice. There can be others in there. It is similar to pumpkin spice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Norma, thank you for a terrific opening, and your wonderful Welsh recipes and lifestyle. Definitely my kind of thing.!
> I'm making a roast lamb dinner for us tonight, so will think of you when eating it. We love roast lamb.


 Enjoy :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, loved your opening. Always love learning about Wales. Like Gwen, I grew up eating Welsh Cookies. All four of my grandparents were from Wales. I usually make Welsh Cookies for the grands at Christmas.
> Really we need a KAPalooza in Wales one year!


That would be wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, thanks for starting us off & the interesting recipes & stories. My friend just spent a week in Wales in June, then toured England for 2 more weeks, she has friends & relatives over there
> Julie & Margaret, thanks for the summaries
> 
> I made 10 quarts of bread & butter pickles this afternoon, still have a crisper full of cucumbers
> DH says he's not coming for supper until dark so I've made myself pancakes as I was starving & that's something we never eat normally


You are very welcome. The pancakes sound lovely. I spent the day of and on trying out a no knead recipe for soughdough bread. It worked well and I had ears on it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> thanks for the great opening normaedern - a few recipes i am going to look at - especially welsh cakes. darowil as always a perfect job. i've really have been using the summaries to stay somewhat caught up. really cool tonight - but i bet when heidi comes over she will be wearing flips. she must have known gwen in another life.
> 
> i keep watching irma's path - getting close to you gwen - should you go inland for a few days? i don't think you have a basement to escape to. buy some candles.
> 
> hope everyone has a really good weekend. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce. I have been putting off walking him because of the rain, and it has gone chilly again, I know I am being a woose(?sp). But don't want to end up really chilled.
> I am wondering if the swede is what you know as a rutabaga- it is similar to a turnip- I love a good mashed swede, and they are a good source of vitamin c.
> That is good the bike has a fine new home- I understand the sad though.


I agree Julie dont walk in the rain and cold if you dont have to especially as you already have a cold.

We had a couple of hours of lovely sunshine this afternoon... I even got out in the garden to pull some weeds.

Thinking of everyone in the path of the Hurricane over the next couple of days.... Gwen I hope you dont get any damage or floods from it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Donna, condolences, and may he find peace at last.
> 
> Joy, glad you had a good visit and that horses came to you.


Ditto from me too....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Y'all, thank you Julie, Norma, and Margaret, for a great start to a new week. I'm late, our internet was out until about 30 minutes or so ago.
> Norma, great opening, I'm going to be looking up all those recipes, don't know how easy mutton will be to find, but I'll give it a great try.
> David is home, he has to leave again Sunday to head back Mary's way.
> I won't be on until late tomorrow as we have to be out of the house by 7:30am to pick up a friend and drop her at the fiber fair, and we are going to wander a bit, then go to guitar lessons, then back to the fiber fair.
> ...


You could just use lamb. Mutton has a stronger flavour and needs to cook longer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the information on Wales Norma.
> Will keep some of the recipes. Lamb is very popular here- used to be a cheap meat but no longer. And we don't seem to get hogget anymore just lamb.


I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I have lived in wales since 1968,born in england,my grandmother was welsh,Mayb I was always meant to come back to wales,Spent all are summer holidays in Cardigan bay,
> My neighbour Joan used to make welsh cakes,I tried a couple of times first forgot to put sugar in,I may try again using a electric hot plate,


Welcome and an excellent use for your hot plate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for a really interesting start, Norma, and thanks too to Margaret and Julie for the summaries.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So wish we had visited Wales when we were in Ireland last year. It is nice to earn so much history about it and the cuisine. Thanks.

Joyce, Glad the bike found a good home. It's not easy letting go of a treasure,but we have to do it sometime.

Bonnie, great tips on storm prep. always fill the bathtubs when I know they are doing work on water lines and used to keep gallon jugs in freezer just to take up space. 

Tami, good idea on the flash drive. I also had a fibroid and the reason for the hysterectomy. I think you and Marilyn have confirmed my feeling that about the easier menopause due to early surgery. 

Pammie, would love your ortho info. I'm not ready yet but DH may be soon and also want to check his hospital affiliations and if he is on our insurances as we both have different ones. I won't go to Richardson hospital for any surgeries so that is my main concern. The guy who did my back day surgery was OK but I'm not sure if he is even around anymore.

Gwen, and all who may have residual effects of storms or have loved ones in the path, so do I, so I'm watching and praying as well. DD is flying to Germany tomorrow. I think I like that better than her being in the air here!

I've probably forgotten something already but it is 4 AM and I am going to bed. Night all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I worked everyday, and so, could not keep up. Today I have a very pretty white flower, do not know the name, sorry, which was on a growing plant wall beside the site Mon, Tues & Wed. Site was outside a restaurant called Asana by Pete Evans, a well known Aussie chef who is firm believer in paleo food 

I have been watching the news at night and have seen the devastation from both hurricanes. I do hope our Texans were safe and not had any losses from Harvey. I am hoping our Florida people remain safe and are not directly impacted by Irma.

Last 2 days have been working with a ute driver who is supposedly experienced but who screwed up Thursday by not asking enough questions or checking she had the traffic plan sent to her by roster coordinator. Then yesterday, we had contractor onsite for job as well as the subbies. So I gently enquired if she had our company traffic plan. A call to office and her emails checked to bring it up. Another gentle suggestion had her taking it over to the contractor and coming back with firm idea of what they wanted. Good thing I did as our site got audited by one of our own company auditors.

Now that was an interesting guy, but did get reminder that this job can be dangerous. Another company had 5 tc's killed on the job in the last year. All, so I understand, from freak accidents caused by vehicle drivers who disobeyed lower speed limits. Scary to find out but, hoping not to be put on site on 100kph location.

Sam, this lack of appetite is very worrying. Perhaps increase snacks to several a day and not worry about big meals. Smoothies and single serve yoghurts, healthy biscuits with a cuppa, or even have a bag of mixed nuts or trail mix within easy reach. 

Well, this was meant to be posted thus morning, but I got distracted by a friend and we went caching.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Thanks for a really interesting start, Norma, and thanks too to Margaret and Julie for the summaries.


You are very welcome. Enjoy the sun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> So wish we had visited Wales when we were in Ireland last year. It is nice to earn so much history about it and the cuisine. Thanks.
> 
> Joyce, Glad the bike found a good home. It's not easy letting go of a treasure,but we have to do it sometime.
> 
> ...


It is a lovely and with a culture and language that is quite separate from England.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Southern Gal, my thoughts too.
> 
> Julie, forgot to thank you for summary. I apologize. Another bad night with not much sleep.
> 
> ...


That's ok Joy!

Glad things are coming right with the horses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:
 

> I have lived in wales since 1968,born in england,my grandmother was welsh,Mayb I was always meant to come back to wales,Spent all are summer holidays in Cardigan bay,
> My neighbour Joan used to make welsh cakes,I tried a couple of times first forgot to put sugar in,I may try again using a electric hot plate,


Lovely to see you here, Mary! Do drop by again- Sam loves to have people come by!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree Julie dont walk in the rain and cold if you dont have to especially as you already have a cold.
> 
> We had a couple of hours of lovely sunshine this afternoon... I even got out in the garden to pull some weeds.
> 
> Thinking of everyone in the path of the Hurricane over the next couple of days.... Gwen I hope you dont get any damage or floods from it.


A cold and a cough that is most annoying, plus my jackets that I have are far from waterproof!

One good thing I am with care getting some knitting accomplished.

We are back to mostly rain, and colder temperatures. Glad you had some sun!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cold and a cough that is most annoying, plus my jackets that I have are far from waterproof!
> 
> One good thing I am with care getting some knitting accomplished.
> 
> We are back to mostly rain, and colder temperatures. Glad you had some sun!


I hope your cough doesnt last too long and you feel better in a day or two. Great that you are managing to get some knitting done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So wish we had visited Wales when we were in Ireland last year. It is nice to earn so much history about it and the cuisine. Thanks.
> 
> Joyce, Glad the bike found a good home. It's not easy letting go of a treasure,but we have to do it sometime.
> 
> ...


Let's plan a trip to there together. We can check in on Barny too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I worked everyday, and so, could not keep up. Today I have a very pretty white flower, do not know the name, sorry, which was on a growing plant wall beside the site Mon, Tues & Wed. Site was outside a restaurant called Asana by Pete Evans, a well known Aussie chef who is firm believer in paleo food
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are very good at your job. Please stay safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Southern Gal, sorry for another loss in your family, even if he was a nasty old man.
> 
> Sonja, I hope you are feeling better when you get up
> 
> Joyce, I'm glad you got a bit of rain, hope it helps with the fires


Had to give in and take allergy tablets plus pain killers , the sinuses on the left side of my face must have been completely blocked as everything hurt that side even my teeth 
Pain free now so everything is good just tired and I can't go to bed yet as it's only 2.30 will have too resort to matchsticks????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to give in and take allergy tablets plus pain killers , the sinuses on the left side of my face must have been completely blocked as everything hurt that side even my teeth
> Pain free now so everything is good just tired and I can't go to bed yet as it's only 2.30 will have too resort to matchsticks????


Sorry to hear this, but glad that you're better now. Are there some allergy meds you can take every morning to prevent flare up? I was up at our son's for three days this week and found I needed to take a Chlor-tab every morning because of the cats. It's the only antihistamine that doesn't make me feel wired. It doesn't seem to create the sleepiness that other antihistaminescan cause either. I get them at Walmart very cheaply.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, busyworkerbee, I am so sorry that people put you at risk. We are having much construction going on now on the road I always take to work. You have been a good reminder to me to slow down and be watchful of those workers who are so vulnerable. 
Julie, so glad you are not going out in the rain. You are right, you don't need a good chill.
Love the beautiful cardi posted. It is enjoyable to me to see the knitted works and creativity involved. Almost as good as a fiber fair. Have never been to the latter.
Swedenme, so sorry you have had such pain. Now hope you will be able to get some healing and a good night of sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cold and a cough that is most annoying, plus my jackets that I have are far from waterproof!
> 
> One good thing I am with care getting some knitting accomplished.
> 
> We are back to mostly rain, and colder temperatures. Glad you had some sun!


Are your hands getting better? Or is it just being able to sit in your regular chair that makes it easier?
I hope you shake the cold quickly & good tomstay out of the rain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear this, but glad that you're better now. Are there some allergy meds you can take every morning to prevent flare up? I was up at our son's for three days this week and found I needed to take a Chlor-tab every morning because of the cats. It's the only antihistamine that doesn't make me feel wired. It doesn't seem to create the sleepiness that other antihistaminescan cause either. I get them at Walmart very cheaply.


I have prescription meds that I'm supposed to take every day as I've had sinus and allergy problems all my life , not keen on taking tablets all the time and I can usually control it myself but every so often it flares up badly then I will take medication


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope the sinus trouble goes away soon. Did you ever try the Japanese mint oil, I find it really helps & I rarely use allergy or headache meds anymore


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cold and a cough that is most annoying, plus my jackets that I have are far from waterproof!
> 
> One good thing I am with care getting some knitting accomplished.
> 
> We are back to mostly rain, and colder temperatures. Glad you had some sun!


Hope your weather starts to improve soon Julie, don't want the damp weather to turn cold or cough into anything more nasty . 
Glad to hear you are managing to get some knitting done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope the sinus trouble goes away soon. Did you ever try the Japanese mint oil, I find it really helps & I rarely use allergy or headache meds anymore


I forgot all about it , brain like a sieve, must try and remember next time I go shopping .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you, Norma, for the interesting opening about Wales. My brother and SIL visited Wales and fell in love with your country. They said it is a most beautiful place. Some interesting recipes too. Thanks also to Margaret and Julie.

Flyty1n - I'm glad you sold your motorcycle to someone who will love it.
Busyworkerbee - That flower reminds me of a plumeria. 

I've just been trying to catch up this morning but better get some work done now. Back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have prescription meds that I'm supposed to take every day as I've had sinus and allergy problems all my life , not keen on taking tablets all the time and I can usually control it myself but every so often it flares up badly then I will take medication


I sure understand not wanting to take tablets. I knew that I was driving back by myself - a 2-1/2 hour drive so I needed to keep sinuses & eyes clear. I still feel like I have a hair ball in my chest. They keep their house very clean and vacuum daily and make sure the bed is not made up until we're there. So, I must be getting more sensitive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Juli, thank you.
Jeanette, who is Barney?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Had to give in and take allergy tablets plus pain killers , the sinuses on the left side of my face must have been completely blocked as everything hurt that side even my teeth
> Pain free now so everything is good just tired and I can't go to bed yet as it's only 2.30 will have too resort to matchsticks????


I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> Thank you, Norma, for the interesting opening about Wales. My brother and SIL visited Wales and fell in love with your country. They said it is a most beautiful place. Some interesting recipes too. Thanks also to Margaret and Julie.
> 
> Flyty1n - I'm glad you sold your motorcycle to someone who will love it.
> Busyworkerbee - That flower reminds me of a plumeria.
> ...


I am so pleased they loved it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Juli, thank you.
> Jeanette, who is Barney?


She's a KP member from Wales who is on the Connections thread with PurpleFi and LondonGirl and Dreamweaver.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's a KP member from Wales who is on the Connections thread with PurpleFi and LondonGirl and Dreamweaver.


Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope your cough doesnt last too long and you feel better in a day or two. Great that you are managing to get some knitting done.


It is a relief to be able to knit- even if only for short periods of time. The cough has been with me since hospital- so it is a long lasting problem. Have the oil diffuser lit, with eucalyptus, lavender and tea tree oils. Smells good, and may help. Cutting back on dairy a bit, until I have got things better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to give in and take allergy tablets plus pain killers , the sinuses on the left side of my face must have been completely blocked as everything hurt that side even my teeth
> Pain free now so everything is good just tired and I can't go to bed yet as it's only 2.30 will have too resort to matchsticks????


Glad you have got to the pain free stage. So many here seem to have allergy issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh, busyworkerbee, I am so sorry that people put you at risk. We are having much construction going on now on the road I always take to work. You have been a good reminder to me to slow down and be watchful of those workers who are so vulnerable.
> Julie, so glad you are not going out in the rain. You are right, you don't need a good chill.
> Love the beautiful cardi posted. It is enjoyable to me to see the knitted works and creativity involved. Almost as good as a fiber fair. Have never been to the latter.
> Swedenme, so sorry you have had such pain. Now hope you will be able to get some healing and a good night of sleep.


I survived most of the winter with two Ganseys worn at the same time (Bonnie you are allowed to laugh at this) I do feel the cold much more than I used. Sun is up but predicted high here is 12C- and Fan will agree with me that for us that IS cold.
But I am not properly water proof. I had hoped when I came into my inheritance to get a Drizabone coat, but they are VERY pricey and as I keep saying money can only be spent once, and I just could not stretch things that far. 
The phone tells me it is 10C right now, but it also claims it should just be cloudy, but the rain is pouring down and the little stream that goes by my front steps is in full force.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are your hands getting better? Or is it just being able to sit in your regular chair that makes it easier?
> I hope you shake the cold quickly & good tomstay out of the rain.


Yes there is some improvement- but I am stopping when they get painful. It certainly is helped by not feeling compelled to use the rehab chair, that was so uncomfortable- with no support for head or shoulders. I was in a very low chair yesterday at the Seniors Committee Meeting, but did manage to get back up off it an hour and a half later unaided. I had hoped to get up to the letter box today but at 10C and pouring it is not happening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your weather starts to improve soon Julie, don't want the damp weather to turn cold or cough into anything more nasty .
> Glad to hear you are managing to get some knitting done


Thank you, Sonja! I want it to improve too- but often not till October, and sometimes even well into December.
It is a relief that I can get somewhere with my knitting- just have to adjust my expectation of how much in any one day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Juli, thank you.
> Jeanette, who is Barney?


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I survived most of the winter with two Ganseys worn at the same time (Bonnie you are allowed to laugh at this) I do feel the cold much more than I used. Sun is up but predicted high here is 12C- and Fan will agree with me that for us that IS cold.
> But I am not properly water proof. I had hoped when I came into my inheritance to get a Drizabone coat, but they are VERY pricey and as I keep saying money can only be spent once, and I just could not stretch things that far.
> The phone tells me it is 10C right now, but it also claims it should just be cloudy, but the rain is pouring down and the little stream that goes by my front steps is in full force.


I hope that little stream stays outside your front steps and does not leak into your house somewhere. Are all the leaking places now closed off so your home is waterproof? I surely hope so. 
A rather cloudy day but still warm today. Supposedly we are to have thundershowers this afternoon but so far no real sign of them. Penny for a quick walk today before seeing the opthalmologist. So far no glaucoma. Runs in my family, so Dr. M wants 6 month checks. I am always relieved when things turn out OK. I like him a lot, both when I do anesthesia for his cataract surgery patients and when he comes in on a Saturday just for those of us who have to work during the week. He is a good, skilled and very kind man, with wonderful soft classical and semi-classical music as a background in his office. Think his music has a very calming effect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I hope that little stream stays outside your front steps and does not leak into your house somewhere. Are all the leaking places now closed off so your home is waterproof? I surely hope so.
> A rather cloudy day but still warm today. Supposedly we are to have thundershowers this afternoon but so far no real sign of them. Penny for a quick walk today before seeing the opthalmologist. So far no glaucoma. Runs in my family, so Dr. M wants 6 month checks. I am always relieved when things turn out OK. I like him a lot, both when I do anesthesia for his cataract surgery patients and when he comes in on a Saturday just for those of us who have to work during the week. He is a good, skilled and very kind man, with wonderful soft classical and semi-classical music as a background in his office. Think his music has a very calming effect.


Fortunately it stays away, but as Fan can tell you it gets quite deep at the bottom of the steps.
I do hope you get some rain but without downpours.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Yes it's turned back to winter again, with heavy showers, wind, and possible hail today .
Just what we need more rain, in a very soggy landscape already. I have a lovely display of freesias, but no sign of daffodils, thinking they might have drowned with all the rain. 
On the plus side, Sonja's yummy pea and ham soup recipe, prompted me to make some. So today's lunch will be exactly that with some fresh bread.
Will need to get to bakery for bread, so will venture out later for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - i am caught up. this morning i spent some time on my sweater - a dropped stitch on the edge several rows below - i am not sure how i missed that. itook the sweater off the needles and pulled out ten rows. attached a #4 needle and picked up the sts one at a time as i ripped out the final row one stitch at a time. fortunately the pulled out yarn is forgiving and is not difficult to knit.

i have had cnn on most of the day - i have the sound muted right now. i can only take repeats of the same thing so many times. i'll watch some more this evening. i think the people on key west that stayed to ride it out have a death wish. i would have been pretty far north by now - i would be the first one to batten down the hatches - take anything precious with me - and head north - beating the crowd so to speak. as much as i love storms this one is a bit much.

tired for some reason - may go out and sit on the porch for a little bit - while the sun is shinning onto it.

gwen - have there been any warning given in your part of the woods? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am caught up. this morning i spent some time on my sweater - a dropped stitch on the edge several rows below - i am not sure how i missed that. itook the sweater off the needles and pulled out ten rows. attached a #4 needle and picked up the sts one at a time as i ripped out the final row one stitch at a time. fortunately the pulled out yarn is forgiving and is not difficult to knit.
> 
> i have had cnn on most of the day - i have the sound muted right now. i can only take repeats of the same thing so many times. i'll watch some more this evening. i think the people on key west that stayed to ride it out have a death wish. i would have been pretty far north by now - i would be the first one to batten down the hatches - take anything precious with me - and head north - beating the crowd so to speak. as much as i love storms this one is a bit much.
> 
> ...


Sitting out in the sun sounds like a very good idea!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Yes it's turned back to winter again, with heavy showers, wind, and possible hail today .
> Just what we need more rain, in a very soggy landscape already. I have a lovely display of freesias, but no sign of daffodils, thinking they might have drowned with all the rain.
> On the plus side, Sonja's yummy pea and ham soup recipe, prompted me to make some. So today's lunch will be exactly that with some fresh bread.
> Will need to get to bakery for bread, so will venture out later for it.


That sounds perfect for a day like you're having. I love having corn bread with pea soup.

I thought about soup today and then changed my mind when the sun came out. Grilling out instead.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thank you, Norma, for the interesting opening about Wales. My brother and SIL visited Wales and fell in love with your country. They said it is a most beautiful place. Some interesting recipes too. Thanks also to Margaret and Julie.
> 
> Flyty1n - I'm glad you sold your motorcycle to someone who will love it.
> Busyworkerbee - That flower reminds me of a plumeria.
> ...


Not a plumeria, very small plant with long thin leaves. Looked up plumeria to discover that is a tree we call frangipani over here


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

today, has been so perfect weather wise, Niece left this morning with friend and has been gone for several hrs. so i have watched Longmire off and on on Netflix. i have managed to do laundry and all my hard wood floors, thought i might dust, but i don't want to tear it up to bad, house might fall in.....
Sam, i agree, try small snacks make them healthy and try something and see if it stays down, then try it again, and maybe add another something else. Maybe you guts are not ready for a large meal.Want you beefed up like you were before, all buck fifteen.........
i was reading on the Knitting Paradise forum and one lady in the path of the coming hurricane, said she was staying in her home, showed a room with a mattrice up against the window and a filing cabinet pushed up to it, said got my wine and cheese and crackers she was all set, i fear she is taking this storm way to lightly. with that kind of wind that is not going to hold anything off. so prayers for all who are staying. i would go in a heart beat, not brave like that.
i heard from sister in Nashville, she plans to drive over to Memphis for uncles funeral, to be there for the boys and mom and Norma, i don't think the sisters are all that tore up, i think they are sad that his life was as it was and he cut off his parents and them, but he was a very different type person. i told her i was not planning to go, she said she didn't figure i would. i figure my cousin will get the sisters down there, its a little over 2 hr drive from here. 
gonna figure out something for supper, prob. a ww dinner. later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I have lived in wales since 1968,born in england,my grandmother was welsh,Mayb I was always meant to come back to wales,Spent all are summer holidays in Cardigan bay,
> My neighbour Joan used to make welsh cakes,I tried a couple of times first forgot to put sugar in,I may try again using a electric hot plate,


Great to see you Mary. Forgetting the sugar is something that I would do. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are very welcome. The pancakes sound lovely. I spent the day of and on trying out a no knead recipe for soughdough bread. It worked well and I had ears on it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You could just use lamb. Mutton has a stronger flavour and needs to cook longer.


I wondered about that, I'll have to see which one I can find, we'll be in Ft. Collins in a few days so I'm going to look there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam we have been advised to get water and since gas is quite a shortage we've made sure all the vehicles have full tanks since goodness knows when more gas will get into the area. Fortunately, I don't do much driving at all; even my knitting group is only a couple of miles from my house (the one I like the best that is).


thewren said:


> finally - i am caught up. this morning i spent some time on my sweater - a dropped stitch on the edge several rows below - i am not sure how i missed that. itook the sweater off the needles and pulled out ten rows. attached a #4 needle and picked up the sts one at a time as i ripped out the final row one stitch at a time. fortunately the pulled out yarn is forgiving and is not difficult to knit.
> 
> i have had cnn on most of the day - i have the sound muted right now. i can only take repeats of the same thing so many times. i'll watch some more this evening. i think the people on key west that stayed to ride it out have a death wish. i would have been pretty far north by now - i would be the first one to batten down the hatches - take anything precious with me - and head north - beating the crowd so to speak. as much as i love storms this one is a bit much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up so off to knit and fix some dinner too. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I worked everyday, and so, could not keep up. Today I have a very pretty white flower, do not know the name, sorry, which was on a growing plant wall beside the site Mon, Tues & Wed. Site was outside a restaurant called Asana by Pete Evans, a well known Aussie chef who is firm believer in paleo food
> 
> ...


I hope you won't be in any zones going that fast either. 
Good that you were able to gently direct her and keep things going smoothly that way. 
Lovely flower, hope you had a great time caching.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am caught up. this morning i spent some time on my sweater - a dropped stitch on the edge several rows below - i am not sure how i missed that. itook the sweater off the needles and pulled out ten rows. attached a #4 needle and picked up the sts one at a time as i ripped out the final row one stitch at a time. fortunately the pulled out yarn is forgiving and is not difficult to knit.
> 
> i have had cnn on most of the day - i have the sound muted right now. i can only take repeats of the same thing so many times. i'll watch some more this evening. i think the people on key west that stayed to ride it out have a death wish. i would have been pretty far north by now - i would be the first one to batten down the hatches - take anything precious with me - and head north - beating the crowd so to speak. as much as i love storms this one is a bit much.
> 
> ...


Glad you were able to get your sweater fixed Sam, remind us to show you how to pick up dropped stitches with a crochet hook. :sm24: 
Take it easy and don't over do it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What an interesting opening. Thank you. I marking my place. Gonna try to catch up at least this week. Sam, I'm sorry you're still struggling with sickness and others with health, pain issues. Keeping an eye on Irma, my brothers there and several of your love ones. Be back later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lazy day! I did sit outside some as the weather was gorgeous. Then I fell asleep on the couch and took a long nap! I really need to stop napping as I don't wake up full of energy, but groggy and worthless. DSIL quit his job yesterday. His boss was a monster and he was already looking for something else, but she just pushed too far, and he said good-by! I'm hoping he gets something that is Mon - Fri and home at a decent hour. In retail, he works late and holidays. DD does handle it ok, but would prefer him to be home more. I went to her school yesterday and helped her get caught up. It was fun, and made me realize that I do miss teaching. But, not enough to start subbing! I'm trying to watch my spending so I don't have to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


They are scrumptious colours, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Lazy day! I did sit outside some as the weather was gorgeous. Then I fell asleep on the couch and took a long nap! I really need to stop napping as I don't wake up full of energy, but groggy and worthless. DSIL quit his job yesterday. His boss was a monster and he was already looking for something else, but she just pushed too far, and he said good-by! I'm hoping he gets something that is Mon - Fri and home at a decent hour. In retail, he works late and holidays. DD does handle it ok, but would prefer him to be home more. I went to her school yesterday and helped her get caught up. It was fun, and made me realize that I do miss teaching. But, not enough to start subbing! I'm trying to watch my spending so I don't have to work.


Good luck on the living within means!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are scrumptious colours, Kaye Jo!


Thank you, yes, it's so soft, wool/silk, will make lovely socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, it's so soft, wool/silk, will make lovely socks.


I reckon so!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon so!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I survived most of the winter with two Ganseys worn at the same time (Bonnie you are allowed to laugh at this) I do feel the cold much more than I used. Sun is up but predicted high here is 12C- and Fan will agree with me that for us that IS cold.
> But I am not properly water proof. I had hoped when I came into my inheritance to get a Drizabone coat, but they are VERY pricey and as I keep saying money can only be spent once, and I just could not stretch things that far.
> The phone tells me it is 10C right now, but it also claims it should just be cloudy, but the rain is pouring down and the little stream that goes by my front steps is in full force.


I won't laugh, when it's damp the cold goes right through you& I know your houses aren't insulated like ours. 
I hope you get feeling better & get better weather soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes there is some improvement- but I am stopping when they get painful. It certainly is helped by not feeling compelled to use the rehab chair, that was so uncomfortable- with no support for head or shoulders. I was in a very low chair yesterday at the Seniors Committee Meeting, but did manage to get back up off it an hour and a half later unaided. I had hoped to get up to the letter box today but at 10C and pouring it is not happening.


I'm glad that is better, hope it continues to improve


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the colors, Kaye Jo! I can't wait to see the patterns you use. I wish I could get started on some socks, but feel a little unmotivated right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we have been advised to get water and since gas is quite a shortage we've made sure all the vehicles have full tanks since goodness knows when more gas will get into the area. Fortunately, I don't do much driving at all; even my knitting group is only a couple of miles from my house (the one I like the best that is).


I heard on TV that Atlanta may get hurricane force winds so I hope you will be OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


Pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I won't laugh, when it's damp the cold goes right through you& I know your houses aren't insulated like ours.
> I hope you get feeling better & get better weather soon.


And when the windows don't latch well- and are single pane glass- I can feel the wind through the room right now, just tried to get hold of Nasir, but it was Mujib the youngest, and all the older men are out. And now it is pouring again! Glad I did not try to go out.
I need to stand up and walk a bit. Plus think of what to make for tea. 
The cough is a real nuisance! Rising 3 months on you get heartily sick of coughing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad that is better, hope it continues to improve


Thank you Bonnie! I hope so too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


Yummy yarn!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And when the windows don't latch well- and are single pane glass- I can feel the wind through the room right now, just tried to get hold of Nasir, but it was Mujib the youngest, and all the older men are out. And now it is pouring again! Glad I did not try to go out.
> I need to stand up and walk a bit. Plus think of what to make for tea.
> The cough is a real nuisance! Rising 3 months on you get heartily sick of coughing!


No wonder you are cold! All our windows are triple panes & seal tight & our doors all have 2 doors as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And when the windows don't latch well- and are single pane glass- I can feel the wind through the room right now, just tried to get hold of Nasir, but it was Mujib the youngest, and all the older men are out. And now it is pouring again! Glad I did not try to go out.
> I need to stand up and walk a bit. Plus think of what to make for tea.
> The cough is a real nuisance! Rising 3 months on you get heartily sick of coughing!


What kind of heating do you have? I'm very hot natured, but the chilling wind can cut right through me. I hope you will be able to stay warm as the weather turns colder. Take care of that cough!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, it's so soft, wool/silk, will make lovely socks.


Luxurious for sure! Do you have to add any nylon for strength or does the silk do the trick?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, agree with Julie, they are scrumptious colors.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And when the windows don't latch well- and are single pane glass- I can feel the wind through the room right now, just tried to get hold of Nasir, but it was Mujib the youngest, and all the older men are out. And now it is pouring again! Glad I did not try to go out.
> I need to stand up and walk a bit. Plus think of what to make for tea.
> The cough is a real nuisance! Rising 3 months on you get heartily sick of coughing!


Oh, this is so bad and sad. Not what you need with your cough. It would seem impossible to even get the room warm with that type of wind going through it. Hope you can crawl under your electric blanket and get warm enough that you can sleep at night. How is Ringo doing with the cold? Perhaps you can tuck him under some covers as well. Good you did not go outside with this terrible weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We just got home from the funeral, spent 3 hrs there & 8 hrs travelling. The smoke & dust from all the combines was terrible my eyes are burning& my nose hasn't stopped dripping all day. It was really hot today 33C/90F. It says on the weather network that the smoke is coming from the fires in the US

The funeral was definitely a celebration of life, it seemed to me those closest to him were glad the suffering has ended. Sad for his little girls who are 10 & 7 but at least old enough that they will remember him.
My DHs witch sisters showed up at the funeral so we didn't hang around long at the lunch, DH can't stand to even be near them after the terrible trouble they caused with his parents.

Except for the hair, I knit an entire poppet during our travelling time. I need to get busy sewing some of them up, I worked on one last night & it's slow going, hopefully with practice I will get faster.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD#2 is settled in...the storm has weakened but hoping it does not pick up again before it gets there. 

I got pictures of two of the GC today from my mother. They are so big! GS really is growing tall.

And the commission is done, as is my quilt top of Sunbonnet Sue! I'm VERY happy with it! I took some photos but have to upload them. It probably won't get quilted until winter, though. But a really productive day. Feels good.

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts, applied liberally as needed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


I hope he stays safe & has a home to return to


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD#2 is settled in...the storm has weakened but hoping it does not pick up again before it gets there.
> 
> I got pictures of two of the GC today from my mother. They are so big! GS really is growing tall.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your DD us in a safe place, hope the storm isn't too bad in her area


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love the colors, Kaye Jo! I can't wait to see the patterns you use. I wish I could get started on some socks, but feel a little unmotivated right now.


I do too, I'll have to figure out the patterns, the silvery blue (Blue Moon) I'm going to use for the Astrology challenge in October on Solid Socks, the yellow (Sunny Disposition), I have no earthly idea. 
Your motivation will kick in eventually. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And when the windows don't latch well- and are single pane glass- I can feel the wind through the room right now, just tried to get hold of Nasir, but it was Mujib the youngest, and all the older men are out. And now it is pouring again! Glad I did not try to go out.
> I need to stand up and walk a bit. Plus think of what to make for tea.
> The cough is a real nuisance! Rising 3 months on you get heartily sick of coughing!


That does not help with your cold, I sure hope you get the cough and cold gone soon, and hopefully they'll fix your windows so you don't have near the breeze coming through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yummy yarn!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Luxurious for sure! Do you have to add any nylon for strength or does the silk do the trick?


They should be fine by themselves, but I can add some nylon to it if I find a color that matches closely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, agree with Julie, they are scrumptious colors.


Thank you, there were several great colors, but I think I like the 2 I picked the best, not that there aren't a couple others that I'd take if given half a chance. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from the funeral, spent 3 hrs there & 8 hrs travelling. The smoke & dust from all the combines was terrible my eyes are burning& my nose hasn't stopped dripping all day. It was really hot today 33C/90F. It says on the weather network that the smoke is coming from the fires in the US
> 
> The funeral was definitely a celebration of life, it seemed to me those closest to him were glad the suffering has ended. Sad for his little girls who are 10 & 7 but at least old enough that they will remember him.
> My DHs witch sisters showed up at the funeral so we didn't hang around long at the lunch, DH can't stand to even be near them after the terrible trouble they caused with his parents.
> ...


That makes for a long day but I'm glad that it was a good celebration of his life. Too bad the 2 sisters had to show up and make it a shorter visit, I hope that they didn't create discord for others while they were there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


I hope that he and family are safe and that the mobile home doesn't sustain any damage or if it does, that it's very limited damage. Definitely praying that all is well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD#2 is settled in...the storm has weakened but hoping it does not pick up again before it gets there.
> 
> I got pictures of two of the GC today from my mother. They are so big! GS really is growing tall.
> 
> ...


Good that DD is settled in and that the storm is easing up, David was watching the weather for a bit earlier. 
Getting pics of the grands is always great. :sm24: 
You did get a lot accomplished. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No wonder you are cold! All our windows are triple panes & seal tight & our doors all have 2 doors as well.


The draughts certainly don't help. Mind you, you need those precautions out from Edmonton!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> What kind of heating do you have? I'm very hot natured, but the chilling wind can cut right through me. I hope you will be able to stay warm as the weather turns colder. Take care of that cough!


Only electric Pammie- but fortunately being in the southern Hemisphere it is the other way round- we will at some point be warming up, when Mother Nature catches up with Parliamentary decree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh, this is so bad and sad. Not what you need with your cough. It would seem impossible to even get the room warm with that type of wind going through it. Hope you can crawl under your electric blanket and get warm enough that you can sleep at night. How is Ringo doing with the cold? Perhaps you can tuck him under some covers as well. Good you did not go outside with this terrible weather.


If we have a change of Government they are planning on legislating against shonky landlords. That is why I had resorted to my woolen tee shirt and the two Ganseys through the winter! Have not used the electric blanket for a few weeks now, but might be a good idea to turn it on an hour or so before bed tonight. Just at this moment the sun is shining brightly, but it is still windy and chill, and I ain't going out!
Ringo is always with me on the bed- he likes the idea of warmth too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from the funeral, spent 3 hrs there & 8 hrs travelling. The smoke & dust from all the combines was terrible my eyes are burning& my nose hasn't stopped dripping all day. It was really hot today 33C/90F. It says on the weather network that the smoke is coming from the fires in the US
> 
> The funeral was definitely a celebration of life, it seemed to me those closest to him were glad the suffering has ended. Sad for his little girls who are 10 & 7 but at least old enough that they will remember him.
> My DHs witch sisters showed up at the funeral so we didn't hang around long at the lunch, DH can't stand to even be near them after the terrible trouble they caused with his parents.
> ...


Glad it was a celebration of life, and that the children are of an age to remember.
Witches should be burned at the stake (Tongue in cheek)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


Ooops, prayers coming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your DD us in a safe place, hope the storm isn't too bad in her area


ditto.re: Sorlenna's DD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That does not help with your cold, I sure hope you get the cough and cold gone soon, and hopefully they'll fix your windows so you don't have near the breeze coming through.


I wish!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


Beautiful colours Kaye Jo. Was the Fibre fair fun , did you get to see lots of yarn , think I would like to visit one just to see all the different yarn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And when the windows don't latch well- and are single pane glass- I can feel the wind through the room right now, just tried to get hold of Nasir, but it was Mujib the youngest, and all the older men are out. And now it is pouring again! Glad I did not try to go out.
> I need to stand up and walk a bit. Plus think of what to make for tea.
> The cough is a real nuisance! Rising 3 months on you get heartily sick of coughing!


Is there not something you can put over the window to stop the draught Julie, a long time ago someone I know put wide masking tape along the window just to stop the draught coming in till he got the windows replaced , its the tape decorators use when painting and easily pulls off when not needed anymore ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is there not something you can put over the window to stop the draught Julie, a long time ago someone I know put wide masking tape along the window just to stop the draught coming in till he got the windows replaced , its the tape decorators use when painting and easily pulls off when not needed anymore ,


Very good thought there, Sonja- thanks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sitting out in the sun sounds like a very good idea!


Definately. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


The yarn looks lovely. All squisy :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very good thought there, Sonja- thanks!


Hope it helps


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from the funeral, spent 3 hrs there & 8 hrs travelling. The smoke & dust from all the combines was terrible my eyes are burning& my nose hasn't stopped dripping all day. It was really hot today 33C/90F. It says on the weather network that the smoke is coming from the fires in the US
> 
> The funeral was definitely a celebration of life, it seemed to me those closest to him were glad the suffering has ended. Sad for his little girls who are 10 & 7 but at least old enough that they will remember him.
> My DHs witch sisters showed up at the funeral so we didn't hang around long at the lunch, DH can't stand to even be near them after the terrible trouble they caused with his parents.
> ...


I love poppets . A photo when she/he is finished, please :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


Prayers for him and his family and all caught up in this monster storm.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Irma is one big scary system. Everyone who will be affected, please stay safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone. Sleepless night here so monitoring the hurricane. Quite concerned about those who didn't evacuate if they are in the areas at danger for storm surge. It said some areas will get 9feet or more and that is up to the 2nd floor of a home and cars and homes can float away along with it being ocean so waves will add to the current. Hoping Sassafras's sister will be ok and Gwen, stay safe if you are in the path. Emergency services have been cancelled in some areas, perhaps so the emergency staff will be safe.

We went away for the weekend as DH has been so busy. Just here for one night but giving him a night to relax away from home. We are at Bristol Harbour with a gorgeous view of the lake. Last time we were here it was winter and I was quite sick with a cold so nice to be here feeling well. We ate at a lovely Italian restaurant in the town of Canandaigua. There were two weddings here today and we could see them from the balcony. It was quite windy and cool and the bridal party all had sleeveless gowns. Brrrrrr.

Sorry to hear of those here who have lost loved ones. Sam, nice to hear from you. Wishing you good health. 

Hope I get tired soon so I can be up and about by check out time. Nice to have this time to say hello. Thank you for the opening and summaries. So appreciated and always so interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello Everyone. Sleepless night here so monitoring the hurricane. Quite concerned about those who didn't evacuate if they are in the areas at danger for storm surge. It said some areas will get 9feet or more and that is up to the 2nd floor of a home and cars and homes can float away along with it being ocean so waves will add to the current. Hoping Sassafras's sister will be ok and Gwen, stay safe if you are in the path. Emergency services have been cancelled in some areas, perhaps so the emergency staff will be safe.
> 
> We went away for the weekend as DH has been so busy. Just here for one night but giving him a night to relax away from home. We are at Bristol Harbour with a gorgeous view of the lake. Last time we were here it was winter and I was quite sick with a cold so nice to be here feeling well. We ate at a lovely Italian restaurant in the town of Canandaigua. There were two weddings here today and we could see them from the balcony. It was quite windy and cool and the bridal party all had sleeveless gowns. Brrrrrr.
> 
> ...


That looks gorgeous. I am pleased you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Yes it's turned back to winter again, with heavy showers, wind, and possible hail today .
> Just what we need more rain, in a very soggy landscape already. I have a lovely display of freesias, but no sign of daffodils, thinking they might have drowned with all the rain.
> On the plus side, Sonja's yummy pea and ham soup recipe, prompted me to make some. So today's lunch will be exactly that with some fresh bread.
> Will need to get to bakery for bread, so will venture out later for it.


I hope your daffodils show themselves in the next few weeks and didnt drown in all that rain. :sm19:

We actually had a lovely sunny afternoon again today, it was only 15c but I would have thought it was at least 17 18c. Anyway tomorrow is forecast to be 21c woo hoo! :sm11: So it seems we are getting little tastes of Spring after all.

Had a chat with Julie on Skype.... good to talk to you Julie. :sm11: I hope that cough of yours eases off soon, I know the talking wasnt helping things.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


Lovely colours! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No wonder you are cold! All our windows are triple panes & seal tight & our doors all have 2 doors as well.


And mine is weatherboard and single pane and only insulation in roof. I do get draughts coming in around my doors... I need to go to hardware shop and get some strips to seal around the edges, I really only notice it when it's really windy. Keep warm Julie, the warm weather has to be here sometime soon,,, fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from the funeral, spent 3 hrs there & 8 hrs travelling. The smoke & dust from all the combines was terrible my eyes are burning& my nose hasn't stopped dripping all day. It was really hot today 33C/90F. It says on the weather network that the smoke is coming from the fires in the US
> 
> The funeral was definitely a celebration of life, it seemed to me those closest to him were glad the suffering has ended. Sad for his little girls who are 10 & 7 but at least old enough that they will remember him.
> My DHs witch sisters showed up at the funeral so we didn't hang around long at the lunch, DH can't stand to even be near them after the terrible trouble they caused with his parents.
> ...


Will you post photos of your poppets when they are done? Please...... :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


I hope he manages to get far enough away and t somewhere safe. So scary, this hurricane is sounding so very devastating. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it helps


I'll have to get a new roll of masking tape, the one I have is coming away in shreds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


Keeping them all in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope your daffodils show themselves in the next few weeks and didnt drown in all that rain. :sm19:
> 
> We actually had a lovely sunny afternoon again today, it was only 15c but I would have thought it was at least 17 18c. Anyway tomorrow is forecast to be 21c woo hoo! :sm11: So it seems we are getting little tastes of Spring after all.
> 
> Had a chat with Julie on Skype.... good to talk to you Julie. :sm11: I hope that cough of yours eases off soon, I know the talking wasnt helping things.


Thanks Cathy! The cough is a pest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And mine is weatherboard and single pane and only insulation in roof. I do get draughts coming in around my doors... I need to go to hardware shop and get some strips to seal around the edges, I really only notice it when it's really windy. Keep warm Julie, the warm weather has to be here sometime soon,,, fingers crossed.


Sometime soon, sometime...........


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

CashmereGma, so glad you got away. I'm watching the news too and it is not looking good for Tampa area. My BIL is now 80 and Sister is 77 so not as able to board up and prepare as they once could. Keeping the prayers going for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cold and a cough that is most annoying, plus my jackets that I have are far from waterproof!
> 
> One good thing I am with care getting some knitting accomplished.
> 
> We are back to mostly rain, and colder temperatures. Glad you had some sun!


Glad you are getting some knitting some done- that must be a great relief to you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the football for my team is over for the year- we lost today. But we put up a decent fight and got a lot further than I ever thought we would so not too upset by the loss. Two brothers and a nephew were there as well- even if they did go for the wrong team! So good to catch up with them. Always different just one or two to everyone. Next Saturday is an everyone time (my next sister joins me in the 60s Tuesday) so family celebration- and Mum and a brother also have birthdays round now. Assume I will be there but does depend on what happens with the baby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, the same for here too. They've already canceled all university class and public schools for Monday and will decide on whether or not Tuesday also as the situation progresses. I'm just praying none of our many trees don't topple or lose limbs onto the house/barn/cars.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I heard on TV that Atlanta may get hurricane force winds so I hope you will be OK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the prayers for those enduring the hurricanes. I haven't heard from my brother since he left his home. I know he brought food and water in the semi truck so he is able to take care of everyone for a while. I believe he has 4 people and his cat in the truck as well as some belongings. He is use to living out of his truck so as long as he is able to get somewhere that is safe from the strong winds I know he will be okay.

Cashmeregma I am delighted that you and Bill are able to get away for an evening to enjoy time with each other and just relax a bit.

I am hoping that the winds and rains have settled down in New Zealand as well.

Gwen I hope the winds and rain will settle down before it gets to your area. Stay safe!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, glad you and Bill got away for a night. Looks very green and peaceful. My twin, was evacuated yesterday to a sister nursing home in Columbia, SC. Thank you for caring.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And mine is weatherboard and single pane and only insulation in roof. I do get draughts coming in around my doors... I need to go to hardware shop and get some strips to seal around the edges, I really only notice it when it's really windy. Keep warm Julie, the warm weather has to be here sometime soon,,, fingers crossed.


Feeling sorry for the lack of insulation you are experiencing. Don't know if you have them there, but here there are excellent kits available at our hardware stores that have special tape and thick, clear poly plastic that you put over the windows and using the special tape, tape down. Makes a second "pane" as it were and works wonderfully to keep out the chill. Also helps to keep out the heat in summertime. Used it before when my home did not have double insulated windows. I am wondering if this could be available and helpful for you sugarsugar and Julie. Just a thought. 
Chilly this morning here as we are definitely starting into fall. Looking forward to church and a quiet Sunday, lunch with DS and hubby. 
Did not pay attention to my knitting and ended up frogging back to a lifeline. Glad I took the time to put the lifeline in as it was an easy fix. So see, Sam, you are not the only one who frogs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> today, has been so perfect weather wise, Niece left this morning with friend and has been gone for several hrs. so i have watched Longmire off and on on Netflix. i have managed to do laundry and all my hard wood floors, thought i might dust, but i don't want to tear it up to bad, house might fall in.....
> Sam, i agree, try small snacks make them healthy and try something and see if it stays down, then try it again, and maybe add another something else. Maybe you guts are not ready for a large meal.Want you beefed up like you were before, all buck fifteen.........
> i was reading on the Knitting Paradise forum and one lady in the path of the coming hurricane, said she was staying in her home, showed a room with a mattrice up against the window and a filing cabinet pushed up to it, said got my wine and cheese and crackers she was all set, i fear she is taking this storm way to lightly. with that kind of wind that is not going to hold anything off. so prayers for all who are staying. i would go in a heart beat, not brave like that.
> i heard from sister in Nashville, she plans to drive over to Memphis for uncles funeral, to be there for the boys and mom and Norma, i don't think the sisters are all that tore up, i think they are sad that his life was as it was and he cut off his parents and them, but he was a very different type person. i told her i was not planning to go, she said she didn't figure i would. i figure my cousin will get the sisters down there, its a little over 2 hr drive from here.
> gonna figure out something for supper, prob. a ww dinner. later


My neighbour is planning to drive to Florida on Monday with her cousin. He has property there that he wants to board up from looters. I don't think I'd want to be heading in that direction now with another storm coming behind Irma. Some other neighbours have a motor home right in the path of the storm so they expect it to be gone. So very sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


Beautiful yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


Prayers heading your brother's way. I think he was wise to leave as soon as the order came down. His home can always be replaced but hopefully, the storm will pass it by.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello Everyone. Sleepless night here so monitoring the hurricane. Quite concerned about those who didn't evacuate if they are in the areas at danger for storm surge. It said some areas will get 9feet or more and that is up to the 2nd floor of a home and cars and homes can float away along with it being ocean so waves will add to the current. Hoping Sassafras's sister will be ok and Gwen, stay safe if you are in the path. Emergency services have been cancelled in some areas, perhaps so the emergency staff will be safe.
> 
> We went away for the weekend as DH has been so busy. Just here for one night but giving him a night to relax away from home. We are at Bristol Harbour with a gorgeous view of the lake. Last time we were here it was winter and I was quite sick with a cold so nice to be here feeling well. We ate at a lovely Italian restaurant in the town of Canandaigua. There were two weddings here today and we could see them from the balcony. It was quite windy and cool and the bridal party all had sleeveless gowns. Brrrrrr.
> 
> ...


How nice that you and DH were able to get away for the weekend. The scenery looks so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Our local theatre is having a bbq for their subscribers today so I'm off to get ready. Everyone please stay safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you are getting some knitting some done- that must be a great relief to you


Have had to adjust majorly my expectation of outputs, but some is FAR better than none! So yes it is a huge relief!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the football for my team is over for the year- we lost today. But we put up a decent fight and got a lot further than I ever thought we would so not too upset by the loss. Two brothers and a nephew were there as well- even if they did go for the wrong team! So good to catch up with them. Always different just one or two to everyone. Next Saturday is an everyone time (my next sister joins me in the 60s Tuesday) so family celebration- and Mum and a brother also have birthdays round now. Assume I will be there but does depend on what happens with the baby.


And there is always next season for your team- they must have had a tremendous boost in confidence.

Don't forget to forward things to me when you take on Elizabeth (duty).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Feeling sorry for the lack of insulation you are experiencing. Don't know if you have them there, but here there are excellent kits available at our hardware stores that have special tape and thick, clear poly plastic that you put over the windows and using the special tape, tape down. Makes a second "pane" as it were and works wonderfully to keep out the chill. Also helps to keep out the heat in summertime. Used it before when my home did not have double insulated windows. I am wondering if this could be available and helpful for you sugarsugar and Julie. Just a thought.
> Chilly this morning here as we are definitely starting into fall. Looking forward to church and a quiet Sunday, lunch with DS and hubby.
> Did not pay attention to my knitting and ended up frogging back to a lifeline. Glad I took the time to put the lifeline in as it was an easy fix. So see, Sam, you are not the only one who frogs.


It certainly would be worth enquiring around the hardware stores. I have seen advertising only for glass double glazing.
I've never yet laid a lifeline- I know some of my needles have a little hole that is supposed to help lay it in, but I usually frog until I've got the pattern sorted in my head. I did a lacy cap for Anne recently that nearly defeated me- got it right only on attempt #5.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The draughts certainly don't help. Mind you, you need those precautions out from Edmonton!


I didn't think of it last night but when we were first married we lived in several very old houses that didn't have good windows. We cut strips of cardboard about an inch wide long enough to go around the whole window & used a sheet of plastic big enough to cover the window & held it in place by stapling the strips of cardboard along the window frame. They even sell "window kits" here in the fall in the hardware stores. That would help a lot with your drafts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello Everyone. Sleepless night here so monitoring the hurricane. Quite concerned about those who didn't evacuate if they are in the areas at danger for storm surge. It said some areas will get 9feet or more and that is up to the 2nd floor of a home and cars and homes can float away along with it being ocean so waves will add to the current. Hoping Sassafras's sister will be ok and Gwen, stay safe if you are in the path. Emergency services have been cancelled in some areas, perhaps so the emergency staff will be safe.
> 
> We went away for the weekend as DH has been so busy. Just here for one night but giving him a night to relax away from home. We are at Bristol Harbour with a gorgeous view of the lake. Last time we were here it was winter and I was quite sick with a cold so nice to be here feeling well. We ate at a lovely Italian restaurant in the town of Canandaigua. There were two weddings here today and we could see them from the balcony. It was quite windy and cool and the bridal party all had sleeveless gowns. Brrrrrr.
> 
> ...


Hope you get some more rest & enjoy your time away. Hope your DH feels refreshed after a night away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think of it last night but when we were first married we lived in several very old houses that didn't have good windows. We cut strips of cardboard about an inch wide long enough to go around the whole window & used a sheet of plastic big enough to cover the window & held it in place by stapling the strips of cardboard along the window frame. They even sell "window kits" here in the fall in the hardware stores. That would help a lot with your drafts.


And given that Nasir has given me permission to make holes- (treat the house as your own) that idea could well work, thanks Bonnie! I will never forget Bronwen's tales of the Christmas she spent with an email friend out country from Edmonton!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And mine is weatherboard and single pane and only insulation in roof. I do get draughts coming in around my doors... I need to go to hardware shop and get some strips to seal around the edges, I really only notice it when it's really windy. Keep warm Julie, the warm weather has to be here sometime soon,,, fingers crossed.


Maybe both you & Julie need to make some of these

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draught_excluder

I've also seen ones that slide onto the bottom of doors, they have a tube on each side with a strip the width of the door between


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Will you post photos of your poppets when they are done? Please...... :sm17:


I will when I get them together & dressed, make take me a while????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> CashmereGma, so glad you got away. I'm watching the news too and it is not looking good for Tampa area. My BIL is now 80 and Sister is 77 so not as able to board up and prepare as they once could. Keeping the prayers going for all.


Are they in Tampa? I hope they evacuated to some place safe if they couldn't board up their house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, glad you and Bill got away for a night. Looks very green and peaceful. My twin, was evacuated yesterday to a sister nursing home in Columbia, SC. Thank you for caring.


I think it's great they were proactive enough to evacuate the entire home, seems so often you hear of them trying to do that much too late. Hope all your family stays safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My neighbour is planning to drive to Florida on Monday with her cousin. He has property there that he wants to board up from looters. I don't think I'd want to be heading in that direction now with another storm coming behind Irma. Some other neighbours have a motor home right in the path of the storm so they expect it to be gone. So very sad.


I think heading there Monday would be a little late to save it & lord knows what he will drive into, I think he's crazy! You can always replace " things" but not your life


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And given that Nasir has given me permission to make holes- (treat the house as your own) that idea could well work, thanks Bonnie! I will never forget Bronwen's tales of the Christmas she spent with an email friend out country from Edmonton!


When we plasticed the windows, we just had a roll of plastic but now kits are available & I see not expensive.

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/3m-canada-indoor-window-insulator-kit-five-window/6000195398771?cmpid=sem_pla_google_en_none_6000195398771_10006201253098540304_508&cmpid=sem_pla_google_en_none_868545256_45415463938_None_%2010002_None&gclid=EAIaIQobChMInITv7vma1gIVT1t-Ch27xAl7EAQYAiABEgJN3PD_BwE

I put in the link so you can see what to look for for your next winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe both you & Julie need to make some of these
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draught_excluder
> 
> I've also seen ones that slide onto the bottom of doors, they have a tube on each side with a strip the width of the door between


I really need a sort of foam something or other- my worst gaps are at the top and down the sides. But I think stapling the plastic on with the cardboard is something to look into- and I have all summer to sort it out!

I have over time made ever so many snakes for the gap at the bottom of the door.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When we plasticed the windows, we just had a roll of plastic but now kits are available & I see not expensive.
> 
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/3m-canada-indoor-window-insulator-kit-five-window/6000195398771?cmpid=sem_pla_google_en_none_6000195398771_10006201253098540304_508&cmpid=sem_pla_google_en_none_868545256_45415463938_None_%2010002_None&gclid=EAIaIQobChMInITv7vma1gIVT1t-Ch27xAl7EAQYAiABEgJN3PD_BwE
> 
> I put in the link so you can see what to look for for your next winter.


Brilliant, Bonnie, thanks. I might just import one to get the idea!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a little rain shower overnights get, just enough to screw up the combining???? Ts not supposed to be 19C/66F today & maybe more showers. The forcast has changed & we can now expect frost anytime after Tuesday night so I better get more tomatoes picked soon as they are dry & I will probably be crazy enough to pick more cucumbers too????I just have trouble letting things go to waste???? I'm not going to cover things night after night. 
We are invited to friends for supper & im to bring fresh corn, not too much more of that as it's starting to get old(ripe) I planted a little patch 2 weeks after the first in hopes of extending the season but I think I need to buy a seed that has longer days to maturity rather than just seeding it later as this seems to have caught up to the other. Oh, well, something to remember for next year.

I hope all those in the path of the terrible storm stay safe, such a worry for those with family in the area & another storm to worry about too. After the initial earthquake report, there really hasn't been anything on the news about that, so much devastation in the world. Mother Nature really seems to have PMS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really need a sort of foam something or other- my worst gaps are at the top and down the sides. But I think stapling the plastic on with the cardboard is something to look into- and I have all summer to sort it out!
> 
> I have over time made ever so many snakes for the gap at the bottom of the door.


They also sell "weather stripping". Here, it's a strip of foam that has a glue strip attached for putting around doors. You could possible find it online somewhere

https://www.google.ca/search?q=weather+stripping+for+doors&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari

We are going to have you all set for next winter????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think of it last night but when we were first married we lived in several very old houses that didn't have good windows. We cut strips of cardboard about an inch wide long enough to go around the whole window & used a sheet of plastic big enough to cover the window & held it in place by stapling the strips of cardboard along the window frame. They even sell "window kits" here in the fall in the hardware stores. That would help a lot with your drafts.


My first Winter in Toronto, Canada I lived with 2 other Kiwi's in an older house in the city (Rosedale area) we were on the top floor, so under the roof. 
We couldn't understand why the landlady had placed plastic over the bedroom windows. 
Coming from NZ where we slept with the windows open or at least opened them to bring in the fresh air. 
So, we poked holes into the plastic, ha! Naughty girls lol! And we were scolded one night when we came home from work for doing this.
(Also meant to us that she was poking around in our flat).

At least we were able to have fresh air in the flat for several months, we were just ignorant at that time on the cost of heating etc.

Live and learn, lol! :sm16: :sm19: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is a lovely and with a culture and language that is quite separate from England.


I am sure and would love to explore, The Irish native language was quite a change for me. Not a chance in the world of pronouncing the road signs. Fortunately, GD studying there was also studying the language!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let's plan a trip to there together. We can check in on Barny too.


I'm in! I think she may be arranging a get together for our other sisters in April. We could see them all and then do a little exploring.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to give in and take allergy tablets plus pain killers , the sinuses on the left side of my face must have been completely blocked as everything hurt that side even my teeth
> Pain free now so everything is good just tired and I can't go to bed yet as it's only 2.30 will have too resort to matchsticks????


Don't know if it would make you more comfortable, but I add some vinegar to water in a large pot and keep it simmering on the stove. Every half hour or so, I stick head over it, sometimes with a towel tent, and it helps to clear or keep clear, my sinuses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan and Julie, you sure have been wet. I've been noticing that the rain clouds have been consistently rotating over you and most of New Zealand. It's that cold wet weather that chills you to the bones.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in! I think she may be arranging a get together for our other sisters in April. We could see them all and then do a little exploring.


Absolutely loved Ireland; Jack and I were there for 2 weeks. Watch the movie "Once" for a sweet, romantic story with great music. The farm where we stayed on the Dingle Peninsula also had a cottage where the band Once stayed and recorded.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't know if it would make you more comfortable, but I add some vinegar to water in a large pot and keep it simmering on the stove. Every half hour or so, I stick head over it, sometimes with a towel tent, and it helps to clear or keep clear, my sinuses.


Steaming yourself with Chamomile is also very soothing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful colours Kaye Jo. Was the Fibre fair fun , did you get to see lots of yarn , think I would like to visit one just to see all the different yarn


Thank you, it was, but less vendors than previous years, only about 4 yarn vendors plus Brown Sheep, there were a couple that only had roving and finished items and a lady with felted hats, and our LYS/Quilt shop had a table set up with a few skeins of yarn and cut fabric(fat quarters/jelly rolls) and a few bolts of select fabric, I hope she did very well. 
I would like to go to one of the big fiber fairs, maybe one day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The yarn looks lovely. All squisy :sm24:


It is soooo soft. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello Everyone. Sleepless night here so monitoring the hurricane. Quite concerned about those who didn't evacuate if they are in the areas at danger for storm surge. It said some areas will get 9feet or more and that is up to the 2nd floor of a home and cars and homes can float away along with it being ocean so waves will add to the current. Hoping Sassafras's sister will be ok and Gwen, stay safe if you are in the path. Emergency services have been cancelled in some areas, perhaps so the emergency staff will be safe.
> 
> We went away for the weekend as DH has been so busy. Just here for one night but giving him a night to relax away from home. We are at Bristol Harbour with a gorgeous view of the lake. Last time we were here it was winter and I was quite sick with a cold so nice to be here feeling well. We ate at a lovely Italian restaurant in the town of Canandaigua. There were two weddings here today and we could see them from the balcony. It was quite windy and cool and the bridal party all had sleeveless gowns. Brrrrrr.
> 
> ...


That's lovely, so is the fireplace, I sure hope you got some sleep, but a lovely idea to get away so that DH could decompress and not be tempted to go in and work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am caught up. this morning i spent some time on my sweater - a dropped stitch on the edge several rows below - i am not sure how i missed that. itook the sweater off the needles and pulled out ten rows. attached a #4 needle and picked up the sts one at a time as i ripped out the final row one stitch at a time. fortunately the pulled out yarn is forgiving and is not difficult to knit.
> 
> i have had cnn on most of the day - i have the sound muted right now. i can only take repeats of the same thing so many times. i'll watch some more this evening. i think the people on key west that stayed to ride it out have a death wish. i would have been pretty far north by now - i would be the first one to batten down the hatches - take anything precious with me - and head north - beating the crowd so to speak. as much as i love storms this one is a bit much.
> 
> ...


I did a little unknitting myself of Friday. Not a favorite activity.

The sun might be a really good thing for you. It takes a long time to get energy back, but just keep trying to move a b every day.

The storm is horrible, but mesmerizing. I rarely have TV on if G is outside, but we have people in harm's way so feel need to stay informed. Think I'll go do a little volunteer work at one of the collection agencies.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It is soooo soft. :sm24:


Great. I would a feel :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan and Julie, you sure have been wet. I've been noticing that the rain clouds have been consistently rotating over you and most of New Zealand. It's that cold wet weather that chills you to the bones.


Great pics Daralene, yes it turned back to winter yesterday, with loads of rain again. We will be growing webbed feet and scales soon!
It only got to 12C, with a bitterly chilly wind. It will be like this for a couple more days, then supposedly to get to 18C which is more spring like.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> My neighbour is planning to drive to Florida on Monday with her cousin. He has property there that he wants to board up from looters. I don't think I'd want to be heading in that direction now with another storm coming behind Irma. Some other neighbours have a motor home right in the path of the storm so they expect it to be gone. So very sad.


I'm seriously considering going through the Salvation Army training to go down there and help. I'll wait to see what happens at nu sisters and friends. They've just sold their house so hope it's not damaged.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think of it last night but when we were first married we lived in several very old houses that didn't have good windows. We cut strips of cardboard about an inch wide long enough to go around the whole window & used a sheet of plastic big enough to cover the window & held it in place by stapling the strips of cardboard along the window frame. They even sell "window kits" here in the fall in the hardware stores. That would help a lot with your drafts.


We used whatever we could in some if the old drafty farmhouses. The heavy plastic over windows that are heat shrunk worked very well. One of the best insulaters was hay or straw bales (rectangle ones)piled on the outside walls up to the windows.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe both you & Julie need to make some of these
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draught_excluder
> 
> I've also seen ones that slide onto the bottom of doors, they have a tube on each side with a strip the width of the door between


They're good by fireplaces too as both bumpers for kids and draft stoppers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will when I get them together & dressed, make take me a while????


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> today, has been so perfect weather wise, Niece left this morning with friend and has been gone for several hrs. so i have watched Longmire off and on on Netflix. i have managed to do laundry and all my hard wood floors, thought i might dust, but i don't want to tear it up to bad, house might fall in.....
> Sam, i agree, try small snacks make them healthy and try something and see if it stays down, then try it again, and maybe add another something else. Maybe you guts are not ready for a large meal.Want you beefed up like you were before, all buck fifteen.........
> i was reading on the Knitting Paradise forum and one lady in the path of the coming hurricane, said she was staying in her home, showed a room with a mattrice up against the window and a filing cabinet pushed up to it, said got my wine and cheese and crackers she was all set, i fear she is taking this storm way to lightly. with that kind of wind that is not going to hold anything off. so prayers for all who are staying. i would go in a heart beat, not brave like that.
> i heard from sister in Nashville, she plans to drive over to Memphis for uncles funeral, to be there for the boys and mom and Norma, i don't think the sisters are all that tore up, i think they are sad that his life was as it was and he cut off his parents and them, but he was a very different type person. i told her i was not planning to go, she said she didn't figure i would. i figure my cousin will get the sisters down there, its a little over 2 hr drive from here.
> gonna figure out something for supper, prob. a ww dinner. later


I would be right in front of you getting out of the storm's way. Unfortunately, the path ha veered some so people who thought they were OK no longer are and there is not time to change now. I am really concerned for some loved ones in the Tampa area.

Glad you have decided to stay home and others can be there for your mom. Enjoy your lovely weather. I should be out in the yard now but too lay to move and want to get caught up here and do a little inside stuff. Will do my running tomorrow when traffic is better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are they in Tampa? I hope they evacuated to some place safe if they couldn't board up their house.


Sun City Center not far from Tampa..they're to get the direct hit now. I sure hope they're in a shelter long before now. It's not safe there to be out now. Storm warnings go up to Atlanta. Stay safe Gwen and Marianne and famililies. My head is already feeling the difference in barometric pressures.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam we have been advised to get water and since gas is quite a shortage we've made sure all the vehicles have full tanks since goodness knows when more gas will get into the area. Fortunately, I don't do much driving at all; even my knitting group is only a couple of miles from my house (the one I like the best that is).


Glad you are prepared. I do very little driving and have been trying to hold off on gas so others with more needs are OK, but I'm down to under a 100 mils worth now so will fill up tomorrow. Most of the stations now have gas, but prices haven't stabilized as much as I would like. I wouldn't even bother but want to go to the VB games on Tues. and Friday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


Gorgeous colors and they look so soft. You chose well. I'm still on the hunt for a pretty green and a small crochet hook. Couldn't find one when I was running around last week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Lazy day! I did sit outside some as the weather was gorgeous. Then I fell asleep on the couch and took a long nap! I really need to stop napping as I don't wake up full of energy, but groggy and worthless. DSIL quit his job yesterday. His boss was a monster and he was already looking for something else, but she just pushed too far, and he said good-by! I'm hoping he gets something that is Mon - Fri and home at a decent hour. In retail, he works late and holidays. DD does handle it ok, but would prefer him to be home more. I went to her school yesterday and helped her get caught up. It was fun, and made me realize that I do miss teaching. But, not enough to start subbing! I'm trying to watch my spending so I don't have to work.


I have found that I can't nap and feel refreshed unless it is a long nap so I just don't do it. I have a friend who, I swear, can almost sleep standing up, and feels all set to go with just 15 minutes. Not me!

Missing the teaching is one thing. Missing being up and put that early is quite another.

Hope SIL finds something better. With DD teaching, it would be nice if they had evenings together. Retail is so demanding and always worse at holidays.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gorgeous colors and they look so soft. You chose well. I'm still on the hunt for a pretty green and a small crochet hook. Couldn't find one when I was running around last week.


Did you decide on size? I have a couple of extra 11's and I'll gladly send you one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have found that I can't nap and feel refreshed unless it is a long nap so I just don't do it. I have a friend who, I swear, can almost sleep standing up, and feels all set to go with just 15 minutes. Not me! (That's DH; I'm starting to be a better napper and shake off the grogginess quicker than I used to.)
> 
> Missing the teaching is one thing. Missing being up and put that early is quite another.
> 
> Hope SIL finds something better. With DD teaching, it would be nice if they had evenings together. Retail is so demanding and always worse at holidays.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from the funeral, spent 3 hrs there & 8 hrs travelling. The smoke & dust from all the combines was terrible my eyes are burning& my nose hasn't stopped dripping all day. It was really hot today 33C/90F. It says on the weather network that the smoke is coming from the fires in the US
> 
> The funeral was definitely a celebration of life, it seemed to me those closest to him were glad the suffering has ended. Sad for his little girls who are 10 & 7 but at least old enough that they will remember him.
> My DHs witch sisters showed up at the funeral so we didn't hang around long at the lunch, DH can't stand to even be near them after the terrible trouble they caused with his parents.
> ...


You have had your fill of smoke and dust. It seems to be never ending. I'm wanting some fall color but don't want any air issues so not sure what we will do.

Glad that the funeral focused on celebration of life. He was obviously a very special young man to fight so hard for so long.

Sorry DH has witch sisters. Dealing with parents when there are several siblings always seems to bring out the worst in people. Being related has nothing to do with liking each other! Actions speak louder.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


Praying for everyone. The change of direction has certainly thrown a monkey wrench in the preparations. So many did as told, and now that turned out to be the wrong thing. Driving those big rigs in wind is a hard task. Hope he gets to his destination soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD#2 is settled in...the storm has weakened but hoping it does not pick up again before it gets there.
> 
> I got pictures of two of the GC today from my mother. They are so big! GS really is growing tall.
> 
> ...


Watching the storm like a hawk and hoping that our loved ones have moved to safety.

You sure have been productive! A top done already. I have been playing with some paper piecing and string blocks. I have a good start on an unplanned charity quilt but need a couple more big blocks before I try for a layout. If this darned computer would just speed up, I could finish here and get back to it. There is still some organizing to do but nice to be getting rid of some odds and ends and see a clean closet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have found that I can't nap and feel refreshed unless it is a long nap so I just don't do it. I have a friend who, I swear, can almost sleep standing up, and feels all set to go with just 15 minutes. Not me!
> 
> Missing the teaching is one thing. Missing being up and put that early is quite another.
> 
> Hope SIL finds something better. With DD teaching, it would be nice if they had evenings together. Retail is so demanding and always worse at holidays.


My DH can sleep for 10 minutes & then is ready to go, not me, I take too long to fall asleep


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very good thought there, Sonja- thanks!


It seems a good caulking on the outside would help as well. I had a friend with a glassed in porch. She made foam core panels covered with batting and material to fit tightly in the windows during the coldest weather Of course there is no light coming in, but they made a huge difference in comfort and could go under the bed when not in use.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello Everyone. Sleepless night here so monitoring the hurricane. Quite concerned about those who didn't evacuate if they are in the areas at danger for storm surge. It said some areas will get 9feet or more and that is up to the 2nd floor of a home and cars and homes can float away along with it being ocean so waves will add to the current. Hoping Sassafras's sister will be ok and Gwen, stay safe if you are in the path. Emergency services have been cancelled in some areas, perhaps so the emergency staff will be safe.
> 
> We went away for the weekend as DH has been so busy. Just here for one night but giving him a night to relax away from home. We are at Bristol Harbour with a gorgeous view of the lake. Last time we were here it was winter and I was quite sick with a cold so nice to be here feeling well. We ate at a lovely Italian restaurant in the town of Canandaigua. There were two weddings here today and we could see them from the balcony. It was quite windy and cool and the bridal party all had sleeveless gowns. Brrrrrr.
> 
> ...


Great that you had a little break and such a pretty setting. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You have had your fill of smoke and dust. It seems to be never ending. I'm wanting some fall color but don't want any air issues so not sure what we will do.
> 
> Glad that the funeral focused on celebration of life. He was obviously a very special young man to fight so hard for so long.
> 
> Sorry DH has witch sisters. Dealing with parents when there are several siblings always seems to bring out the worst in people. Being related has nothing to do with liking each other! Actions speak louder.


I have never seen anything like his sisters, people at work used to think I exaggerated the stories, then my MIL was in the nursing home & they couldn't believe the terrible BS. The one is the worst & the other 2 just follow the leader, she would phone her mom up & scream at her until she was in tears, one of the RNs heard this & unplugged the phone. Only one has kids, the other 2 couldn't find a man crazy enough to marry them????, FIL was very sick & wanted to see her kids, they only live in Edmonton so I was stupid enough to call her, she phoned him, told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for????, then phoned our really good doctor & called him a quack & didn't come home for 6 more months???? I told DH I would never call her again. This is just the tip of the ice berg . DH says he will never speak to any of them again & when his uncle tried to "make peace" he told him that if his sons treated him that way, he wouldn't speak to them either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> CashmereGma, so glad you got away. I'm watching the news too and it is not looking good for Tampa area. My BIL is now 80 and Sister is 77 so not as able to board up and prepare as they once could. Keeping the prayers going for all.


I'm watching the storm as well. Feeling so helpless, but can't pull myself away. I'll go upstairs and use the nervous energy to get something done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> CashmereGma, so glad you got away. I'm watching the news too and it is not looking good for Tampa area. My BIL is now 80 and Sister is 77 so not as able to board up and prepare as they once could. Keeping the prayers going for all.


Goodness, I sure hope that they have minimal or no damage and stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the football for my team is over for the year- we lost today. But we put up a decent fight and got a lot further than I ever thought we would so not too upset by the loss. Two brothers and a nephew were there as well- even if they did go for the wrong team! So good to catch up with them. Always different just one or two to everyone. Next Saturday is an everyone time (my next sister joins me in the 60s Tuesday) so family celebration- and Mum and a brother also have birthdays round now. Assume I will be there but does depend on what happens with the baby.


Too bad about the football being over for the year, but great that you were able to have a mini get together. Maybe the baby will wait until after the family celebration, but with babies, you just never know what they'll decide.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep, the same for here too. They've already canceled all university class and public schools for Monday and will decide on whether or not Tuesday also as the situation progresses. I'm just praying none of our many trees don't topple or lose limbs onto the house/barn/cars.


Winds can do a lot of damage with felling trees and limbs, I hope that you don't have any come down.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen anything like his sisters, people at work used to think I exaggerated the stories, then my MIL was in the nursing home & they couldn't believe the terrible BS. The one is the worst & the other 2 just follow the leader, she would phone her mom up & scream at her until she was in tears, one of the RNs heard this & unplugged the phone. Only one has kids, the other 2 couldn't find a man crazy enough to marry them????, FIL was very sick & wanted to see her kids, they only live in Edmonton so I was stupid enough to call her, she phoned him, told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for????, then phoned our really good doctor & called him a quack & didn't come home for 6 more months???? I told DH I would never call her again. This is just the tip of the ice berg . DH says he will never speak to any of them again & when his uncle tried to "make peace" he told him that if his sons treated him that way, he wouldn't speak to them either.


Wow you paint a very sad picture. I know too how horrible relatives can impact so badly. Our ex SIL is a horror too. We cut all contact with her years ago, as she used to call us at night, drunk and demanding money. It finally stopped when I told her over the phone to F.... off. Not very ladylike on my part but it rammed the message home. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the prayers for those enduring the hurricanes. I haven't heard from my brother since he left his home. I know he brought food and water in the semi truck so he is able to take care of everyone for a while. I believe he has 4 people and his cat in the truck as well as some belongings. He is use to living out of his truck so as long as he is able to get somewhere that is safe from the strong winds I know he will be okay.
> 
> Cashmeregma I am delighted that you and Bill are able to get away for an evening to enjoy time with each other and just relax a bit.
> 
> ...


Good thing he has a sleeper instead of a day cab, hopefully he won't have to go too far to be out of the path of the storm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Feeling sorry for the lack of insulation you are experiencing. Don't know if you have them there, but here there are excellent kits available at our hardware stores that have special tape and thick, clear poly plastic that you put over the windows and using the special tape, tape down. Makes a second "pane" as it were and works wonderfully to keep out the chill. Also helps to keep out the heat in summertime. Used it before when my home did not have double insulated windows. I am wondering if this could be available and helpful for you sugarsugar and Julie. Just a thought.
> Chilly this morning here as we are definitely starting into fall. Looking forward to church and a quiet Sunday, lunch with DS and hubby.
> Did not pay attention to my knitting and ended up frogging back to a lifeline. Glad I took the time to put the lifeline in as it was an easy fix. So see, Sam, you are not the only one who frogs.


Lifelines are a good thing, glad it was an easy fix. 
I've used those kits too, when I lived in Alaska, they work great, the ones we had, had you use a blow dryer to tighten up the plastic sheeting after you put it up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My neighbour is planning to drive to Florida on Monday with her cousin. He has property there that he wants to board up from looters. I don't think I'd want to be heading in that direction now with another storm coming behind Irma. Some other neighbours have a motor home right in the path of the storm so they expect it to be gone. So very sad.


 :sm06: 
I understand wanting to get everything boarded up, but how long of a drive is it, will they be able to get there and get it boarded up and out of the path quickly enough? I don't think I'd be trying it.

I hope that your friends motor home is spared any damage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello Everyone. Sleepless night here so monitoring the hurricane. Quite concerned about those who didn't evacuate if they are in the areas at danger for storm surge. It said some areas will get 9feet or more and that is up to the 2nd floor of a home and cars and homes can float away along with it being ocean so waves will add to the current. Hoping Sassafras's sister will be ok and Gwen, stay safe if you are in the path. Emergency services have been cancelled in some areas, perhaps so the emergency staff will be safe.
> 
> We went away for the weekend as DH has been so busy. Just here for one night but giving him a night to relax away from home. We are at Bristol Harbour with a gorgeous view of the lake. Last time we were here it was winter and I was quite sick with a cold so nice to be here feeling well. We ate at a lovely Italian restaurant in the town of Canandaigua. There were two weddings here today and we could see them from the balcony. It was quite windy and cool and the bridal party all had sleeveless gowns. Brrrrrr.
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures Daralene , glad you and husband could get away for a nice relaxing break


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> My neighbour is planning to drive to Florida on Monday with her cousin. He has property there that he wants to board up from looters. I don't think I'd want to be heading in that direction now with another storm coming behind Irma. Some other neighbours have a motor home right in the path of the storm so they expect it to be gone. So very sad.


Not a good idea! There will be National Guard and others to watch the looting. I'm not sure they will even let people on the roads leading in, other than relief vehicles.

Off the subject, but the football player, J. J. Watts, that raised over 30 million for Harvey entered the football field before the game carrying the Texas flag, after several US flags had preceded him. The standing and ROARING ovation was wonderful and so well deserved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Feeling sorry for the lack of insulation you are experiencing. Don't know if you have them there, but here there are excellent kits available at our hardware stores that have special tape and thick, clear poly plastic that you put over the windows and using the special tape, tape down. Makes a second "pane" as it were and works wonderfully to keep out the chill. Also helps to keep out the heat in summertime. Used it before when my home did not have double insulated windows. I am wondering if this could be available and helpful for you sugarsugar and Julie. Just a thought.
> Chilly this morning here as we are definitely starting into fall. Looking forward to church and a quiet Sunday, lunch with DS and hubby.
> Did not pay attention to my knitting and ended up frogging back to a lifeline. Glad I took the time to put the lifeline in as it was an easy fix. So see, Sam, you are not the only one who frogs.


Glad you were able to easy fix your knitting , ive been flogging too 2 hats and 2 pair of booties wrong yarn , I wanted red but it was way to thin even though it said DK but I kept knitting I'm not sure why I do that . I know it's doesn't look right but I will insist on keep knitting , oh well I'll start over


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Our local theatre is having a bbq for their subscribers today so I'm off to get ready. Everyone please stay safe.


Hope you are having a lovely time at your bbq Liz


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are right I should have taken one before gardening , ive just given in and taken one now, hoping once it starts working I can go back to sleep


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe both you & Julie need to make some of these
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draught_excluder
> 
> I've also seen ones that slide onto the bottom of doors, they have a tube on each side with a strip the width of the door between


I did one of those for our front door before we replaced it and straigtened out the frame. I worked great. I just used the fiberfill and the plastic beads used for weighting things. When I no longer needed it, I put it between the sheers and the window in one of the bedrooms. It was a printed panel of a row of cats and looked like they were looking out the window. I have a lovely pattern in one of my cross stitch books, but that would be for decoration or a window for sure. You could even make one out stuffed long stockings or make a couple from the legs of an old pair of pants.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a little rain shower overnights get, just enough to screw up the combining???? Ts not supposed to be 19C/66F today & maybe more showers. The forcast has changed & we can now expect frost anytime after Tuesday night so I better get more tomatoes picked soon as they are dry & I will probably be crazy enough to pick more cucumbers too????I just have trouble letting things go to waste???? I'm not going to cover things night after night.
> We are invited to friends for supper & im to bring fresh corn, not too much more of that as it's starting to get old(ripe) I planted a little patch 2 weeks after the first in hopes of extending the season but I think I need to buy a seed that has longer days to maturity rather than just seeding it later as this seems to have caught up to the other. Oh, well, something to remember for next year.
> 
> I hope all those in the path of the terrible storm stay safe, such a worry for those with family in the area & another storm to worry about too. After the initial earthquake report, there really hasn't been anything on the news about that, so much devastation in the world. Mother Nature really seems to have PMS


We had warning of frost last night and there was definitely a chill in the late evening when I was out with Mish . 
Today has been lovely and sunny but breezy so I got all the laundry washed , dried , ironed and put away , 
Hope you have a nice evening


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I worked everyday, and so, could not keep up. Today I have a very pretty white flower, do not know the name, sorry, which was on a growing plant wall beside the site Mon, Tues & Wed. Site was outside a restaurant called Asana by Pete Evans, a well known Aussie chef who is firm believer in paleo food
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. Prayers you stay safe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't know if it would make you more comfortable, but I add some vinegar to water in a large pot and keep it simmering on the stove. Every half hour or so, I stick head over it, sometimes with a towel tent, and it helps to clear or keep clear, my sinuses.


I use menthol crystals clears sinuses with one deep breath and makes eyes water if a person forgets to keep them shut tight ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it was, but less vendors than previous years, only about 4 yarn vendors plus Brown Sheep, there were a couple that only had roving and finished items and a lady with felted hats, and our LYS/Quilt shop had a table set up with a few skeins of yarn and cut fabric(fat quarters/jelly rolls) and a few bolts of select fabric, I hope she did very well.
> I would like to go to one of the big fiber fairs, maybe one day.


I would love to go to one too , buying a lottery ticket this week as its a jackpot of 115 million pound , think i could have fun at a fibre fair with some of that ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Absolutely loved Ireland; Jack and I were there for 2 weeks. Watch the movie "Once" for a sweet, romantic story with great music. The farm where we stayed on the Dingle Peninsula also had a cottage where the band Once stayed and recorded.


I'll look for that. A boat ride in Dingle had been one of our possible stops, as other friends did that one year, but we just couldn't cover the whole country in the week we had. Funny, there is a lady from Ireland who works at the hospital and loves to return for a visit, but can't live without all the American conveniences now. I would love to go for a long, long stay to see if we could adjust. The medical care and the narrow roads in the city might be an issue, but I think I would love it. The people were so friendly and helpful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> What an interesting opening. Thank you. I marking my place. Gonna try to catch up at least this week. Sam, I'm sorry you're still struggling with sickness and others with health, pain issues. Keeping an eye on Irma, my brothers there and several of your love ones. Be back later


Nice to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


Prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They also sell "weather stripping". Here, it's a strip of foam that has a glue strip attached for putting around doors. You could possible find it online somewhere
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=weather+stripping+for+doors&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari
> 
> We are going to have you all set for next winter????????


This is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan and Julie, you sure have been wet. I've been noticing that the rain clouds have been consistently rotating over you and most of New Zealand. It's that cold wet weather that chills you to the bones.


That is for real!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm watching the storm as well. Feeling so helpless, but can't pull myself away. I'll go upstairs and use the nervous energy to get something done.


Crazy news coverage, on CNN there is an idiot announcer outside in Naples Florida who can hardly stay upright to talk????Silly me but isn't the risk of flying debris enough to keep people inside?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It seems a good caulking on the outside would help as well. I had a friend with a glassed in porch. She made foam core panels covered with batting and material to fit tightly in the windows during the coldest weather Of course there is no light coming in, but they made a huge difference in comfort and could go under the bed when not in use.


Not with the style of window that I have.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Praying for safety for those affected by Irma.

Maya and I able to walk 20 minutes this morning. Only 69 F this morning. Lovely.
Halfway through standing yoga poses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen anything like his sisters, people at work used to think I exaggerated the stories, then my MIL was in the nursing home & they couldn't believe the terrible BS. The one is the worst & the other 2 just follow the leader, she would phone her mom up & scream at her until she was in tears, one of the RNs heard this & unplugged the phone. Only one has kids, the other 2 couldn't find a man crazy enough to marry them????, FIL was very sick & wanted to see her kids, they only live in Edmonton so I was stupid enough to call her, she phoned him, told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for????, then phoned our really good doctor & called him a quack & didn't come home for 6 more months???? I told DH I would never call her again. This is just the tip of the ice berg . DH says he will never speak to any of them again & when his uncle tried to "make peace" he told him that if his sons treated him that way, he wouldn't speak to them either.


I've got a horrible brother who is 7 years older than me , he used to hit me till I got old enough and devious enough to get my own back , did a few devious things to him and made him aware there would be far worse consequences if he ever hit me again ,he caused no end of trouble that he expected everyone but him to sort out , I haven't spoken to him in a lot of years and never want too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow you paint a very sad picture. I know too how horrible relatives can impact so badly. Our ex SIL is a horror too. We cut all contact with her years ago, as she used to call us at night, drunk and demanding money. It finally stopped when I told her over the phone to F.... off. Not very ladylike on my part but it rammed the message home. ????


Sometimes you just have to tell them, ladylike or not. We are much happier with them not in our lives & have lots of other friends & family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a horrible brother who is 7 years older than me , he used to hit me till I got old enough and devious enough to get my own back , did a few devious things to him and made him aware there would be far worse consequences if he ever hit me again ,he caused no end of trouble that he expected everyone but him to sort out , I haven't spoken to him in a lot of years and never want too


I guess we all have to have a "prize" family mrmber to deal with. I'm glad he stays away from you now. Ridiculous that he thought he could beat in you, I'm glad you got him back in other ways.
Maybe it was my imagination yesterday but it seemed like every time DH or I started talking to someone, there they'd be, not sure if it was planned but DH just said, enough, lets go .

I think my first clue of how wonderful they were going to be was when my Dad was dying, I wanted to sit with him Christmas Eve & DH didn't want me there without him, it was -40 that night. I asked MIL is my kids, then 5 & 11 could stay til we came home. Sisters were there & said no, we want a quiet evening???? So DHs cousin kept them but they had the never to tell me be sure to have the turkey ready for 1pm dinner???? I told DH if I had it to do over, I'd have thrown the turkey in the porch & if the dogs got it instead of them, too bad???????? Dad died that night & when I took the turkey the next day not one of them offered condolences ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Praying for safety for those affected by Irma.
> 
> Maya and I able to walk 20 minutes this morning. Only 69 F this morning. Lovely.
> Halfway through standing yoga poses.


I'm glad you are feeling a little better.
Very windy thus afternoon & the leaves are turning & falling fast, definitely feels like fall.

I picked corn & strawberries-about a quart & even a dish of raspberries.
I better get off here & go do a little more picking before I need to get cleaned up for supper.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you decide on size? I have a couple of extra 11's and I'll gladly send you one.


I was looking for something to use for beading. The steel set at Joann's didn't go small enough. I thought some I used for filet crochet might work but not small enough. I think .25mm, .50mm or 1mm would work. I think I would use size 6 beads mostly. I will check out Hobby Lobby and Michaels when I'm down that way. Checked Herrschners catalog and didn't see any, but didn't give them a call. Haven't found the right green sock yarn yet so not in a big hurry. (Haven't sent package to you because I was hoping Jess would come up with doll patterns but haven't seen her in a couple weeks. She wanted to clean out garage over Labor Day week-end but owners had painters doing exterior so she couldn't get into it.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH can sleep for 10 minutes & then is ready to go, not me, I take too long to fall asleep


Mine call fall asleep at at the drop of a hat and is able to wake whenever he want without an alarm. I can't even seem to go to bed. It was 5:30 this morning, but then slept until 10. I need the house to myself for a little each evening and then get involved in a project. If I go to bed and am not asleep in 15 to 30 minutes, I get up and do something until eyes won't stay open. You may take a long time to go to sleep, but it must be restorative, with all you get done....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen anything like his sisters, people at work used to think I exaggerated the stories, then my MIL was in the nursing home & they couldn't believe the terrible BS. The one is the worst & the other 2 just follow the leader, she would phone her mom up & scream at her until she was in tears, one of the RNs heard this & unplugged the phone. Only one has kids, the other 2 couldn't find a man crazy enough to marry them????, FIL was very sick & wanted to see her kids, they only live in Edmonton so I was stupid enough to call her, she phoned him, told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for????, then phoned our really good doctor & called him a quack & didn't come home for 6 more months???? I told DH I would never call her again. This is just the tip of the ice berg . DH says he will never speak to any of them again & when his uncle tried to "make peace" he told him that if his sons treated him that way, he wouldn't speak to them either.


That is horrible! Not to be sexist, but you would think that daughters would have a little more compassion toward their mother, as they are usually caregivers. I can't even imagine yelling at my mother. One or two times in the last 5 years of caring for her, I did tell her no on a couple of things, but those were necessary and still not done in anger. In our case, there was no abuse, just failure to agree on care or lack of help or indifference, and that has left enough raw nerves with me and DH that we will always be civil, continue to love them, but aren't planning any big get togethers with my siblings other than scattering mom's ashes next year! It sound to me like your DH has made the healthiest choice for himself. No need to have such negative people in your life to give you pain and grief, related or not.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow you paint a very sad picture. I know too how horrible relatives can impact so badly. Our ex SIL is a horror too. We cut all contact with her years ago, as she used to call us at night, drunk and demanding money. It finally stopped when I told her over the phone to F.... off. Not very ladylike on my part but it rammed the message home. ????


If at first you don't succeed, get a bigger hammer! Some people's heads are thicker.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm just checking in after one of my usual long absences. I had been concerned about how everyone had been coping with the various extreme weather events, but am relieved so far to see that no one seems to have been in direct line of the really awful stuff - I am hoping that that is the case, and that I have not missed anything. My best wishes anyway to anyone who has been suffering from the effects of the hurricanes. I went to the hairdressers today - she doesn't normally work on a Sunday, but she is about to go on a belated honeymoon, and as she is a one-woman-band, needed to get as many clients in before she goes as she possibly could. When I got there, she was quite subdued, as their honeymoon destination is the Dominican Republic and she had been unable to get any information about whether they would be able to go, and what their options might be if the trip was cancelled. I googled the area when I got back home, and it seems not to have been as badly hit as many areas, but I really don't know if tourism is up and running there.

We have had quite a busy time since I last posted. We went off for our family holiday in Normandy (Northern France) in mid-August, 16 of us, plus one dog. That went well, with lots of places to visit and good weather. Then, it was one of the son-in-law's 50th birthday, so, we had the two youngest grandsons to stay while parents had a trip to Berlin. That was closely followed by our wedding anniversary, when we treated ourselves to a meal out. 

Sadly, the aunt whose 90th birthday we celebrated in June, died suddenly a couple of weeks ago. Although the death of a 90 year old with a heart condition should not come as a shock, we had all expected her to go on for ever, and were quite unprepared for the news. However, she had enjoyed life right up to the end and had not suffered any great pain, so there was a good deal to be grateful for. We had the funeral on Friday, which meant I had family who live at a distance staying over.

On Saturday, I once again took part in a march in London in support of Europe, along with two of my daughters, two grandsons, a friend and her sister and three of her nieces! A happy day, although it is hard to see a good outcome from the whole Brexit fiasco. Sorry, I will try not to get political.????

This week, we have a couple of grandson duties after school, then on Thursday, we set off on our late summer trip, just the two of us this time. Once again, we are heading down to our favourite spot in southern France, Vaison-la-Romaine. We are hoping for good weather, but will enjoy just getting away from everything for a couple of weeks.

Best wishes to you all. I keep hoping that life will slow down a bit and that I will have more time to keep up with KTP - but you know what they say - be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I use menthol crystals clears sinuses with one deep breath and makes eyes water if a person forgets to keep them shut tight ????


That would work! I meant to make some Vicks ice cubes for the shower that someone posted earlier. I'll bet my Eucalyptus oil would work too. I use it for bug bites and it clears out my head at the same time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope he manages to get far enough away and t somewhere safe. So scary, this hurricane is sounding so very devastating. :sm06:


As devastating as tc Debbie was, over here last summer, similar size, slightly less wind speed than Debbie which hit as a cat 5. Biggest difference is, over here in Australia, we have more space between our bigger towns and cities. If she had hit a more populated region, we would have had similar results to what is about to hit Florida. From someone who has been on the edges of a few of these storms, please stay safe, and calm, indoors and well away from windows


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the football for my team is over for the year- we lost today. But we put up a decent fight and got a lot further than I ever thought we would so not too upset by the loss. Two brothers and a nephew were there as well- even if they did go for the wrong team! So good to catch up with them. Always different just one or two to everyone. Next Saturday is an everyone time (my next sister joins me in the 60s Tuesday) so family celebration- and Mum and a brother also have birthdays round now. Assume I will be there but does depend on what happens with the baby.


 My team, in the other competition, survived by 1 point to go to the next round of the finals. Go the NQ Cowboys


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy news coverage, on CNN there is an idiot announcer outside in Naples Florida who can hardly stay upright to talk????Silly me but isn't the risk of flying debris enough to keep people inside?


I know! Thought he moved in when the windows started cracking. Anything for the story, NOT! There is a funny clip they play here every time we have a real cold snap. Many years ago, they sent a rookie reporter out in a terrible snow storm. She was being blown all over and chattering so badly you could hardly hear a word. The whole news room cracked up when the coverage came back to them. It's a classic.

Saw your comment on the sisters when your Dad was dying. Unbelievable.... You can bet they would have been afraid to eat anything I prepared for them after that. Some "wild" mushrooms of the most poisonous variety would have been the first ingredient. I know you must have tolerated them for the sake of your in-laws, but they sure would not have been welcome in my home. Hope they never call asking for help when they are in a tight spot. Better yet, I hope they do so that DH can hang up on them! They must be bitter, bitter people, unhappy with their lives so bound and determined to make everyone else miserable too.

EDIT. It was the nut in Miami that didn't go in until the windows started cracking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not with the style of window that I have.


Hmmm, must be a strange window, since foam core can be cut in any shape.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a horrible brother who is 7 years older than me , he used to hit me till I got old enough and devious enough to get my own back , did a few devious things to him and made him aware there would be far worse consequences if he ever hit me again ,he caused no end of trouble that he expected everyone but him to sort out , I haven't spoken to him in a lot of years and never want too


Why waste breath on such a mean spirited and abusive person.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a horrible brother who is 7 years older than me , he used to hit me till I got old enough and devious enough to get my own back , did a few devious things to him and made him aware there would be far worse consequences if he ever hit me again ,he caused no end of trouble that he expected everyone but him to sort out , I haven't spoken to him in a lot of years and never want too


Good for you :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy news coverage, on CNN there is an idiot announcer outside in Naples Florida who can hardly stay upright to talk????Silly me but isn't the risk of flying debris enough to keep people inside?


Fool! The sky is falling, the sky is falling. (Wrote a reply earlier and my internet is wonky today. It went into the great beyond.)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly would be worth enquiring around the hardware stores. I have seen advertising only for glass double glazing.
> I've never yet laid a lifeline- I know some of my needles have a little hole that is supposed to help lay it in, but I usually frog until I've got the pattern sorted in my head. I did a lacy cap for Anne recently that nearly defeated me- got it right only on attempt #5.


A while back, saw a less expensive way to insulate windows. Tape sheets of bubble wrap over the panes. Also sand snake draft stoppers are an old but cheap way to block gaps under doors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was looking for something to use for beading. The steel set at Joann's didn't go small enough. I thought some I used for filet crochet might work but not small enough. I think .25mm, .50mm or 1mm would work. I think I would use size 6 beads mostly. I will check out Hobby Lobby and Michaels when I'm down that way. Checked Herrschners catalog and didn't see any, but didn't give them a call. Haven't found the right green sock yarn yet so not in a big hurry. (Haven't sent package to you because I was hoping Jess would come up with doll patterns but haven't seen her in a couple weeks. She wanted to clean out garage over Labor Day week-end but owners had painters doing exterior so she couldn't get into it.)


I got a Boyd size 12/1.00mm at Michaels they may have a 14 too. 
Try Etsy for sock yarn, there are some fabulous ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not a good idea! There will be National Guard and others to watch the looting. I'm not sure they will even let people on the roads leading in, other than relief vehicles.
> 
> Off the subject, but the football player, J. J. Watts, that raised over 30 million for Harvey entered the football field before the game carrying the Texas flag, after several US flags had preceded him. The standing and ROARING ovation was wonderful and so well deserved.


True, they won't let them go past a certain point and will turn them back.

That's fabulous, both the amount he raised and the response.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would love to go to one too , buying a lottery ticket this week as its a jackpot of 115 million pound , think i could have fun at a fibre fair with some of that ????


LOL!! If I ever manage to match enough numbers to win the lottery, I'd hit every fibre fair and knitting cruise that I could in one year. :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm just checking in after one of my usual long absences. I had been concerned about how everyone had been coping with the various extreme weather events, but am relieved so far to see that no one seems to have been in direct line of the really awful stuff - I am hoping that that is the case, and that I have not missed anything. My best wishes anyway to anyone who has been suffering from the effects of the hurricanes. I went to the hairdressers today - she doesn't normally work on a Sunday, but she is about to go on a belated honeymoon, and as she is a one-woman-band, needed to get as many clients in before she goes as she possibly could. When I got there, she was quite subdued, as their honeymoon destination is the Dominican Republic and she had been unable to get any information about whether they would be able to go, and what their options might be if the trip was cancelled. I googled the area when I got back home, and it seems not to have been as badly hit as many areas, but I really don't know if tourism is up and running there.
> 
> We have had quite a busy time since I last posted. We went off for our family holiday in Normandy (Northern France) in mid-August, 16 of us, plus one dog. That went well, with lots of places to visit and good weather. Then, it was one of the son-in-law's 50th birthday, so, we had the two youngest grandsons to stay while parents had a trip to Berlin. That was closely followed by our wedding anniversary, when we treated ourselves to a meal out.
> 
> ...


Uh La La! That sounds like a wonderful vacation. We visited Strasbourg, in Eastern France last fall and fell in love with that area. It was a compromise location, as we were headed to Ireland and I am not Irish, but both of us had grandmothers from the Alsace-Lorraine area. It would be in our top three if we were to become expats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy news coverage, on CNN there is an idiot announcer outside in Naples Florida who can hardly stay upright to talk????Silly me but isn't the risk of flying debris enough to keep people inside?


We were watching the hurricane footage of Galveston several years ago, and they kept panning to someone out in the surf, when they panned back about the 5th time, the person was gone and they never panned back, I'm sure that person was swept out to sea, the dummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Praying for safety for those affected by Irma.
> 
> Maya and I able to walk 20 minutes this morning. Only 69 F this morning. Lovely.
> Halfway through standing yoga poses.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a horrible brother who is 7 years older than me , he used to hit me till I got old enough and devious enough to get my own back , did a few devious things to him and made him aware there would be far worse consequences if he ever hit me again ,he caused no end of trouble that he expected everyone but him to sort out , I haven't spoken to him in a lot of years and never want too


The sad thing is that they don't realize that they are bringing it all on themselves when family cuts ties and no longer wants to have anything to do with them, I have a cousin like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess we all have to have a "prize" family mrmber to deal with. I'm glad he stays away from you now. Ridiculous that he thought he could beat in you, I'm glad you got him back in other ways.
> Maybe it was my imagination yesterday but it seemed like every time DH or I started talking to someone, there they'd be, not sure if it was planned but DH just said, enough, lets go .
> 
> I think my first clue of how wonderful they were going to be was when my Dad was dying, I wanted to sit with him Christmas Eve & DH didn't want me there without him, it was -40 that night. I asked MIL is my kids, then 5 & 11 could stay til we came home. Sisters were there & said no, we want a quiet evening???? So DHs cousin kept them but they had the never to tell me be sure to have the turkey ready for 1pm dinner???? I told DH if I had it to do over, I'd have thrown the turkey in the porch & if the dogs got it instead of them, too bad???????? Dad died that night & when I took the turkey the next day not one of them offered condolences ????


They were lucky you didn't just tell them to go to Hades and get their own turkey, I sure would have.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got a Boyd size 12/1.00mm at Michaels they may have a 14 too.
> Try Etsy for sock yarn, there are some fabulous ones.


I should. I know I need a few things from Knit Picks and am sure I can find a green. I just wanted to find in a store because I already have the beads. Need a place with a good return policy, since green is not something I wear a lot I don't need extra in the stash. Actually, the shamrocks would really show up on a white or cream, but the model is green on green and I like it for not having any floats show through when stretched. Haven't been to Michaels yet but can stop on way back from hospital tomorrow... (not sick, just picking up some records.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! If I ever manage to match enough numbers to win the lottery, I'd hit every fibre fair and knitting cruise that I could in one year. :sm09:


I'll carry your luggage!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up! Off to sew with kitties now that workroom will be at the hottest for the day!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a little rain shower overnights get, just enough to screw up the combining???? Ts not supposed to be 19C/66F today & maybe more showers. The forcast has changed & we can now expect frost anytime after Tuesday night so I better get more tomatoes picked soon as they are dry & I will probably be crazy enough to pick more cucumbers too????I just have trouble letting things go to waste???? I'm not going to cover things night after night.
> We are invited to friends for supper & im to bring fresh corn, not too much more of that as it's starting to get old(ripe) I planted a little patch 2 weeks after the first in hopes of extending the season but I think I need to buy a seed that has longer days to maturity rather than just seeding it later as this seems to have caught up to the other. Oh, well, something to remember for next year.
> 
> I hope all those in the path of the terrible storm stay safe, such a worry for those with family in the area & another storm to worry about too. After the initial earthquake report, there really hasn't been anything on the news about that, so much devastation in the world. Mother Nature really seems to have PMS


Earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes and now flowing lava in Hawaii. Hot days and cold nights for me. Cold and wet further south and south east. I sometimes wonder if we are slowly approaching a polar shift.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen anything like his sisters, people at work used to think I exaggerated the stories, then my MIL was in the nursing home & they couldn't believe the terrible BS. The one is the worst & the other 2 just follow the leader, she would phone her mom up & scream at her until she was in tears, one of the RNs heard this & unplugged the phone. Only one has kids, the other 2 couldn't find a man crazy enough to marry them????, FIL was very sick & wanted to see her kids, they only live in Edmonton so I was stupid enough to call her, she phoned him, told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for????, then phoned our really good doctor & called him a quack & didn't come home for 6 more months???? I told DH I would never call her again. This is just the tip of the ice berg . DH says he will never speak to any of them again & when his uncle tried to "make peace" he told him that if his sons treated him that way, he wouldn't speak to them either.


How awful. No contact sounds like the best.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bbl, time to get ready to go crochet group then off to the health spa to see cardiologist. Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Earthquakes, hurricanes, tornadoes and now flowing lava in Hawaii. Hot days and cold nights for me. Cold and wet further south and south east. I sometimes wonder if we are slowly approaching a polar shift.


Yes and then there's a certain Kim Jong Un, throwing missiles around and setting off underground explosions ,giving Mother Nature a serious headache!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine call fall asleep at at the drop of a hat and is able to wake whenever he want without an alarm. I can't even seem to go to bed. It was 5:30 this morning, but then slept until 10. I need the house to myself for a little each evening and then get involved in a project. If I go to bed and am not asleep in 15 to 30 minutes, I get up and do something until eyes won't stay open. You may take a long time to go to sleep, but it must be restorative, with all you get done....


I rarely nap but usually sleep like the dead for about 7 hrs each night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If at first you don't succeed, get a bigger hammer! Some people's heads are thicker.


????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm just checking in after one of my usual long absences. I had been concerned about how everyone had been coping with the various extreme weather events, but am relieved so far to see that no one seems to have been in direct line of the really awful stuff - I am hoping that that is the case, and that I have not missed anything. My best wishes anyway to anyone who has been suffering from the effects of the hurricanes. I went to the hairdressers today - she doesn't normally work on a Sunday, but she is about to go on a belated honeymoon, and as she is a one-woman-band, needed to get as many clients in before she goes as she possibly could. When I got there, she was quite subdued, as their honeymoon destination is the Dominican Republic and she had been unable to get any information about whether they would be able to go, and what their options might be if the trip was cancelled. I googled the area when I got back home, and it seems not to have been as badly hit as many areas, but I really don't know if tourism is up and running there.
> 
> We have had quite a busy time since I last posted. We went off for our family holiday in Normandy (Northern France) in mid-August, 16 of us, plus one dog. That went well, with lots of places to visit and good weather. Then, it was one of the son-in-law's 50th birthday, so, we had the two youngest grandsons to stay while parents had a trip to Berlin. That was closely followed by our wedding anniversary, when we treated ourselves to a meal out.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your Aunt passing, but it is good she had a good long life and very little pain. 
The rest of your absence sounds lovely, and I hope you have great weather for your upcoming trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm just checking in after one of my usual long absences. I had been concerned about how everyone had been coping with the various extreme weather events, but am relieved so far to see that no one seems to have been in direct line of the really awful stuff - I am hoping that that is the case, and that I have not missed anything. My best wishes anyway to anyone who has been suffering from the effects of the hurricanes. I went to the hairdressers today - she doesn't normally work on a Sunday, but she is about to go on a belated honeymoon, and as she is a one-woman-band, needed to get as many clients in before she goes as she possibly could. When I got there, she was quite subdued, as their honeymoon destination is the Dominican Republic and she had been unable to get any information about whether they would be able to go, and what their options might be if the trip was cancelled. I googled the area when I got back home, and it seems not to have been as badly hit as many areas, but I really don't know if tourism is up and running there.
> 
> We have had quite a busy time since I last posted. We went off for our family holiday in Normandy (Northern France) in mid-August, 16 of us, plus one dog. That went well, with lots of places to visit and good weather. Then, it was one of the son-in-law's 50th birthday, so, we had the two youngest grandsons to stay while parents had a trip to Berlin. That was closely followed by our wedding anniversary, when we treated ourselves to a meal out.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you,you've really had a busy summer. Have fun in your upcoming vacation.
My condolences on the loss of your aunt, as you said a well lived life & at that age a good way to go, even if it's hard for those left behind


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That would work! I meant to make some Vicks ice cubes for the shower that someone posted earlier. I'll bet my Eucalyptus oil would work too. I use it for bug bites and it clears out my head at the same time.


Please share how you made the Vicks ice cubes, I've not heard of that before


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know! Thought he moved in when the windows started cracking. Anything for the story, NOT! There is a funny clip they play here every time we have a real cold snap. Many years ago, they sent a rookie reporter out in a terrible snow storm. She was being blown all over and chattering so badly you could hardly hear a word. The whole news room cracked up when the coverage came back to them. It's a classic.
> 
> Saw your comment on the sisters when your Dad was dying. Unbelievable.... You can bet they would have been afraid to eat anything I prepared for them after that. Some "wild" mushrooms of the most poisonous variety would have been the first ingredient. I know you must have tolerated them for the sake of your in-laws, but they sure would not have been welcome in my home. Hope they never call asking for help when they are in a tight spot. Better yet, I hope they do so that DH can hang up on them! They must be bitter, bitter people, unhappy with their lives so bound and determined to make everyone else miserable too.
> 
> EDIT. It was the nut in Miami that didn't go in until the windows started cracking.


Or mushrooms of the trippy kind might work too. :sm15:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We were watching the hurricane footage of Galveston several years ago, and they kept panning to someone out in the surf, when they panned back about the 5th time, the person was gone and they never panned back, I'm sure that person was swept out to sea, the dummy.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I should. I know I need a few things from Knit Picks and am sure I can find a green. I just wanted to find in a store because I already have the beads. Need a place with a good return policy, since green is not something I wear a lot I don't need extra in the stash. Actually, the shamrocks would really show up on a white or cream, but the model is green on green and I like it for not having any floats show through when stretched. Haven't been to Michaels yet but can stop on way back from hospital tomorrow... (not sick, just picking up some records.)


Yes, if you have the beads, it is easier to match them in person rather than counting on a photo or computer screen having the right colors. I've bought yarn and had it much more mustard colored than butter colored because the picture quality was darker.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll carry your luggage!


If I ever win that much, we'll all go, just charter a plane or hire a car, or whatever is needed at the time and just go. Wouldn't that be a lark?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????


Ditto! My rude reply to the horror, worked because she then called the other SIL, and grovelled to her for money, and said she would never call us again because I was so rude to her. Job done! ????
The other SIL was very friendly with her, but her hubby was not impressed at all, they didn't get on well! He also gave her an earful so we won. Exes daughter, our niece, was always scared of her uncle, he didn't suffer greedy relatives and made it quite clear he wouldn't tolerate it. 
Our niece knows, never to come begging, but she has recently remarried and has a great job and good lifestyle. Her mother lives with them, which must be interesting at times. 
We are not mean people, but will not tolerate having our generosity abused. She would throw wild parties etc then cry poor, yes I could write a book on this creature! Enough said.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, if you have the beads, it is easier to match them in person rather than counting on a photo or computer screen having the right colors. I've bought yarn and had it much more mustard colored than butter colored because the picture quality was darker.


I usually end up ordering online just because there's not much choice here.
I've bought a few things on EBay from this lady but now she sells on Etsy, she sure has beautiful colors, expensive but I've never been disappointed.

https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=elvincraft&ref=auto1&as_prefix=elvincraf


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ditto! My rude reply to the horror, worked because she then called the other SIL, and grovelled to her for money, and said she would never call us again because I was so rude to her. Job done! ????
> The other SIL was very friendly with her, but her hubby was not impressed at all, they didn't get on well! He also gave her an earful so we won. Exes daughter, our niece, was always scared of her uncle, he didn't suffer greedy relatives and made it quite clear he wouldn't tolerate it.
> Our niece knows, never to come begging, but she has recently remarried and has a great job and good lifestyle. Her mother lives with them, which must be interesting at times.
> We are not mean people, but will not tolerate having our generosity abused. She would throw wild parties etc then cry poor, yes I could write a book on this creature! Enough said.


As I said, I think every family has their special winner????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes and then there's a certain Kim Jong Un, throwing missiles around and setting off underground explosions ,giving Mother Nature a serious headache!


He really scares me


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy news coverage, on CNN there is an idiot announcer outside in Naples Florida who can hardly stay upright to talk????Silly me but isn't the risk of flying debris enough to keep people inside?


The Australian Bureau Chief for CH 7 is doing his reports from the sheltered patio of his camera man's room. Latest reports have Irma down to cat 2, blessed be.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Hugs. So sorry for your super dysfunctional family.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a horrible brother who is 7 years older than me , he used to hit me till I got old enough and devious enough to get my own back , did a few devious things to him and made him aware there would be far worse consequences if he ever hit me again ,he caused no end of trouble that he expected everyone but him to sort out , I haven't spoken to him in a lot of years and never want too


I have cordial long distance relationship with my brother. We get on well with just fb contact for birthdays and Christmas. But do have the situation that will not be able to travel up for any funerals due to cost


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry about your Aunt passing, but it is good she had a good long life and very little pain.
> The rest of your absence sounds lovely, and I hope you have great weather for your upcoming trip.


Well said KayeJo.

Kathleen, enjoy your trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think heading there Monday would be a little late to save it & lord knows what he will drive into, I think he's crazy! You can always replace " things" but not your life


I agree .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm seriously considering going through the Salvation Army training to go down there and help. I'll wait to see what happens at nu sisters and friends. They've just sold their house so hope it's not damaged.


I have heard them advertising for nursing help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> I understand wanting to get everything boarded up, but how long of a drive is it, will they be able to get there and get it boarded up and out of the path quickly enough? I don't think I'd be trying it.
> 
> I hope that your friends motor home is spared any damage.


I think the storm will have passed by Monday but perhaps it will be in Georgia. It's a 2 day drive from here, probably about 30 hours. I know I wouldn't be trying it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are having a lovely time at your bbq Liz


It was very nice. There were well over 100 people there and they served pulled pork sandwiches with green salad and potato salad. There was musical entertainment and they were very good. We enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ditto! My rude reply to the horror, worked because she then called the other SIL, and grovelled to her for money, and said she would never call us again because I was so rude to her. Job done! ????
> The other SIL was very friendly with her, but her hubby was not impressed at all, they didn't get on well! He also gave her an earful so we won. Exes daughter, our niece, was always scared of her uncle, he didn't suffer greedy relatives and made it quite clear he wouldn't tolerate it.
> Our niece knows, never to come begging, but she has recently remarried and has a great job and good lifestyle. Her mother lives with them, which must be interesting at times.
> We are not mean people, but will not tolerate having our generosity abused. She would throw wild parties etc then cry poor, yes I could write a book on this creature! Enough said.


In my experience, these kind of folks aren't usually very grateful either. You're not mean; just have boundaries of how much you'll take. Good for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He really scares me


Me, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can pickup sts with a ceochet hook - but this involved two columns somehow getting intertwined - sometimes i wonder about me - but it all went well and i have knitted about half of what i took out so that is good. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Glad you were able to get your sweater fixed Sam, remind us to show you how to pick up dropped stitches with a crochet hook. :sm24:
> Take it easy and don't over do it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful colors kaye - a lovely shade of blue. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Went to the Fiber Fair today and was good, only got 2 skeins of yarn (sock yarn of course) and a pair of dpn's size 1/2.25mm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Norma when are the vegetables added to the Cawl?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; TTYL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting ready to watch the Cowboys and the Giants. Today I started watching the Texans, but they were losing pretty badly, so I switched to the Rangers. Guess what! They were badly beaten by the Yankees! Damn Yankees! (I love that musical!)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. I have been staying in touch as much as possible with my brother in Florida. They finally got word to evacuate today so he left his home around 1 this afternoon. The hurricane changed up its direction today so now it is due to come over his home. He has a mobile home so it will be interesting to see what does happen. He and his family could certainly use many prayers as he is driving a semi truck and needs to get out of the path of the hurricane.


Prayers for your brother and family!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very good thought there, Sonja- thanks!


You can also tape newspaper to the windows. I understand that is a good insulator. As is cardboard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can pickup sts with a ceochet hook - but this involved two columns somehow getting intertwined - sometimes i wonder about me - but it all went well and i have knitted about half of what i took out so that is good. --- sam


Oh, then yes, you really do have to frog in that situation, oh well, you're getting extra use out of your yarn. :sm24: 
You are getting back to where you were fairly quickly, so that's good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually end up ordering online just because there's not much choice here.
> I've bought a few things on EBay from this lady but now she sells on Etsy, she sure has beautiful colors, expensive but I've never been disappointed.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=elvincraft&ref=auto1&as_prefix=elvincraf


Yes, I order quite a bit online also, because our LYS got stuck with quite a bit of the same colors and they are all variegated type yarns, though great brands and good prices, I have all the skeins of those colors I want, but she has more yarn on order now that she's been able to sell some of what she was stuck with when she bought the shop a year ago, so hopefully there will be some that I want to purchase.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie, she has great yarns, I've favorited her shop to go back to later on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready to watch the Cowboys and the Giants. Today I started watching the Texans, but they were losing pretty badly, so I switched to the Rangers. Guess what! They were badly beaten by the Yankees! Damn Yankees! (I love that musical!)


Thanks for the reminder, I had it set to auto tune but was watching netflix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful colors kaye - a lovely shade of blue. --- sam


Thank you, it's even prettier in person.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was looking for something to use for beading. The steel set at Joann's didn't go small enough. I thought some I used for filet crochet might work but not small enough. I think .25mm, .50mm or 1mm would work. I think I would use size 6 beads mostly. I will check out Hobby Lobby and Michaels when I'm down that way. Checked Herrschners catalog and didn't see any, but didn't give them a call. Haven't found the right green sock yarn yet so not in a big hurry. (Haven't sent package to you because I was hoping Jess would come up with doll patterns but haven't seen her in a couple weeks. She wanted to clean out garage over Labor Day week-end but owners had painters doing exterior so she couldn't get into it.)


I get an email from a place that only has sock yarn, and lots of solids. I think the name is Simply Socks, but if that isn't it, I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad about the football being over for the year, but great that you were able to have a mini get together. Maybe the baby will wait until after the family celebration, but with babies, you just never know what they'll decide.


Part of my issue is that they have poor mobile phone coverage where the family do is. 
It does help writing things down- just realised that they have very good internet coverage and they have a phone on the internet so all I need do is check it is still connected and give the number to Vicky! I had been going to say I was concerned about out of contact for a while- and staying overnight is an option.

Yes they do have the phone so that is good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I get an email from a place that only has sock yarn, and lots of solids. I think the name is Simply Socks, but if that isn't it, I'll try to find it for you.


Pam: that's the store in Ft. Wayne. Did you go over with the group from KAP?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy news coverage, on CNN there is an idiot announcer outside in Naples Florida who can hardly stay upright to talk????Silly me but isn't the risk of flying debris enough to keep people inside?


But think of the great footage if they get lifted up and blown away- maybe with an umbrella?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam: that's the store in Ft. Wayne. Did you go over with the group from KAP?


No, I went to the Pawn Shop!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess we all have to have a "prize" family mrmber to deal with. I'm glad he stays away from you now. Ridiculous that he thought he could beat in you, I'm glad you got him back in other ways.
> Maybe it was my imagination yesterday but it seemed like every time DH or I started talking to someone, there they'd be, not sure if it was planned but DH just said, enough, lets go .
> 
> I think my first clue of how wonderful they were going to be was when my Dad was dying, I wanted to sit with him Christmas Eve & DH didn't want me there without him, it was -40 that night. I asked MIL is my kids, then 5 & 11 could stay til we came home. Sisters were there & said no, we want a quiet evening???? So DHs cousin kept them but they had the never to tell me be sure to have the turkey ready for 1pm dinner???? I told DH if I had it to do over, I'd have thrown the turkey in the porch & if the dogs got it instead of them, too bad???????? Dad died that night & when I took the turkey the next day not one of them offered condolences ????


Do sound like the type you need out your life.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just noticed that I didn't get today's Digest. I wonder what happened. I hope I didn't get it late last night and I read it and have forgotten! I need to go to bed earlier!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just saw that Irma has been downgraded to a cat 2, that's a blessing, it's still dangerous and can do a lot of damage, but hopefully the surges won't be too bad. Keeping fingers and toes crossed, positive energies going out, and prayers going up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I get an email from a place that only has sock yarn, and lots of solids. I think the name is Simply Socks, but if that isn't it, I'll try to find it for you.


That's the one that part of the group went to at KAP when we went to the pawn shop with the guys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Part of my issue is that they have poor mobile phone coverage where the family do is.
> It does help writing things down- just realised that they have very good internet coverage and they have a phone on the internet so all I need do is check it is still connected and give the number to Vicky! I had been going to say I was concerned about out of contact for a while- and staying overnight is an option.
> 
> Yes they do have the phone so that is good.


Great that they have a phone through the internet that is dependable, hopefully the babe will wait until you get back but if not, at least she or Brett can contact you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam: that's the store in Ft. Wayne. Did you go over with the group from KAP?


We went to the pawn shop.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaye and Pammie--See what happens when you follow crazy, married old men through Defiance, OH? :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You miss out on the yarn shops.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye and Pammie--See what happens when you follow crazy, married old men through Defiance, OH? :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You miss out on the yarn shops.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!!! But we had a fabulous time! We just need to do the two things at different times next year. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye and Pammie--See what happens when you follow crazy, married old men through Defiance, OH? :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You miss out on the yarn shops.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you for the laugh, Joy! They said that they would take us to another one next year! I think they liked showing us around!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for the laugh, Joy! They said that they would take us to another one next year! I think they liked showing us around!


And Marla keeps talking about going to the pawn shops again next year, she had such a great time. lolol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> No, I went to the Pawn Shop!


That's righ! Also, a fun time + a t-shirt!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye and Pammie--See what happens when you follow crazy, married old men through Defiance, OH? :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You miss out on the yarn shops.
> 
> Ohio Joy


But, great guitars!

The schedule is more open for next year's date. Send me your preferred dates if you have other events going on that I can work around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was very nice. There were well over 100 people there and they served pulled pork sandwiches with green salad and potato salad. There was musical entertainment and they were very good. We enjoyed ourselves.


I'm glad you had a nice time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm just checking in after one of my usual long absences. I had been concerned about how everyone had been coping with the various extreme weather events, but am relieved so far to see that no one seems to have been in direct line of the really awful stuff - I am hoping that that is the case, and that I have not missed anything. My best wishes anyway to anyone who has been suffering from the effects of the hurricanes. I went to the hairdressers today - she doesn't normally work on a Sunday, but she is about to go on a belated honeymoon, and as she is a one-woman-band, needed to get as many clients in before she goes as she possibly could. When I got there, she was quite subdued, as their honeymoon destination is the Dominican Republic and she had been unable to get any information about whether they would be able to go, and what their options might be if the trip was cancelled. I googled the area when I got back home, and it seems not to have been as badly hit as many areas, but I really don't know if tourism is up and running there.
> 
> We have had quite a busy time since I last posted. We went off for our family holiday in Normandy (Northern France) in mid-August, 16 of us, plus one dog. That went well, with lots of places to visit and good weather. Then, it was one of the son-in-law's 50th birthday, so, we had the two youngest grandsons to stay while parents had a trip to Berlin. That was closely followed by our wedding anniversary, when we treated ourselves to a meal out.
> 
> ...


Welcome back- sorry about your aunt. But you sound like some great times in there as well. And what should be a relaxing break coming up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My team, in the other competition, survived by 1 point to go to the next round of the finals. Go the NQ Cowboys


Congratulations on your teams win.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, great guitars!
> 
> The schedule is more open for next year's date. Send me your preferred dates if you have other events going on that I can work around.


I may bring my guitar with me next year, I'll be sure to bring music though if I do. lol
David and I are going to Yellowstone first week in July I think, so those are the only weekends that are out for us as far as I know, well so far anyway. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmm, must be a strange window, since foam core can be cut in any shape.


We seem to be at cross purposes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> You can also tape newspaper to the windows. I understand that is a good insulator. As is cardboard.


I don't think I could cope with that one- I like light, and being able to see out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, YEAH, ya done good. Thinking is such a pain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye,(& anyone else who's interested) since you are in sock mode these days, did you see all these free patterns someone posted

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/tiina-kuu-designs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye,(& anyone else who's interested) since you are in sock mode these days, did you see all these free patterns someone posted
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/tiina-kuu-designs


No I hadn't but I'm looking at them now. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Ditto! My rude reply to the horror, worked because she then called the other SIL, and grovelled to her for money, and said she would never call us again because I was so rude to her. Job done! ????
> The other SIL was very friendly with her, but her hubby was not impressed at all, they didn't get on well! He also gave her an earful so we won. Exes daughter, our niece, was always scared of her uncle, he didn't suffer greedy relatives and made it quite clear he wouldn't tolerate it.
> Our niece knows, never to come begging, but she has recently remarried and has a great job and good lifestyle. Her mother lives with them, which must be interesting at times.
> We are not mean people, but will not tolerate having our generosity abused. She would throw wild parties etc then cry poor, yes I could write a book on this creature! Enough said.


My so called brother did similar things when his wife finally got the courage to up and leave him , he kept telling his mother and my oldest sister who he had barely spoken to for years before that he had no money and could lose his house they fed him and paid mortgage while he continued with the upkeep of a membership for a expensive golf club , went there a lot and still went on his golf trips , when they said I should also help I told them exactly what I thought of that idea . Told brother to sell his many sets of expensive golf clubs , but no they both kept up wasting money on him till they died


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm just checking in after one of my usual long absences. I had been concerned about how everyone had been coping with the various extreme weather events, but am relieved so far to see that no one seems to have been in direct line of the really awful stuff - I am hoping that that is the case, and that I have not missed anything. My best wishes anyway to anyone who has been suffering from the effects of the hurricanes. I went to the hairdressers today - she doesn't normally work on a Sunday, but she is about to go on a belated honeymoon, and as she is a one-woman-band, needed to get as many clients in before she goes as she possibly could. When I got there, she was quite subdued, as their honeymoon destination is the Dominican Republic and she had been unable to get any information about whether they would be able to go, and what their options might be if the trip was cancelled. I googled the area when I got back home, and it seems not to have been as badly hit as many areas, but I really don't know if tourism is up and running there.
> 
> We have had quite a busy time since I last posted. We went off for our family holiday in Normandy (Northern France) in mid-August, 16 of us, plus one dog. That went well, with lots of places to visit and good weather. Then, it was one of the son-in-law's 50th birthday, so, we had the two youngest grandsons to stay while parents had a trip to Berlin. That was closely followed by our wedding anniversary, when we treated ourselves to a meal out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have been busy busy , hope you get some nice sunny weather , it will be a lot quieter than your last visit but hopefully just as nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i can pickup sts with a ceochet hook - but this involved two columns somehow getting intertwined - sometimes i wonder about me - but it all went well and i have knitted about half of what i took out so that is good. --- sam


Glad to hear you got the problem all fixed and you are back to knitting


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> If at first you don't succeed, get a bigger hammer! Some people's heads are thicker.


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


That is good news Heather


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


Fantastic news!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Feeling sorry for the lack of insulation you are experiencing. Don't know if you have them there, but here there are excellent kits available at our hardware stores that have special tape and thick, clear poly plastic that you put over the windows and using the special tape, tape down. Makes a second "pane" as it were and works wonderfully to keep out the chill. Also helps to keep out the heat in summertime. Used it before when my home did not have double insulated windows. I am wondering if this could be available and helpful for you sugarsugar and Julie. Just a thought.
> Chilly this morning here as we are definitely starting into fall. Looking forward to church and a quiet Sunday, lunch with DS and hubby.
> Did not pay attention to my knitting and ended up frogging back to a lifeline. Glad I took the time to put the lifeline in as it was an easy fix. So see, Sam, you are not the only one who frogs.


I am not aware of that type of window kit but I will have a look in hardware shops. Mind you we dont the extreme cold that you get over there, we are much milder here so it isnt a massive issue with me, just now and then. My draughts are mainly around my external doors and I can and will get some weather strips to put around edges to fill in gaps. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe both you & Julie need to make some of these
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draught_excluder
> 
> I've also seen ones that slide onto the bottom of doors, they have a tube on each side with a strip the width of the door between


I have a couple of those and use them... :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can pickup sts with a ceochet hook - but this involved two columns somehow getting intertwined - sometimes i wonder about me - but it all went well and i have knitted about half of what i took out so that is good. --- sam


I agree Sam, if it's cables or stitches at the beginning of a row (I'm really good at doing a purl row in the middle of a garter stitch border) I find it quicker to just frog.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


That is good news! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Norma when are the vegetables added to the Cawl?


Many people put them in at the beginning but I usually put them in an hour from the end. Hope that helps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


Brilliant news :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Uh La La! That sounds like a wonderful vacation. We visited Strasbourg, in Eastern France last fall and fell in love with that area. It was a compromise location, as we were headed to Ireland and I am not Irish, but both of us had grandmothers from the Alsace-Lorraine area. It would be in our top three if we were to become expats.


We love Alsace, too! Strasbourg is lovely, as is Colmar, and there are hundreds of pretty villages and small towns. The food is very good and they make some pretty good wine, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not aware of that type of window kit but I will have a look in hardware shops. Mind you we dont the extreme cold that you get over there, we are much milder here so it isnt a massive issue with me, just now and then. My draughts are mainly around my external doors and I can and will get some weather strips to put around edges to fill in gaps. :sm24:


And, if I have our opposite seasons figured correctly, you're nearing the end of your cold weather. At least I hope so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a couple of those and use them... :sm24:


The pool noodles work great!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I ever win that much, we'll all go, just charter a plane or hire a car, or whatever is needed at the time and just go. Wouldn't that be a lark?


I'm in! I've always wanted to take one of the craft cruises so I could see some new sites and have lots of time to play while someone else took care of every little thing.
(DH has always always said he would be a fun guy to be around if he had unlimited funds!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Please share how you made the Vicks ice cubes, I've not heard of that before


I'll look it up. I think I put it on my FB page to remember or in Pinterest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually end up ordering online just because there's not much choice here.
> I've bought a few things on EBay from this lady but now she sells on Etsy, she sure has beautiful colors, expensive but I've never been disappointed.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=elvincraft&ref=auto1&as_prefix=elvincraf


YUM... I've bookmarked. There was some lovely alpaca silk, my fav. Wondering about the UK shipping charge, but might be worth it for a special project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He really scares me


Talk about a loose cannon. He is certifiable. (He can't turn the lights on in his country, but wants to blow up the rest of the world.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I get an email from a place that only has sock yarn, and lots of solids. I think the name is Simply Socks, but if that isn't it, I'll try to find it for you.


FOUND IT! They have some of my favorite brands and some from Ireland as well. I may even have spotted a good green. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam: that's the store in Ft. Wayne. Did you go over with the group from KAP?


I had wanted to go but no room in the car. I was just thinking about that the other day and planning to make sure to see it next time. I didn't know that was the name. Definitely a winner.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> But think of the great footage if they get lifted up and blown away- maybe with an umbrella?


Mary Poppins!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, great guitars!
> 
> The schedule is more open for next year's date. Send me your preferred dates if you have other events going on that I can work around.


 I know it is way too early, but that was one of my questions for you. When we have a date, let me know so I can let brother know not to schedule baseball outing for mom that week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We seem to be at cross purposes.


Not a problem. My brain is just a little weary right now...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye,(& anyone else who's interested) since you are in sock mode these days, did you see all these free patterns someone posted
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/tiina-kuu-designs


WOW, that is quite the bonanza. I saw some really interesting ones and have bookmarked to go back and add to my library tomorrow when brain is working. Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


Doing a happy dance for you. That's great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Sam, if it's cables or stitches at the beginning of a row (I'm really good at doing a purl row in the middle of a garter stitch border) I find it quicker to just frog.


I make that same mistake... Hate it when that happens. I find edge stitches are really difficult to correct so I frog as well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> YUM... I've bookmarked. There was some lovely alpaca silk, my fav. Wondering about the UK shipping charge, but might be worth it for a special project.


I have given it a favourite. They look luscious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We love Alsace, too! Strasbourg is lovely, as is Colmar, and there are hundreds of pretty villages and small towns. The food is very good and they make some pretty good wine, too!


Our next stop was to stay in a B&B in a very old winery on the wine trail. The drive was so pretty. Our rooms were actually converted stone barns with the feeding trough still in the wall. It was fabulous. We are all foodies and love a good wine so there was much sampling going on! Our hostess spoke no English, but was such a delight. Thank goodness my daughter has passable French! I would go back in a heartbeat. (We also toured Taittinger Champagne to pick up a bottle for our Thanksgiving dinner in Ireland. Would you believe Curry fries from the take away? We had been out all day with a good lunch and had to be up early to fly to England so I didn't have to cook! )


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

4:44 AM and Clementine kitty has come to lay on chest once again and purr loudly so that is my notice to get to bed. Hope to wake up to find all is well with our family in Tampa area and we can all get off to a good start to the week. 

(DD Dre'a posted pictures from a wonderful street fair in Mainz, Germany today. The weather was wonderful. Livey spent the day at a lake in TX. My big travel adventure will be to go to pick up papers at hospital with a possible side trip to Michael's. BORING! I don't know why they get to have all the fun.)


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our next stop was to stay in a B&B in a very old winery on the wine trail. The drive was so pretty. Our rooms were actually converted stone barns with the feeding trough still in the wall. It was fabulous. We are all foodies and love a good wine so there was much sampling going on! Our hostess spoke no English, but was such a delight. Thank goodness my daughter has passable French! I would go back in a heartbeat. (We also toured Taittinger Champagne to pick up a bottle for our Thanksgiving dinner in Ireland. Would you believe Curry fries from the take away? We had been out all day with a good lunch and had to be up early to fly to England so I didn't have to cook! )


Curry is pretty much the British national dish these days, so celebrating Thanksgiving in Ireland with curry and French champagne sounds like a way to cover a lot of different cultures in one meal! I'm not sure that I would recommend curry as the ideal accompaniment to champagne, but we will let that pass!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I make that same mistake... Hate it when that happens. I find edge stitches are really difficult to correct so I frog as well.


Good to know it's not just me! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen anything like his sisters, people at work used to think I exaggerated the stories, then my MIL was in the nursing home & they couldn't believe the terrible BS. The one is the worst & the other 2 just follow the leader, she would phone her mom up & scream at her until she was in tears, one of the RNs heard this & unplugged the phone. Only one has kids, the other 2 couldn't find a man crazy enough to marry them????, FIL was very sick & wanted to see her kids, they only live in Edmonton so I was stupid enough to call her, she phoned him, told him to get his funeral arranged & paid for????, then phoned our really good doctor & called him a quack & didn't come home for 6 more months???? I told DH I would never call her again. This is just the tip of the ice berg . DH says he will never speak to any of them again & when his uncle tried to "make peace" he told him that if his sons treated him that way, he wouldn't speak to them either.


Oh my! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've got a horrible brother who is 7 years older than me , he used to hit me till I got old enough and devious enough to get my own back , did a few devious things to him and made him aware there would be far worse consequences if he ever hit me again ,he caused no end of trouble that he expected everyone but him to sort out , I haven't spoken to him in a lot of years and never want too


Sorry to hear that you had to put up with that. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, if I have our opposite seasons figured correctly, you're nearing the end of your cold weather. At least I hope so.


Yep we are. :sm11: Slowly but surely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


That's good to hear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. Raining and not too windy at this point. Mid to late afternoon suppose to be when we get the worst of this mess. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Raining and not too windy at this point. Mid to late afternoon suppose to be when we get the worst of this mess. TTYL


Just watching the storm on NBC Today show. Hoping you are spared. Flooding, high winds bringing down trees and power lines. So widespread! Looks like it is heading NE now. I have friends in Charleston; looks like Savannah is in it's path on the way. I can't imagine what had happened to Key West!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll look it up. I think I put it on my FB page to remember or in Pinterest.


I went out and found all kinds of shower discs and bath bombs. Think I'll make my own vapor rub using cocoanut oil.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 4:44 AM and Clementine kitty has come to lay on chest once again and purr loudly so that is my notice to get to bed. Hope to wake up to find all is well with our family in Tampa area and we can all get off to a good start to the week.
> 
> (DD Dre'a posted pictures from a wonderful street fair in Mainz, Germany today. The weather was wonderful. Livey spent the day at a lake in TX. My big travel adventure will be to go to pick up papers at hospital with a possible side trip to Michael's. BORING! I don't know why they get to have all the fun.)


Germany ought to be in the midst of Oktoberfest so great fun.

Except for having no power, everyone I know has checked in from Tampa, Jacksonville and the Villages in FL and they're all fine. Thank the Lord.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Remembrances of 9/11 attacks this day. We were in SD with my sister watching TV as this horror unfolded. Now watching how IRMA is attacking our coast and hoping Georgia and Alabama friends are going to be safe. Hoping that the weather in AU and NZ will warm up a bit. We are to get our cold on Friday as a cold front moves in from AK. I shall go and harvest any red tomatoes when it warms up a bit. Hoping all have a good day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


That's great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Raining and not too windy at this point. Mid to late afternoon suppose to be when we get the worst of this mess. TTYL


Stay safe, Gwen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just watching the storm on NBC Today show. Hoping you are spared. Flooding, high winds bringing down trees and power lines. So widespread! Looks like it is heading NE now. I have friends in Charleston; looks like Savannah is in it's path on the way. I can't imagine what had happened to Key West!!


My DH was complaining that the news coverage says nothing about the mess left behind & only what's coming. Those poor people in Texas have been forgotten as have the ones in the Earthquake zone. 
We've been hearing about Canadians stranded n the Caribbean wanting the military to go pick them up


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Raining and not too windy at this point. Mid to late afternoon suppose to be when we get the worst of this mess. TTYL


I hear the storm has been downgraded so hope by the time it reaches you, it has lost a lot of steam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Germany ought to be in the midst of Oktoberfest so great fun.
> 
> Except for having no power, everyone I know has checked in from Tampa, Jacksonville and the Villages in FL and they're all fine. Thank the Lord.


Thank goodness all are safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Remembrances of 9/11 attacks this day. We were in SD with my sister watching TV as this horror unfolded. Now watching how IRMA is attacking our coast and hoping Georgia and Alabama friends are going to be safe. Hoping that the weather in AU and NZ will warm up a bit. We are to get our cold on Friday as a cold front moves in from AK. I shall go and harvest any red tomatoes when it warms up a bit. Hoping all have a good day.


Today is supposed to be our last warm day for a week with several nights of frost later in the week. It's only supposed to be highs of 8 & 9C/ 46-48F with 3 days of showers, that will put a hold on combining for a while. 
I picked about 6 gallons of tomatoes yesterday & need to pick a few more. I'll also pick the last of the cucumbers & do SOMETHING with them once the dew is off. I only planted 2 pumpkins seeds last spring & had only one plant appear but I picked 12 pumpkins yesterday????Good thing both didn't germinate???????? I don't know what I will do with all of these


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was complaining that the news coverage says nothing about the mess left behind & only what's coming. Those poor people in Texas have been forgotten as have the ones in the Earthquake zone.
> We've been hearing about Canadians stranded n the Caribbean wanting the military to go pick them up


Hopefully they will all get the much needed help to clean up the mess and the Canadians will receive assistance to get home soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today is supposed to be our last warm day for a week with several nights of frost later in the week. It's only supposed to be highs of 8 & 9C/ 46-48F with 3 days of showers, that will put a hold on combining for a while.
> I picked about 6 gallons of tomatoes yesterday & need to pick a few more. I'll also pick the last of the cucumbers & do SOMETHING with them once the dew is off. I only planted 2 pumpkins seeds last spring & had only one plant appear but I picked 12 pumpkins yesterday????Good thing both didn't germinate???????? I don't know what I will do with all of these


There you are picking ripe tomatoes and mine are still green. I guess they're not getting enough sun. You had high temperatures last week and we had the cool weather. Hopefully, it's our turn to get warmer weather. it's only about 66F today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got off the phone with DD#2--they are all well and had little damage to their area (downtown is flooding, and their store probably flooded, but bridges are closed so nobody can check on it yet). Of course, that can all be fixed. So I am very grateful (and a whole lot calmer!). When we wrapped up the call, she said she could see the sun! Yeah!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm watching the storm as well. Feeling so helpless, but can't pull myself away. I'll go upstairs and use the nervous energy to get something done.


That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


So glad your DD is safe. Your quilt is beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


That really pretty. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful quilt, very labor intensive. Glad you shared.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


Ah that's so cute, you've done a wonderful job there. I love Sunbonnet Sue!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, so happy your daughter is safe. Wonderful Sunbonnet Sue. Our grandmother nade twin Sunbonnets for my twin and my twin beds.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the quilt, Sorlenna. I remember my grandmother working on a Sunbonnet Sue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love Sun Bonnent Sue quilt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> There you are picking ripe tomatoes and mine are still green. I guess they're not getting enough sun. You had high temperatures last week and we had the cool weather. Hopefully, it's our turn to get warmer weather. it's only about 66F today.


Not ripe, I pick them green & they will ripen in the house. We only get a few ripe ones here, most are picked green, our season isn't long enough for all to ripen on the vine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got off the phone with DD#2--they are all well and had little damage to their area (downtown is flooding, and their store probably flooded, but bridges are closed so nobody can check on it yet). Of course, that can all be fixed. So I am very grateful (and a whole lot calmer!). When we wrapped up the call, she said she could see the sun! Yeah!


You must be so relieved to get that call


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


That's beautiful, what a lot of work. I hope you are keeping this one in the family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Doing a happy dance for you. That's great.


Same! Re: Heather's cardiology report


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> There you are picking ripe tomatoes and mine are still green. I guess they're not getting enough sun. You had high temperatures last week and we had the cool weather. Hopefully, it's our turn to get warmer weather. it's only about 66F today.


I always picked the green ones at the end of the season and let them ripen on the windowsill. I tend to buy them at market a bit green as well as I prefer them to be ripened naturally.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments. Yes, this one should stay in the family--I haven't posted it on Facebook as I am thinking I will pass it along to my sister for a surprise (she had a quilt of Sue as a child and loves her too). I do need to get the quilting frame set up and get to work now! I am waiting for another good sale on the cotton batting for that one, and then I will hand quilt it. I think I'm more tickled that the sashing came out straight than with anything else. LOL That has always been one of my bigger challenges.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


That's a beautiful quilt sorlenna, and I'm glad you heard from your daughter and family


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got off the phone with DD#2--they are all well and had little damage to their area (downtown is flooding, and their store probably flooded, but bridges are closed so nobody can check on it yet). Of course, that can all be fixed. So I am very grateful (and a whole lot calmer!). When we wrapped up the call, she said she could see the sun! Yeah!


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to get a new roll of masking tape, the one I have is coming away in shreds.


Make sure to get the kind used by painters that is low tack, so it won't remove the paint when you take it off.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Tami, wanted to let you know that your refrigerator pickle recipe was excellent. Also, I just canned 8 quarts of grape juice, but I do it different. Pick, cook, hang and drip through cheese cloth then can the juice using the open kettle method as that is the way my grandmother and mother did it and how they taught me. I know they don't recommend the open kettle, but never had a problem.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Raining and not too windy at this point. Mid to late afternoon suppose to be when we get the worst of this mess. TTYL


So glad the storm has weakened but know it can still cause lots of damage. Stay safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm just checking in after one of my usual long absences. I had been concerned about how everyone had been coping with the various extreme weather events, but am relieved so far to see that no one seems to have been in direct line of the really awful stuff - I am hoping that that is the case, and that I have not missed anything. My best wishes anyway to anyone who has been suffering from the effects of the hurricanes. I went to the hairdressers today - she doesn't normally work on a Sunday, but she is about to go on a belated honeymoon, and as she is a one-woman-band, needed to get as many clients in before she goes as she possibly could. When I got there, she was quite subdued, as their honeymoon destination is the Dominican Republic and she had been unable to get any information about whether they would be able to go, and what their options might be if the trip was cancelled. I googled the area when I got back home, and it seems not to have been as badly hit as many areas, but I really don't know if tourism is up and running there.
> 
> We have had quite a busy time since I last posted. We went off for our family holiday in Normandy (Northern France) in mid-August, 16 of us, plus one dog. That went well, with lots of places to visit and good weather. Then, it was one of the son-in-law's 50th birthday, so, we had the two youngest grandsons to stay while parents had a trip to Berlin. That was closely followed by our wedding anniversary, when we treated ourselves to a meal out.
> 
> ...


My condolences.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wind here is incredible. Pretty hard & steady with periodic bursts that blows the rain completely sideways; really weird looking. Have periodically lost power but comes back on fairly quickly. 

Sorlenna love the Sunbonnet Sue quilt top; enjoy quilting it. Also so glad your family in Jacksonville are safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not ripe, I pick them green & they will ripen in the house. We only get a few ripe ones here, most are picked green, our season isn't long enough for all to ripen on the vine.


And here I was so envious of you. I'll be picking mine green too, I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye and Pammie--See what happens when you follow crazy, married old men through Defiance, OH? :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You miss out on the yarn shops.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, great guitars!
> 
> The schedule is more open for next year's date. Send me your preferred dates if you have other events going on that I can work around.


Lael and Janet have been asking if you had dates set for next year yet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I may bring my guitar with me next year, I'll be sure to bring music though if I do. lol
> David and I are going to Yellowstone first week in July I think, so those are the only weekends that are out for us as far as I know, well so far anyway. lol


DH just bought a Martin Drednaught Jr! (But don't expect him to play for/with you!)!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Remembrances of 9/11 attacks this day. We were in SD with my sister watching TV as this horror unfolded. Now watching how IRMA is attacking our coast and hoping Georgia and Alabama friends are going to be safe. Hoping that the weather in AU and NZ will warm up a bit. We are to get our cold on Friday as a cold front moves in from AK. I shall go and harvest any red tomatoes when it warms up a bit. Hoping all have a good day.


I have been remembering 9/11 all day. I am wearing my remembrance t-shirt and my flag earrings and bracelet. We were getting ready to go out for breakfast when a friend called and said to turn the tv on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So much going on with so many of you having friends and family in Florida. So thankful that you have all gotten good news from them even though there is flooding, it seems all are safe. Wonderful! Now for the same to happen as the storm keeps moving on for the rest of our friends and family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got off the phone with DD#2--they are all well and had little damage to their area (downtown is flooding, and their store probably flooded, but bridges are closed so nobody can check on it yet). Of course, that can all be fixed. So I am very grateful (and a whole lot calmer!). When we wrapped up the call, she said she could see the sun! Yeah!


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


Beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lael and Janet have been asking if you had dates set for next year yet!


I'm looking for input on dates that won't work--no big softball tournaments at the hotel next year so there are more dates available.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have been remembering 9/11 all day. I am wearing my remembrance t-shirt and my flag earrings and bracelet. We were getting ready to go out for breakfast when a friend called and said to turn the tv on.


I remember watching tv in Germany when this all was happening and our DS was working down near the World Trade Center. It was horrible being so far away and not knowing how he was. Thankfully he was alright. Such a tragic day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Tami, wanted to let you know that your refrigerator pickle recipe was excellent. Also, I just canned 8 quarts of grape juice, but I do it different. Pick, cook, hang and drip through cheese cloth then can the juice using the open kettle method as that is the way my grandmother and mother did it and how they taught me. I know they don't recommend the open kettle, but never had a problem.


Glad you liked them! If my grandmother did grape juice, she probably did it your way but I learned from a friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was complaining that the news coverage says nothing about the mess left behind & only what's coming. Those poor people in Texas have been forgotten as have the ones in the Earthquake zone.
> We've been hearing about Canadians stranded n the Caribbean wanting the military to go pick them up


I agree with your DH. I would like to know what is left behind also and we sure don't want to forget Texas. I am seeing on our local stations about continuing efforts to raise money and send trucks with food, clothes, etc., to Texas, so our local news is still covering Texas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wind here is incredible. Pretty hard & steady with periodic bursts that blows the rain completely sideways; really weird looking. Have periodically lost power but comes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Sorlenna love the Sunbonnet Sue quilt top; enjoy quilting it. Also so glad your family in Jacksonville are safe.


Stay safe. Hope you can keep power. My cousin and family in Florida are ok but lost power last report. Still have some friends I haven't heard about.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm looking for input on dates that won't work--no big softball tournaments at the hotel next year so there are more dates available.


As far as I know there isn't anything special going on that I need to work around right now. Janet is usually back in Ohio for Memorial Day weekend I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Keeping Gwen and Marianne in my thoughts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember watching tv in Germany when this all was happening and our DS was working down near the World Trade Center. It was horrible being so far away and not knowing how he was. Thankfully he was alright. Such a tragic day.


I'm remembering it too. My dear KP friend Msvette, Joan's husband was working in a bank near the twin towers. He had to walk home to Brooklyn that day, and in doing so ingested some of the deadly toxins in the air. It contributed to him getting cancer. Then along came hurricane Sandy, which wrecked their basement and they lost their classic Corvettes. He passed away 6 months later. She moved to Tampa Florida 2 years ago, and she too passed from cancer last December.
I worry for her close friends who lived in her street. Yes a very sad day for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm remembering it too. My dear KP friend Msvette, Joan's husband was working in a bank near the twin towers. He had to walk home to Brooklyn that day, and in doing so ingested some of the deadly toxins in the air. It contributed to him getting cancer. Then along came hurricane Sandy, which wrecked their basement and they lost their classic Corvettes. He passed away 6 months later. She moved to Tampa Florida 2 years ago, and she too passed from cancer last December.
> I worry for her close friends who lived in her street. Yes a very sad day for sure.


I've been thinking of them also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I agree with your DH. I would like to know what is left behind also and we sure don't want to forget Texas. I am seeing on our local stations about continuing efforts to raise money and send trucks with food, clothes, etc., to Texas, so our local news is still covering Texas.


I just saw on our news that approx. 50 hydro trucks are congregating in Niagara On The Lake to head south to help with getting the power back up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wind here is incredible. Pretty hard & steady with periodic bursts that blows the rain completely sideways; really weird looking. Have periodically lost power but comes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Sorlenna love the Sunbonnet Sue quilt top; enjoy quilting it. Also so glad your family in Jacksonville are safe.


You are experiencing what I do with the systems that hit Qld. It passes soon enough


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wind here is incredible. Pretty hard & steady with periodic bursts that blows the rain completely sideways; really weird looking. Have periodically lost power but comes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Sorlenna love the Sunbonnet Sue quilt top; enjoy quilting it. Also so glad your family in Jacksonville are safe.


Gwen, I saw on our news that the storms were now hitting Georgia, and I immediately thought of you. I hope things will improve rapidly. It is frightening to be caught in those sort of conditions.

Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've been thinking of them also.


Yes the memories, have the grief of loss bubbling to the surface again today. Feeling pretty tearful at present.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


That's great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in! I've always wanted to take one of the craft cruises so I could see some new sites and have lots of time to play while someone else took care of every little thing.
> (DH has always always said he would be a fun guy to be around if he had unlimited funds!)


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had wanted to go but no room in the car. I was just thinking about that the other day and planning to make sure to see it next time. I didn't know that was the name. Definitely a winner.


We just need a bigger vehicle next time, or more. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 4:44 AM and Clementine kitty has come to lay on chest once again and purr loudly so that is my notice to get to bed. Hope to wake up to find all is well with our family in Tampa area and we can all get off to a good start to the week.
> 
> (DD Dre'a posted pictures from a wonderful street fair in Mainz, Germany today. The weather was wonderful. Livey spent the day at a lake in TX. My big travel adventure will be to go to pick up papers at hospital with a possible side trip to Michael's. BORING! I don't know why they get to have all the fun.)


Dre'a needs to bring mom yarn from every country she spends more than 8 hours in, I think, that or fabric.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just saw on our news that approx. 50 hydro trucks are congregating in Niagara On The Lake to head south to help with getting the power back up.


Wonderful news! I know it will be appreciated. Cousin posted an hour ago that power is back on for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes the memories, have the grief of loss bubbling to the surface again today. Feeling pretty tearful at present.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dre'a needs to bring mom yarn from every country she spends more than 8 hours in, I think, that or fabric.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


Thank you. These feelings will pass I know. Will focus on something else to take my mind off it. My mermaid cross stitch is needing some attention
so will get busy with that. Hugs to you too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Make sure to get the kind used by painters that is low tack, so it won't remove the paint when you take it off.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. Raining and not too windy at this point. Mid to late afternoon suppose to be when we get the worst of this mess. TTYL


Batten down your hatches Gwen and stay safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you. These feelings will pass I know. Will focus on something else to take my mind off it. My mermaid cross stitch is needing some attention
> so will get busy with that. Hugs to you too.


Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Germany ought to be in the midst of Oktoberfest so great fun.
> 
> Except for having no power, everyone I know has checked in from Tampa, Jacksonville and the Villages in FL and they're all fine. Thank the Lord.


Very good that they are all fine and have checked in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today is supposed to be our last warm day for a week with several nights of frost later in the week. It's only supposed to be highs of 8 & 9C/ 46-48F with 3 days of showers, that will put a hold on combining for a while.
> I picked about 6 gallons of tomatoes yesterday & need to pick a few more. I'll also pick the last of the cucumbers & do SOMETHING with them once the dew is off. I only planted 2 pumpkins seeds last spring & had only one plant appear but I picked 12 pumpkins yesterday????Good thing both didn't germinate???????? I don't know what I will do with all of these


Wow, I've had that happen with squashes a few years back, now I only plant one lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got off the phone with DD#2--they are all well and had little damage to their area (downtown is flooding, and their store probably flooded, but bridges are closed so nobody can check on it yet). Of course, that can all be fixed. So I am very grateful (and a whole lot calmer!). When we wrapped up the call, she said she could see the sun! Yeah!


Great that they are all okay, hopefully there won't be too bad of an aftermath for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes the memories, have the grief of loss bubbling to the surface again today. Feeling pretty tearful at present.


Hugs. There have been way too many losses for you to bear these past few years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I ever win that much, we'll all go, just charter a plane or hire a car, or whatever is needed at the time and just go. Wouldn't that be a lark?


Wouldn't it just- what a great way to all get together


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye and Pammie--See what happens when you follow crazy, married old men through Defiance, OH? :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You miss out on the yarn shops.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Simply Socks Yarn sounds such a better option! If I ever get to the UK that is one place I want to visit.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad that so far all in the hurricane area here are safe. Tami-ohio, I like the cross stitch picture very much. Glad you have it and it is ready to hang in a place of honor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And Marla keeps talking about going to the pawn shops again next year, she had such a great time. lolol


So what is so exciting about Pawn shops?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments. Yes, this one should stay in the family--I haven't posted it on Facebook as I am thinking I will pass it along to my sister for a surprise (she had a quilt of Sue as a child and loves her too). I do need to get the quilting frame set up and get to work now! I am waiting for another good sale on the cotton batting for that one, and then I will hand quilt it. I think I'm more tickled that the sashing came out straight than with anything else. LOL That has always been one of my bigger challenges.


I just bought some on Amazon that was pretty inexpensive compared to most here.

https://www.amazon.com/Pellon-CP6020R-Cotton-Polyester-Batting/dp/B01MZ6ELNL/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1505172896&sr=8-6&keywords=pellon+quilt+batting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Tami, wanted to let you know that your refrigerator pickle recipe was excellent. Also, I just canned 8 quarts of grape juice, but I do it different. Pick, cook, hang and drip through cheese cloth then can the juice using the open kettle method as that is the way my grandmother and mother did it and how they taught me. I know they don't recommend the open kettle, but never had a problem.


I have done a lot of open kettle canning over the years, we should all have died years ago of food poisoning acording to the " experts"


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


That's fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wind here is incredible. Pretty hard & steady with periodic bursts that blows the rain completely sideways; really weird looking. Have periodically lost power but comes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Sorlenna love the Sunbonnet Sue quilt top; enjoy quilting it. Also so glad your family in Jacksonville are safe.


Stay safe!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs. There have been way too many losses for you to bear these past few years.


Yes that's true. Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, great guitars!
> 
> The schedule is more open for next year's date. Send me your preferred dates if you have other events going on that I can work around.


Are we still talking about June?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad that so far all in the hurricane area here are safe. Tami-ohio, I like the cross stitch picture very much. Glad you have it and it is ready to hang in a place of honor.


Thank you. Lael does beautiful cross stitch. (As does our Fan). When she found out I had it and didn't finish it, she told me to give it to her and she would finish it for me. She likes to work on it at night in front of the tv. I am trying to decide where I'm going to hang it. Most likely over the fire place.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We just need a bigger vehicle next time, or more. :sm02:


Or more drivers with road maps/GPS to haul the entire bunch who've come all the way to Defiance to do a swap meet/pawnshop ''hop''. LOLOL :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's fantastic, thanks for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


Beautiful


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Or more drivers with road maps/GPS to haul the entire bunch who've come all the way to Defiance to do a swap meet/pawnshop ''hop''. LOLOL :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what is so exciting about Pawn shops?


You never know what you'll find in them or at swap meets when to older US Marine friends get to searching through shops which have become these two husbands of ours--Grandma Paula and Ohio Joy. Sometimes they just get to having a 'way to good of a time just being together after a year's separation.

Ohio Joy

Margaret, they just like to rummage for ''stuff'' to add to their hobbies.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Your quilt is gorgeous, Sorlenna!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


I love it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You never know what you'll find in them or at swap meets when to Older US Marine friends get to searching through shops which have become these two husbands of ours--Grandma Paula and Ohio Joy. Sometimes they just get to having a 'way to good of a time just being together after a year's separation.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Margaret, they just like to rummage for ''stuff'' to add to their hobbies.


There is a lot of interesting things there. It was fun, and the two Marines were quite happy showing us around.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's righ! Also, a fun time + a t-shirt!


I'll be wearing my t-shirt to the KAP!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> There is a lot of interesting things there. It was fun, and the two Marines were quite happy showing us around.


Darlin' Pammie, they had a new audience to hear their stories and to laugh at their, sometimes, oft-repeated jokes and punch lines. Sometimes their wives just say, ''un huh'' and go on with their conversations. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> So what is so exciting about Pawn shops?


Same as op shops, you never know what treasure is hidden in one


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love it!


Thank you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Same as op shops, you never know what treasure is hidden in one


I love op shops. My mum used to be a supervisor in her local one. She used to enlist my help sometimes when she had costume jewellery to sort out.
I have a gorgeous bling ring I got from one of the boxes of 
donated goods. I loved doing that and there were some fabulous treasures to be had sometimes. 
She put the prices on them and it was lots of fun. Will find my ring and post a photo.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spoke with admin at Sandpiper Village today and she said Carol was having a good day and she would tell,her I called and love her. June, my niece couldn't get thru and I couldn't on Carol's cell. So then told niece. They had not flooded and had power. There are flash flood warming still 2:30 a.m.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wind here is incredible. Pretty hard & steady with periodic bursts that blows the rain completely sideways; really weird looking. Have periodically lost power but comes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Sorlenna love the Sunbonnet Sue quilt top; enjoy quilting it. Also so glad your family in Jacksonville are safe.


Hope you don't lose power for any long periods of time. Stay dry.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dre'a needs to bring mom yarn from every country she spends more than 8 hours in, I think, that or fabric.


????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH just bought a Martin Drednaught Jr! (But don't expect him to play for/with you!)!!


Awesome!!!!

The party pooper, that would be fun, he's probably much better than I.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


Oh it's lovely, nice job the two of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Spoke with admin at Sandpiper Village today and she said Carol was having a good day and she would tell,her I called and love her. June, my niece couldn't get thru and I couldn't on Carol's cell. So then told niece. They had not flooded and had power. There are flash flood warming still 2:30 a.m.


That's good news. I know you were worried.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


Very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what is so exciting about Pawn shops?


You never know what kind of a bargain you'll find, we got a guitar last year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Or more drivers with road maps/GPS to haul the entire bunch who've come all the way to Defiance to do a swap meet/pawnshop ''hop''. LOLOL :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm23: 
That's an idea! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> The party pooper, that would be fun, he's probably much better than I.


He doesn't play often, though the Backpacker is always in the RV. I think this one will be small enough to fit in about the same spot, though I may need to get rid of some clothes! I love listening to him play, but have to pretend to read or he will quit if he thinks I'm listening. Love to hear him sing, too. Beautiful baritone.

The signatures on the Backpacker are probably worth more than it is. Dr. Ralph Stanley, Paul Williams and I can't remember who else has signed it. Ralph Stanley's signature is probably the most valuable, at least to us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Are we still talking about June?


If that works for everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh it's lovely, nice job the two of you.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If that works for everyone.


As of now it works for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Lael does beautiful cross stitch. (As does our Fan). When she found out I had it and didn't finish it, she told me to give it to her and she would finish it for me. She likes to work on it at night in front of the tv. I am trying to decide where I'm going to hang it. Most likely over the fire place.


It's beautiful. So wonderful to have friends like her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


Nice bling ring.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been getting ready for the antique engine show that is this weekend. I am leaving on Wednesday to get our spot, but the show starts Friday. I have been baking 4 pounds of bacon. Last of it is in the oven. So much less mess, and is easier on my feet and legs. Last 10 slices are in. I use a jelly roll pan ( cookie sheet with sides) at 425 degrees for about 15 minutes. I do it all ahead so we can just reheat it when we want it. I will have to ration it or 3 teenagers will eat it all the first morning! 

I have spent the afternoon cleaning out and reorganizing the pantry cupboards in the RV. What a chore! Everything falls off the shelves when we go down the road and makes a big mess. I went and got dishpans and took everything out and redid it all. Hopefully it will stay put now. I need to make 1 last grocery run tomorrow and get water, then I think we are good to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's beautiful. So wonderful to have friends like her.


It sure is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, DH just came out in the kitchen before going to bed and thought it smelled really good out here. Did that mean he was going to have a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast? Of course all the skillets are in the dishwasher. I told him to put bread in the toaster and I put an egg in the microwave egg cooker and nuked him an egg. So I am waiting for that and the rest of the bacon to cool so I can go to bed. He's not spoiled is he? ????

I'm beat and my legs are aching so I am ready to follow him!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Spoke with admin at Sandpiper Village today and she said Carol was having a good day and she would tell,her I called and love her. June, my niece couldn't get thru and I couldn't on Carol's cell. So then told niece. They had not flooded and had power. There are flash flood warming still 2:30 a.m.


That's great, so glad that all is well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping Gwen and Marianne in my thoughts.


Me too. That sideways rain is certainly special and gets inside roof shingles, so causes leaks when normal rain storms are ok. Hope you keep your power Gwen and thoughts of Marianne too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


Very pretty, what a treasure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He doesn't play often, though the Backpacker is always in the RV. I think this one will be small enough to fit in about the same spot, though I may need to get rid of some clothes! I love listening to him play, but have to pretend to read or he will quit if he thinks I'm listening. Love to hear him sing, too. Beautiful baritone.
> 
> The signatures on the Backpacker are probably worth more than it is. Dr. Ralph Stanley, Paul Williams and I can't remember who else has signed it. Ralph Stanley's signature is probably the most valuable, at least to us.


It's funny how they have such great voices and talented but they stop when they think they have an audience. David has a good voice but tends to not let go and sing very often, when he does though, I fall in love with him all over again. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have been getting ready for the antique engine show that is this weekend. I am leaving on Wednesday to get our spot, but the show starts Friday. I have been baking 4 pounds of bacon. Last of it is in the oven. So much less mess, and is easier on my feet and legs. Last 10 slices are in. I use a jelly roll pan ( cookie sheet with sides) at 425 degrees for about 15 minutes. I do it all ahead so we can just reheat it when we want it. I will have to ration it or 3 teenagers will eat it all the first morning!
> 
> I have spent the afternoon cleaning out and reorganizing the pantry cupboards in the RV. What a chore! Everything falls off the shelves when we go down the road and makes a big mess. I went and got dishpans and took everything out and redid it all. Hopefully it will stay put now. I need to make 1 last grocery run tomorrow and get water, then I think we are good to go.


lol! They do love bacon, David loves his too. Does it make a mess in the oven that you have to degrease later? 
You've definitely been busy, hope that the weather is wonderful for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, DH just came out in the kitchen before going to bed and thought it smelled really good out here. Did that mean he was going to have a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast? Of course all the skillets are in the dishwasher. I told him to put bread in the toaster and I put an egg in the microwave egg cooker and nuked him an egg. So I am waiting for that and the rest of the bacon to cool so I can go to bed. He's not spoiled is he? ????
> 
> I'm beat and my legs are aching so I am ready to follow him!


LOL!! Awe, they do deserve it though most of the time. :sm04:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, such a beautiful quilt!!

Fan, great find.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I'm remembering it too. My dear KP friend Msvette, Joan's husband was working in a bank near the twin towers. He had to walk home to Brooklyn that day, and in doing so ingested some of the deadly toxins in the air. It contributed to him getting cancer. Then along came hurricane Sandy, which wrecked their basement and they lost their classic Corvettes. He passed away 6 months later. She moved to Tampa Florida 2 years ago, and she too passed from cancer last December.
> I worry for her close friends who lived in her street. Yes a very sad day for sure.


How tragic. We lost a lot more people than just those in the towers for sure. A lot of loss in a short period of time. Sorry you lost such a special KP friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just saw on our news that approx. 50 hydro trucks are congregating in Niagara On The Lake to head south to help with getting the power back up.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I guess NY is sending National Guard to help in various ways. Now with this new hurricane it will certainly be important to keep on helping Houston because as we know, parts of New Orleans have still not recovered from that last hurricane and flooding.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> You are experiencing what I do with the systems that hit Qld. It passes soon enough


I remember that Australia has experienced some terrible storms.

Glad to hear you are ok! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful news! I know it will be appreciated. Cousin posted an hour ago that power is back on for them.


You must be so relieved.

Well, there's no way I'm going to get caught up so hugs to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's funny how they have such great voices and talented but they stop when they think they have an audience. David has a good voice but tends to not let go and sing very often, when he does though, I fall in love with him all over again. lol


We met in high school in choir. He used to sing in the church choir too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol! They do love bacon, David loves his too. Does it make a mess in the oven that you have to degrease later?
> You've definitely been busy, hope that the weather is wonderful for you.


I have had this stove for at least 6 years and have never cleaned the oven. It's needed it a few times when things have run over but not from bacon. It could use it after all this time but I need to find the manual to do it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty, what a treasure.


Thanks, as the saying goes one persons trash, is another persons treasure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Awe, they do deserve it though most of the time. :sm04:


Yes. He spoils me rotten!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You must be so relieved.
> 
> Well, there's no way I'm going to get caught up so hugs to all.


I am.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Curry is pretty much the British national dish these days, so celebrating Thanksgiving in Ireland with curry and French champagne sounds like a way to cover a lot of different cultures in one meal! I'm not sure that I would recommend curry as the ideal accompaniment to champagne, but we will let that pass!


Especially good champagne, but it was about the only thing open in Sandymount by the time we got back from Haught. I paired mine with some lovely chocolate truffles and and let the others eat the fries. (We had a fabulous late lunch earlier.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was complaining that the news coverage says nothing about the mess left behind & only what's coming. Those poor people in Texas have been forgotten as have the ones in the Earthquake zone.
> We've been hearing about Canadians stranded n the Caribbean wanting the military to go pick them up


American military went in to pick up some stranded today. Texas has had its 15 minutes of fame but soon all will be in the same boat, trying to recover. Some of the ex-presidents did a nice spot on TV asking for help. After all, 2 of them live in Texas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fancy ring, Fan.
Joy, I'm glad you had news from your family on the east coast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You never know what you'll find in them or at swap meets when to older US Marine friends get to searching through shops which have become these two husbands of ours--Grandma Paula and Ohio Joy. Sometimes they just get to having a 'way to good of a time just being together after a year's separation.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Margaret, they just like to rummage for ''stuff'' to add to their hobbies.


Isn't it amazing they've become good friends through you chatting on a knitting site????Who'd a thunk it????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. He spoils me rotten!


And that's the way it's supposed to be. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We met in high school in choir. He used to sing in the church choir too.


And now, he's shy? lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


So glad your DD is safe and minimal damage.

The quilt looks great. I'm sure your sister will love it. It's kind of like playing with paper dolls, picking out all the outfits.

Stress is a great motivator. I was checking a knitting site last night and 4 of the ladies were posting their current projects from their homes or shelters in FL, waiting for Irma. Knitters are always prepared!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, your teamwork with Lael is terrific!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have been remembering 9/11 all day. I am wearing my remembrance t-shirt and my flag earrings and bracelet. We were getting ready to go out for breakfast when a friend called and said to turn the tv on.


Me too. The phone rang that morning and it was my daughter, the flight attendant, tellling us to turn on the TV. She had just transferred from LA back to Dallas when they moved back. (She was just off the LA flight list that month or she might have been on the one that went into the Pentagon.) Another of her neighbor's was also a flight attendant. That friend gave up flying. We had to go pick up the grands, 5 and 1, at the time. Dre'a thought about quitting, did some counseling, made some changes to her bids that she thought would be safer (NOT) and got back in the sky. I will NEVER, EVER forget. DH and I were supposed to go to Chicago that week-end but the skies were closed. We wanted to get on a plane and go ANYWHERE to show that Americans would not give in to terrorism. The whole world changed that day for this country, never to be the same.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm remembering it too. My dear KP friend Msvette, Joan's husband was working in a bank near the twin towers. He had to walk home to Brooklyn that day, and in doing so ingested some of the deadly toxins in the air. It contributed to him getting cancer. Then along came hurricane Sandy, which wrecked their basement and they lost their classic Corvettes. He passed away 6 months later. She moved to Tampa Florida 2 years ago, and she too passed from cancer last December.
> I worry for her close friends who lived in her street. Yes a very sad day for sure.


I remember Joan well, as we chatted occasionally, but I did not realize that about her husband. I do remember the cars and their beachfront property though.

There are several memorials here in Texas. There is bronze that shows the first responders and flight crew as well as the victims. There is a twin tower granite with plaques for every fireman lost in one of our fire stations and a flag is planted at SMU today for every life lost, over 2000. I have forgotten the exact number, but never that day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I'm still worried about June's home flooding. They are downtown Charleston, south of Broad.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dre'a needs to bring mom yarn from every country she spends more than 8 hours in, I think, that or fabric.


If she only sewed or knit!!!! When my friend was flying internationally, she used to bring me yarn, even though she had no clue, not being a crafter., and i have a beautiful piece of silk from Japan that I have never had the nerve to cut.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the additional comments on the quilt. I'm debating whether to get a big hoop for working on the quilting. I love my frame but can't sit in the living room with it. I'll look at some and see. It will have to be cooler though as having it on my lap will be warm! 

I made another starter for focaccia tonight so will bake that tomorrow. I have been cutting Dresden blades from the scraps and that is interesting, as there are a few ways to do them. I have an idea...uh oh, I can hear you say! LOL 

Bub has one more physical therapy appointment tomorrow and they will evaluate. So not sure if he will have more or not. 

Keeping all those still getting the remnants of the storm and all those trying to recover in my thoughts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


I have that one! She did a lovely job. I have quite a few Christmas ones that come out every year and a stack that need lacing and framing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so sad for your friend MsVette.

Jynx, wow, glad your DD was safe. We certainly lost our innocence that day.

I had been on retreat that week with Thich Nhat Hahn, got home Sunday. Woke up Monday as I walked past living room to kitchen saw Al was watching a horror film. I told him to please turn it off, I didn't want that kind of energy in our home. He told me it was real and what happened. Stunned, I sat down and saw the 2nd plane hit the towers.

Interestingly, Thay's nuns and monks heard about it on bus on way to San Francisco. They all wanted to fly to NY. Thay said they needed to get their energy centered and they spent the next day at beach before flying to NY.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just bought some on Amazon that was pretty inexpensive compared to most here.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pellon-CP6020R-Cotton-Polyester-Batting/dp/B01MZ6ELNL/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1505172896&sr=8-6&keywords=pellon+quilt+batting


Nice. I never think to check Amazon. I wonder if the shippng is free with Amazon Prime. I could have DD order.

BTW.... The Vicks cubes that I saved are not the ones made with baking soda and cornstarch, like so many. It was simply 1 liter of boiling water with 2 Tablespoons of Vicks Vaporub stirred in until melted and poured into a plastic ice cube tray. Put one on floor of shower to steam away congestion.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I remember Joan well, as we chatted occasionally, but I did not realize that about her husband. I do remember the cars and their beachfront property though.
> 
> There are several memorials here in Texas. There is bronze that shows the first responders and flight crew as well as the victims. There is a twin tower granite with plaques for every fireman lost in one of our fire stations and a flag is planted at SMU today for every life lost, over 2000. I have forgotten the exact number, but never that day.


She was a wonderful on line, friend, We had a bucket list plan to visit her, which would have been a very long trip but it sadly didn't happen. We emailed daily and had phone calls, and sent gifts back and forth over 5 wonderful years of contact.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Spoke with admin at Sandpiper Village today and she said Carol was having a good day and she would tell,her I called and love her. June, my niece couldn't get thru and I couldn't on Carol's cell. So then told niece. They had not flooded and had power. There are flash flood warming still 2:30 a.m.


That must have been a relief for both of you.

I suggested a phone tree for all of us keeping track of family in Tampa so as not to wear down their phone cell batteries, knowing they might lose power. They also had some sort of walkie talkie app set up so that the one in Tampa could send a message to all at once, I think. I can't keep up with all the technology but like to talk to a real person who has laid eyes on my loved ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


But it is gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice. I never think to check Amazon. I wonder if the shippng is free with Amazon Prime. I could have DD order.
> 
> BTW.... The Vicks cubes that I saved are not the ones made with baking soda and cornstarch, like so many. It was simply 1 liter of boiling water with 2 Tablespoons of Vicks Vaporub stirred in until melted and poured into a plastic ice cube tray. Put one on floor of shower to steam away congestion.


It's third party so shipping costs. So it comes out to about $4 a yard.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Your ring is a treasure, Fan.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He doesn't play often, though the Backpacker is always in the RV. I think this one will be small enough to fit in about the same spot, though I may need to get rid of some clothes! I love listening to him play, but have to pretend to read or he will quit if he thinks I'm listening. Love to hear him sing, too. Beautiful baritone.
> 
> The signatures on the Backpacker are probably worth more than it is. Dr. Ralph Stanley, Paul Williams and I can't remember who else has signed it. Ralph Stanley's signature is probably the most valuable, at least to us.


How wonderful to have those signatures. That is a true treasure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, DH just came out in the kitchen before going to bed and thought it smelled really good out here. Did that mean he was going to have a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast? Of course all the skillets are in the dishwasher. I told him to put bread in the toaster and I put an egg in the microwave egg cooker and nuked him an egg. So I am waiting for that and the rest of the bacon to cool so I can go to bed. He's not spoiled is he? ????
> 
> I'm beat and my legs are aching so I am ready to follow him!


We do bacon that way often. It is less messy I used to have a good microwave thing but it must have gone the way of all good things. So many of the microwave ones make just as big a mess as a pan.

Where is the show? I hope not a long drive if your legs are aching.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you all for the additional comments on the quilt. I'm debating whether to get a big hoop for working on the quilting. I love my frame but can't sit in the living room with it. I'll look at some and see. It will have to be cooler though as having it on my lap will be warm!
> 
> I made another starter for focaccia tonight so will bake that tomorrow. I have been cutting Dresden blades from the scraps and that is interesting, as there are a few ways to do them. I have an idea...uh oh, I can hear you say! LOL
> 
> ...


I have a big hoop and love it. I learned to quilt at the Senior Center and that is what everyone used so we could bring our projects with us. I can arrange the quilt to one side over one arm of the chair if it is too hot. I have another square large hoop on a stand that I bought when a Hancock's was going out of business but have yet to use it. It swivels and rotates and would be lovely, but I would have to sit up straight instead of lounging in the recliner but it is big. I'll give it a try when I get the next one for hand quilting sandwiched. (By which time it will be cool enough to be glad to have it on my lap.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> She was a wonderful on line, friend, We had a bucket list plan to visit her, which would have been a very long trip but it sadly didn't happen. We emailed daily and had phone calls, and sent gifts back and forth over 5 wonderful years of contact.


Yes, distance is a problem when it comes to visits. I have 3 special friends on-line in Australia. One did come over but only as far as California. I wish I had gone to meet her there.

The friends we make here probably know us better than some of our local friends because we talk about so many things. When I met some of the English gals last year, I felt like I had known them for years. They were so gracious and inviting.

Glad you had a chance to make such a good friend. Your hearts met, even if you couldn't meet in person.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's third party so shipping costs. So it comes out to about $4 a yard.


Thanks. Still might be better than my 60% off coupon when I need more. I'll have to do the math. They sometimes make a deal on the whole roll.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, distance is a problem when it comes to visits. I have 3 special friends on-line in Australia. One did come over but only as far as California. I wish I had gone to meet her there.
> 
> The friends we make here probably know us better than some of our local friends because we talk about so many things. When I met some of the English gals last year, I felt like I had known them for years. They were so gracious and inviting.
> 
> Glad you had a chance to make such a good friend. Your hearts met, even if you couldn't meet in person.


Thank you, yes we had a lot in common that's for sure. But I'm blessed, as there's all you folks on here, plus another online friend from KP Joan did meet in person and I am in daily contact with her. She's from Philadelphia and we've become good friends too. Then there's Julie, our Lurker2 who lives 3 streets away from me. Now that really was a treasure find!
As for the bling ring, it's a special occasion piece, and it has good sparkle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Double post. Must be channeling Gwen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well. 

Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all. 

Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes we had a lot in common that's for sure. But I'm blessed, as there's all you folks on here, plus another online friend from KP Joan did meet in person and I am in daily contact with her. She's from Philadelphia and we've become good friends too. Then there's Julie, our Lurker2 who lives 3 streets away from me. Now that really was a treasure find!
> As for the bling ring, it's a special occasion piece, and it has good sparkle.


It was quite something discovering that we were so close!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


It's beautiful Tami .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nice. I never think to check Amazon. I wonder if the shippng is free with Amazon Prime. I could have DD order.
> 
> BTW.... The Vicks cubes that I saved are not the ones made with baking soda and cornstarch, like so many. It was simply 1 liter of boiling water with 2 Tablespoons of Vicks Vaporub stirred in until melted and poured into a plastic ice cube tray. Put one on floor of shower to steam away congestion.


Thanks, I'll have to make some as that's pretty easy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Spoke with admin at Sandpiper Village today and she said Carol was having a good day and she would tell,her I called and love her. June, my niece couldn't get thru and I couldn't on Carol's cell. So then told niece. They had not flooded and had power. There are flash flood warming still 2:30 a.m.


Glad to hear your sister is ok Joy must be a relief for you and your niece


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's third party so shipping costs. So it comes out to about $4 a yard.


There were extra shipping charges to Canada but still only about $6.20/yd which us much less than I can get it here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all.
> 
> Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


You sure have a beautiful GD. What is she studying in college?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I need to get to bed. Had a busy day, I got 3 wagon loads of trash pulled from the garden, picked the last of the tomatoes & pulled the plants up. I had thought we wouldn't have enough but although most are small there are lots so I'll be busy canning them in a few weeks. I picked more cucumbers so made more of Fans pickles & still have a huge bag in the fridge, I may run them to town tomorrow for the food bank. I pulled up the pumpkin vines & found 2 more pumpkins- they are all in my porch, I refuse to haul all of them downstairs, have to find homes for all but 2 as that will be enough for us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too. The phone rang that morning and it was my daughter, the flight attendant, tellling us to turn on the TV. She had just transferred from LA back to Dallas when they moved back. (She was just off the LA flight list that month or she might have been on the one that went into the Pentagon.) Another of her neighbor's was also a flight attendant. That friend gave up flying. We had to go pick up the grands, 5 and 1, at the time. Dre'a thought about quitting, did some counseling, made some changes to her bids that she thought would be safer (NOT) and got back in the sky. I will NEVER, EVER forget. DH and I were supposed to go to Chicago that week-end but the skies were closed. We wanted to get on a plane and go ANYWHERE to show that Americans would not give in to terrorism. The whole world changed that day for this country, never to be the same.


I think that's one day everyone remembers. I was on my way to work & heard about the first plane, when I went to the ward for blood collections the nurses always had the TV on while feeding the babies & as I arrived the second plane hit. A classmate of my DH died on one of the planes. Must have been terrifying for your daughter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, distance is a problem when it comes to visits. I have 3 special friends on-line in Australia. One did come over but only as far as California. I wish I had gone to meet her there.
> 
> The friends we make here probably know us better than some of our local friends because we talk about so many things. When I met some of the English gals last year, I felt like I had known them for years. They were so gracious and inviting.
> 
> Glad you had a chance to make such a good friend. Your hearts met, even if you couldn't meet in person.


I know what you mean, it was lovely meeting Daralene when she came to Glasgow! :sm24: :sm24: And of course not forgetting Gwen's Hannah's visit with us, another great time. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


She did a wonderful job :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


Fabulous! A wonderful find.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all.
> 
> Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


She is beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all.
> 
> Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


Beautiful pictures of your beautiful granddaughter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful blue skies here this morning , been for a lovely long walk with Mish , did notice that there are definitely signs of autumn in the air , trees are starting to turn colour and it was crunchy underfoot were a lot of leaves have already come down with all the wind we had the other day and now I can hear more geese flying over head they sure are noisy telling us winter is on its way . I'm eating my breakfast and I'm hopefully going to have peace for a hour before anyone else wakes up ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful blue skies here this morning , been for a lovely long walk with Mish , did notice that there are definitely signs of autumn in the air , trees are starting to turn colour and it was crunchy underfoot were a lot of leaves have already come down with all the wind we had the other day and now I can hear more geese flying over head they sure are noisy telling us winter is on its way . I'm eating my breakfast and I'm hopefully going to have peace for a hour before anyone else wakes up ????


That sounds a good start to the day. The sun has just broken through the clouds :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good news from cardiologist, everything stable and discharged from Specialist Out Patient Dept. Under GP care for the next while.


Thats great news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Many people put them in at the beginning but I usually put them in an hour from the end. Hope that helps.


Thanks- thats what my instinct said to do!
Planning on cooking it this week. Indeed I might put it on now for tomorrow as will have Elizabeth tomorrow instead of today. And I avoid too much cooking when she is here. And Maryanne is coming for a few days as well. She has been struggling again and needs a few days with us.

Cooking it is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, if I have our opposite seasons figured correctly, you're nearing the end of your cold weather. At least I hope so.


You are correct and we have just a couple of lovely spring days. Is meant to be getting cold again- just in time for the Cawl from Norma's recipe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in! I've always wanted to take one of the craft cruises so I could see some new sites and have lots of time to play while someone else took care of every little thing.
> (DH has always always said he would be a fun guy to be around if he had unlimited funds!)


I think one of them sounds great as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mary Poppins!


Yep- right on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


Can't imagine why you might be feeling much better after hearing form DD :sm02: . What a relief for you.
And the quilt is lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


You've done a great job on it between the two of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Simply Socks Yarn sounds such a better option! If I ever get to the UK that is one place I want to visit.


NOT UK, US! I do know where it is really. Well what country


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You never know what you'll find in them or at swap meets when to older US Marine friends get to searching through shops which have become these two husbands of ours--Grandma Paula and Ohio Joy. Sometimes they just get to having a 'way to good of a time just being together after a year's separation.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Margaret, they just like to rummage for ''stuff'' to add to their hobbies.


Can see that it would be fun- but must say SSYC sounds a much better option!

How great that your DHs have become good friends as well all becuase of the TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Same as op shops, you never know what treasure is hidden in one


Thats what I had assumed- but yarn shops especially SSYC sound much better for a sock knitter! 
LAst time I was in an op-shop got a wooden train set for Elizabeth. Wonder why she calls trains toot-toots but when the train set came out it was choo-choo? What she called her one at home so wonder if Daddy says choo-choo?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> She was a wonderful on line, friend, We had a bucket list plan to visit her, which would have been a very long trip but it sadly didn't happen. We emailed daily and had phone calls, and sent gifts back and forth over 5 wonderful years of contact.


How did you come to 'meet' her- can't have been KP as you only been here since 2014.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful blue skies here this morning , been for a lovely long walk with Mish , did notice that there are definitely signs of autumn in the air , trees are starting to turn colour and it was crunchy underfoot were a lot of leaves have already come down with all the wind we had the other day and now I can hear more geese flying over head they sure are noisy telling us winter is on its way . I'm eating my breakfast and I'm hopefully going to have peace for a hour before anyone else wakes up ????


And I was admiring the blossoms here today


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today is supposed to be our last warm day for a week with several nights of frost later in the week. It's only supposed to be highs of 8 & 9C/ 46-48F with 3 days of showers, that will put a hold on combining for a while.
> I picked about 6 gallons of tomatoes yesterday & need to pick a few more. I'll also pick the last of the cucumbers & do SOMETHING with them once the dew is off. I only planted 2 pumpkins seeds last spring & had only one plant appear but I picked 12 pumpkins yesterday????Good thing both didn't germinate???????? I don't know what I will do with all of these


Gee wizz thats a big drop in temperatures to what you were having! Brrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got off the phone with DD#2--they are all well and had little damage to their area (downtown is flooding, and their store probably flooded, but bridges are closed so nobody can check on it yet). Of course, that can all be fixed. So I am very grateful (and a whole lot calmer!). When we wrapped up the call, she said she could see the sun! Yeah!


Good to hear that they are safe, hopefully not too much damage found when they are allowed to go back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly how I got so much done over the weekend--I have to distract myself. Speaking of that, here is a picture of part of the quilt; I can't stand far enough back in the bedroom to get a full picture, but it's on a queen sized bed (42 blocks). Thanks to Jynx again for the pattern and some of the fabric! I machine stitched the applique for the most part, which is why it went so fast.


Lovely! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wind here is incredible. Pretty hard & steady with periodic bursts that blows the rain completely sideways; really weird looking. Have periodically lost power but comes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Sorlenna love the Sunbonnet Sue quilt top; enjoy quilting it. Also so glad your family in Jacksonville are safe.


I will read on to hopefully see that you havent had any damage. :sm19:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thanks- thats what my instinct said to do!
> Planning on cooking it this week. Indeed I might put it on now for tomorrow as will have Elizabeth tomorrow instead of today. And I avoid too much cooking when she is here. And Maryanne is coming for a few days as well. She has been struggling again and needs a few days with us.
> 
> Cooking it is.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes the memories, have the grief of loss bubbling to the surface again today. Feeling pretty tearful at present.


I do think we could all do with a (((((((((group hug))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


Gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures of your beautiful granddaughter


Ditto..... she is gorgeous.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


Very pretty, just like the watch I bought when I started my job, gold plate and lots of pretty glass diamantes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You never know what kind of a bargain you'll find, we got a guitar last year.


Last week, I picked up 2 tea for one sets at 2 different op shops.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Especially good champagne, but it was about the only thing open in Sandymount by the time we got back from Haught. I paired mine with some lovely chocolate truffles and and let the others eat the fries. (We had a fabulous late lunch earlier.)


Glad you enjoyed it. Unfortunately I am one person who cannot touch champagne, for me it is a migraine trigger.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> American military went in to pick up some stranded today. Texas has had its 15 minutes of fame but soon all will be in the same boat, trying to recover. Some of the ex-presidents did a nice spot on TV asking for help. After all, 2 of them live in Texas.


British Virgin Islands got slammed by Irma. Only reason I know this is it was on the news as the owner of Virgin Airways, Richard Brandon, has major repair bill as Hus mansion was destroyed. Please pray for all people affected by Harvey and Irma, wherever they are.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad your DD is safe and minimal damage.
> 
> The quilt looks great. I'm sure your sister will love it. It's kind of like playing with paper dolls, picking out all the outfits.
> 
> Stress is a great motivator. I was checking a knitting site last night and 4 of the ladies were posting their current projects from their homes or shelters in FL, waiting for Irma. Knitters are always prepared!


Various international craft pages I am on have had people offering rooms and access to stashes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, so sad for your friend MsVette.
> 
> Jynx, wow, glad your DD was safe. We certainly lost our innocence that day.
> 
> ...


Not something anyone will forget. I had just arrived to begin day shift as a taxi driver when the manager yelled at me and another driver to get into the house, he had the TV on, only thing on all local channels. I started that shift almost an hour late as a result, and at one point had a passenger who was trying to get hold of a friend who worked in the towers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I do think we could all do with a (((((((((group hug))))))))))


Seconded :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks- thats what my instinct said to do!
> Planning on cooking it this week. Indeed I might put it on now for tomorrow as will have Elizabeth tomorrow instead of today. And I avoid too much cooking when she is here. And Maryanne is coming for a few days as well. She has been struggling again and needs a few days with us.
> 
> Cooking it is.


Sorry to hear Maryanne is struggling, wish I could send her a hug, but I seem to remember that is something she finds hard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do think we could all do with a (((((((((group hug))))))))))


I am in on a (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks. Still might be better than my 60% off coupon when I need more. I'll have to do the math. They sometimes make a deal on the whole roll.


I'll be doing the math myself...not sure I'll have room to store such a big roll, actually...but if it's a really good deal (thinking how long it would last), might just go for it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on a (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Me, too! How are you feeling, dear lady?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Maryanne is struggling. Hope she gets settled soon. Is she excited about being an auntie again soon?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Me, too! How are you feeling, dear lady?


I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go. 
Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear Maryanne is struggling. Hope she gets settled soon. Is she excited about being an auntie again soon?


Yes- and she is very excited to have almost finished knitting a baby blanket. She started it when Vicky was pregnant with Elizabeth! But is going to use the spare yarn to do a blanket for Baby (Elizabeth's doll) to match the babies blanket.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go.
> Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
> Thanks for asking!


Sorry for your wet weather. Glad you can knit for an hour. That is great progress. I am hoping that you will have complete resolution of your problems with time. Glad to hear that Gwenniepooh is also safe. A beautiful fall morning here and we are to get cooler weather and rain starting Thursday. Supposedly, the cool night time weather helps the tomatoes to ripen. Hoping this is so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to hear that it seems everyone with connections in Irma's path is assured that they are OK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


It's very pretty anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go.
> Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
> Thanks for asking!


An hour most days is an improvement- so maybe things will continue to improve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have been getting ready for the antique engine show that is this weekend. I am leaving on Wednesday to get our spot, but the show starts Friday. I have been baking 4 pounds of bacon. Last of it is in the oven. So much less mess, and is easier on my feet and legs. Last 10 slices are in. I use a jelly roll pan ( cookie sheet with sides) at 425 degrees for about 15 minutes. I do it all ahead so we can just reheat it when we want it. I will have to ration it or 3 teenagers will eat it all the first morning!
> 
> I have spent the afternoon cleaning out and reorganizing the pantry cupboards in the RV. What a chore! Everything falls off the shelves when we go down the road and makes a big mess. I went and got dishpans and took everything out and redid it all. Hopefully it will stay put now. I need to make 1 last grocery run tomorrow and get water, then I think we are good to go.


I remember our days of RV'ing. I had an open can of tomato juice in the fridge and by the time we stopped, there was juice everywhere. What a mess!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all.
> 
> Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


What a lovely girl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


I just skipped ahead to see if you had posted. Saw how bad things were and was worried about you. So glad that you are fine and only lost power for a short time. Some of our neighbours here still don't know what's happened with their property. I'm off to the dentist so back later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go.
> Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
> Thanks for asking!


I bet you are glad of the knitting but not the rain forecast :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorry for your wet weather. Glad you can knit for an hour. That is great progress. I am hoping that you will have complete resolution of your problems with time. Glad to hear that Gwenniepooh is also safe. A beautiful fall morning here and we are to get cooler weather and rain starting Thursday. Supposedly, the cool night time weather helps the tomatoes to ripen. Hoping this is so.


Thank you, Joyce! I have long been of the opinion that pain is there for a reason- helps one to listen to the body, so I use it to try to avoid overdoing things.
So glad you have rain in your forecast.
Autumn does have it's compensations- but I think your winters are quite harsh.
BTW, the Age Concern handyman has contacted me at last, he will come Monday to help with the jobs I've been unable to tackle. I will be asking him about draught exclusion as well as the shelves I would like him to help me with.
We get on well. He was buddies as a student with one of our most proactive Student Protesters- back in the days when we were first going non-Nuclear. Tim (the protester)(not Brett, the handyman) had once been very kind to me, so this has been a point where Brett and I connect. I hope we can get my water colour prints up. I just don't have the strength I once did for hammering etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> An hour most days is an improvement- so maybe things will continue to improve.


It certainly is! It has helped considerably to lift my mood. Hopefully improvement, yes, rather than more limitations!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful blue skies here this morning , been for a lovely long walk with Mish , did notice that there are definitely signs of autumn in the air , trees are starting to turn colour and it was crunchy underfoot were a lot of leaves have already come down with all the wind we had the other day and now I can hear more geese flying over head they sure are noisy telling us winter is on its way . I'm eating my breakfast and I'm hopefully going to have peace for a hour before anyone else wakes up ????


Yes, fall is definitely here. I've been woken the last several mornings by what sounds like a war, there's so many hunters in the area hunting ducks & geese.???? The days are sure getting shorter quickly too????
Hopefully you will get your peaceful time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I bet you are glad of the knitting but not the rain forecast :sm24: :sm25:


It has made a real difference- I like the immediacy with which one sees the achievement of goals- even if only the end of a row, rather than having to put it down half way.
Hope your journey to Conwy is not too uncomfortable. It will be great for you to see family!
Rain is our lot in Auckland, I am afraid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, fall is definitely here. I've been woken the last several mornings by what sounds like a war, there's so many hunters in the area hunting ducks & geese.???? The days are sure getting shorter quickly too????
> Hopefully you will get your peaceful time.


Soon it will be time to hunker down, to survive the cold. It has been a long winter here. My brother says the long range forecast is rain till December.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee wizz thats a big drop in temperatures to what you were having! Brrr


That's very typical here in spring & fall, if you don't like the weather, wait an hour????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks- thats what my instinct said to do!
> Planning on cooking it this week. Indeed I might put it on now for tomorrow as will have Elizabeth tomorrow instead of today. And I avoid too much cooking when she is here. And Maryanne is coming for a few days as well. She has been struggling again and needs a few days with us.
> 
> Cooking it is.


Hope Maryanne gets feeling better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


God to hear both you & Marianne are safe. I'm glad none of the limbs did any damage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Soon it will be time to hunker down, to survive the cold. It has been a long winter here. My brother says the long range forecast is rain till December.


Hopefully it warms up before December for you but Mother Nature seems to be out of sorts lately so who knows what the weather will be????
It's great you are able to knit more again, so frustrating to not be able to do things especially such an important part of your life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's really dark & dreary out this morning, I'm glad I got so much outdoor work done yesterday as it doesn't look like I will get alot done today.
I better get out & pick up the rest of the blankets I used to cover last week, I brought in some & have them washed up but thought I might use the others again but since I have the tomatoes pulled up & pumpkins & melons picked I won't need them. I found 3 cantaloupe & 2 other melons, all between tennis ball & softball size. I'm not sure if they are mature enough to ripen as it's not been s good year for them, I'll leave them in a bowl on my cupboard for a few days & see what happens, if they ripen or rot????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully it warms up before December for you but Mother Nature seems to be out of sorts lately so who knows what the weather will beð
> It's great you are able to knit more again, so frustrating to not be able to do things especially such an important part of your life.


11C at the moment- predicted high 17C, with a couple of days at 18C with luck. But the ground is so saturated it cannot be anything but humid. The Grass cutting crew had an awful time yesterday with the mowers bogging down.
It is very unpredictable in many places.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Margaret: Hope your DD gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too. The phone rang that morning and it was my daughter, the flight attendant, tellling us to turn on the TV. She had just transferred from LA back to Dallas when they moved back. (She was just off the LA flight list that month or she might have been on the one that went into the Pentagon.) Another of her neighbor's was also a flight attendant. That friend gave up flying. We had to go pick up the grands, 5 and 1, at the time. Dre'a thought about quitting, did some counseling, made some changes to her bids that she thought would be safer (NOT) and got back in the sky. I will NEVER, EVER forget. DH and I were supposed to go to Chicago that week-end but the skies were closed. We wanted to get on a plane and go ANYWHERE to show that Americans would not give in to terrorism. The whole world changed that day for this country, never to be the same.


I can understand how worried you must have been. The first time my DD flew to Houston, I was very worried. I couldn't walk her to the gate and there were military men all over Love Field. She was in 10th grade, and still my baby!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you. Rachel is beautiful.
Sonja, thank you. It was a relief to know Carol was fine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, sorry to hear Maryanne going through tough time.
Julie, glad you can knit more.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all.
> 
> Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


She's beautiful! And I can tell that she is loving the life! Next year she'll have to "adult!" My DD still says she doesn't understand why she wanted to be an adult as it is not near as much fun as college! I tell her that college life is the best time of your life, and even after 45 years, I would go back to college if I had the money!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce! I have long been of the opinion that pain is there for a reason- helps one to listen to the body, so I use it to try to avoid overdoing things.
> So glad you have rain in your forecast.
> Autumn does have it's compensations- but I think your winters are quite harsh.
> BTW, the Age Concern handyman has contacted me at last, he will come Monday to help with the jobs I've been unable to tackle. I will be asking him about draught exclusion as well as the shelves I would like him to help me with.
> We get on well. He was buddies as a student with one of our most proactive Student Protesters- back in the days when we were first going non-Nuclear. Tim (the protester)(not Brett, the handyman) had once been very kind to me, so this has been a point where Brett and I connect. I hope we can get my water colour prints up. I just don't have the strength I once did for hammering etc.


That is great :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> American military went in to pick up some stranded today. Texas has had its 15 minutes of fame but soon all will be in the same boat, trying to recover. Some of the ex-presidents did a nice spot on TV asking for help. After all, 2 of them live in Texas.


I am still hearing about Texas on the news not as much though. What I am not hearing about is the fires out west.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that Gwen and Marianne are safe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And that's the way it's supposed to be. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And now, he's shy? lol


I hear him sing to the radio. He's always been that way with the guitar. Doesn't think he's any good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, your teamwork with Lael is terrific!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too. The phone rang that morning and it was my daughter, the flight attendant, tellling us to turn on the TV. She had just transferred from LA back to Dallas when they moved back. (She was just off the LA flight list that month or she might have been on the one that went into the Pentagon.) Another of her neighbor's was also a flight attendant. That friend gave up flying. We had to go pick up the grands, 5 and 1, at the time. Dre'a thought about quitting, did some counseling, made some changes to her bids that she thought would be safer (NOT) and got back in the sky. I will NEVER, EVER forget. DH and I were supposed to go to Chicago that week-end but the skies were closed. We wanted to get on a plane and go ANYWHERE to show that Americans would not give in to terrorism. The whole world changed that day for this country, never to be the same.


I am so glad Your DD was safe. Dad had just had a heart attack in August and I think had just gone back to work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I'm still worried about June's home flooding. They are downtown Charleston, south of Broad.


Keeping up the prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, so sad for your friend MsVette.
> 
> Jynx, wow, glad your DD was safe. We certainly lost our innocence that day.
> 
> ...


One of our nephews works for Lockheed Martin I think, and had just landed in Newark New Jersey. He was accompanied by a couple of suits with a briefcase handcuffed to him. Boy did that create some excitement! Had an awful time getting a rental car to finish the trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How wonderful to have those signatures. That is a true treasure.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We do bacon that way often. It is less messy I used to have a good microwave thing but it must have gone the way of all good things. So many of the microwave ones make just as big a mess as a pan.
> 
> Where is the show? I hope not a long drive if your legs are aching.


Less than half an hour. Not bothering now but had a hard time going to sleep last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all.
> 
> Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


She's beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Tami .


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She did a wonderful job :sm24:


She sure did!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy. 
Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on a (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce! I have long been of the opinion that pain is there for a reason- helps one to listen to the body, so I use it to try to avoid overdoing things.
> So glad you have rain in your forecast.
> Autumn does have it's compensations- but I think your winters are quite harsh.
> BTW, the Age Concern handyman has contacted me at last, he will come Monday to help with the jobs I've been unable to tackle. I will be asking him about draught exclusion as well as the shelves I would like him to help me with.
> We get on well. He was buddies as a student with one of our most proactive Student Protesters- back in the days when we were first going non-Nuclear. Tim (the protester)(not Brett, the handyman) had once been very kind to me, so this has been a point where Brett and I connect. I hope we can get my water colour prints up. I just don't have the strength I once did for hammering etc.


I'm glad to hear that you are getting help at last.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so glad to hear you and Marianne are ok. Thank you for letting us know. I must contact my cousin in Atlanta to see if she had any damage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did he do then? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My so called brother did similar things when his wife finally got the courage to up and leave him , he kept telling his mother and my oldest sister who he had barely spoken to for years before that he had no money and could lose his house they fed him and paid mortgage while he continued with the upkeep of a membership for a expensive golf club , went there a lot and still went on his golf trips , when they said I should also help I told them exactly what I thought of that idea . Told brother to sell his many sets of expensive golf clubs , but no they both kept up wasting money on him till they died


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If she only sewed or knit!!!! When my friend was flying internationally, she used to bring me yarn, even though she had no clue, not being a crafter., and i have a beautiful piece of silk from Japan that I have never had the nerve to cut.


So true.

Frame it and just use it as a piece of wall art?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you all for the additional comments on the quilt. I'm debating whether to get a big hoop for working on the quilting. I love my frame but can't sit in the living room with it. I'll look at some and see. It will have to be cooler though as having it on my lap will be warm!
> 
> I made another starter for focaccia tonight so will bake that tomorrow. I have been cutting Dresden blades from the scraps and that is interesting, as there are a few ways to do them. I have an idea...uh oh, I can hear you say! LOL
> 
> ...


Hopefully he will get good news at the evaluation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver, what a scary experience knowing your DD could have beeen on that flight. So glad she changed shortly before.

Julie, so glad to see you can knit, although quite limited to what you are used to. How treasured those gloves and bookmarks will be. Glad you have a handyman coming and hope it will feel so good to get some long needed tasks done.

It is a gorgeous day here today. I spoke with my aunt who went to her grandson's wedding this last week. She said she couldn't get out of bed for 2 days after, and slept all day except for a few meals and all night. The third day she wasn't able to use her legs to walk. She keeps a good attitude for being 99 and laughed saying that after such a long drive and day at the wedding, when she went to leave she couldn't walk and had her DD and a friend on each side of her to assist her to the car. She laughed saying they probably all thought she drank too much. (She doesn't drink alcohol.) It was a 5 hr. trip all total and she didn't leave till 8:30pm. So a really long day and night. After 11pm when she got home. I can't even imagine how much it meant to her grandson but I told her I knew it would mean so very much that she was there. She even gave the main speech. She says she doesn't know what she said but everyone seemed happy with it. She's just too cute. I love her so. Oh my, I said 99...she is 98 and will be 99 in October. I always do that to myself too, saying I am 72, so what a lovely surprise when I turn 72 thinking it will be 73. Crazy I know. Must be my way of always being a year younger... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So true.
> 
> Frame it and just use it as a piece of wall art?


That's a wonderful idea, regarding Dreamweaver's silk from her DD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, sorry to hear Maryanne going through tough time.
> Julie, glad you can knit more.


Thanks Joy, it is a huge relief- a lot of the problem was, I am sure, that the Rehab chair although a good height, was just so uncomfortable. Now I can sit on a lower, but more comfortable chair I can sort out what pain is being caused by what part of my body.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce! I have long been of the opinion that pain is there for a reason- helps one to listen to the body, so I use it to try to avoid overdoing things.
> So glad you have rain in your forecast.
> Autumn does have it's compensations- but I think your winters are quite harsh.
> BTW, the Age Concern handyman has contacted me at last, he will come Monday to help with the jobs I've been unable to tackle. I will be asking him about draught exclusion as well as the shelves I would like him to help me with.
> We get on well. He was buddies as a student with one of our most proactive Student Protesters- back in the days when we were first going non-Nuclear. Tim (the protester)(not Brett, the handyman) had once been very kind to me, so this has been a point where Brett and I connect. I hope we can get my water colour prints up. I just don't have the strength I once did for hammering etc.


So glad that you will have the Age Concern handyman there at last. I hope he can get some draught exclusion immediately. That would help both summer and winter. Also hope he gets the shelves and the prints up. It is "high time" that you got some help. Loved the picture of your knitting. You are doing gloves..wonderful ones you knit. Your fingerless ones work so well on the stream. Make flyfishing in spring and late fall really fun again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great :sm24:


I am really looking forward to having my prints back on the wall- they are watercolours of the coast around Mallaig. (Scotland)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


I love Castles! And the two gentlemen look like they are having a wonderful discussion!

Bees are so important in the scale of anything natural- which reminds me of our dear departed Prof Valerie who was also a bee keeper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad to hear that you are getting help at last.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dreamweaver, what a scary experience knowing your DD could have beeen on that flight. So glad she changed shortly before.
> 
> Julie, so glad to see you can knit, although quite limited to what you are used to. How treasured those gloves and bookmarks will be. Glad you have a handyman coming and hope it will feel so good to get some long needed tasks done.
> 
> It is a gorgeous day here today. I spoke with my aunt who went to her grandson's wedding this last week. She said she couldn't get out of bed for 2 days after, and slept all day except for a few meals and all night. The third day she wasn't able to use her legs to walk. She keeps a good attitude for being 99 and laughed saying that after such a long drive and day at the wedding, when she went to leave she couldn't walk and had her DD and a friend on each side of her to assist her to the car. She laughed saying they probably all thought she drank too much. (She doesn't drink alcohol.) It was a 5 hr. trip all total and she didn't leave till 8:30pm. So a really long day and night. After 11pm when she got home. I can't even imagine how much it meant to her grandson but I told her I knew it would mean so very much that she was there. She even gave the main speech. She says she doesn't know what she said but everyone seemed happy with it. She's just too cute. I love her so. Oh my, I said 99...she is 98 and will be 99 in October. I always do that to myself too, saying I am 72, so what a lovely surprise when I turn 72 thinking it will be 73. Crazy I know. Must be my way of always being a year younger... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Thank you, Daralene.
What a wonderful lady your aunt is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad that you will have the Age Concern handyman there at last. I hope he can get some draught exclusion immediately. That would help both summer and winter. Also hope he gets the shelves and the prints up. It is "high time" that you got some help. Loved the picture of your knitting. You are doing gloves..wonderful ones you knit. Your fingerless ones work so well on the stream. Make flyfishing in spring and late fall really fun again.


Thank you, Joyce.
I am so glad the gloves are giving you pleasurable fishing time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure have a beautiful GD. What is she studying in college?


She is in International Relations, which I think it what Gwen's daughter is also studying. At one time, she wanted to be a spy for the CIA or FBI. Granted, she was much younger! I have a niece who was in the Peace Corp and then several non-profits that send her all over the world. She is quite keen on finding something for Rachel. I'm much keener on keeping her in safer countries! Her internship last year was at the State Capitol writing bills for one of the representatives. Now she is at law office but I have no idea what she is doing since she just started last week, probably grunt work, but it will look better on her resume' than a waitress job. Thanks. I think she is a pretty girl, inside and out, and always with that smile. She does love life.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go.
> Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
> Thanks for asking!


 :sm24: I hope you get some fine days before then so you can get out in the sunshine, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


I hope you and your DH have a wonderful day tomorrow. Bees are so important to our environment so I laud all beekeepers. That looks a beautiful castle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- and she is very excited to have almost finished knitting a baby blanket. She started it when Vicky was pregnant with Elizabeth! But is going to use the spare yarn to do a blanket for Baby (Elizabeth's doll) to match the babies blanket.


Oh, that will make a happy little girl and a cozy wee one, whoever that turns out to be. :sm01:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's one day everyone remembers. I was on my way to work & heard about the first plane, when I went to the ward for blood collections the nurses always had the TV on while feeding the babies & as I arrived the second plane hit. A classmate of my DH died on one of the planes. Must have been terrifying for your daughter.


 It was... and the other day that everyone in this country remembers is the day Kennedy was shot. I lived in Chicago and worked for the government at the time and we were all sent home immediately.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know what you mean, it was lovely meeting Daralene when she came to Glasgow! :sm24: :sm24: And of course not forgetting Gwen's Hannah's visit with us, another great time. :sm24: :sm24:


And I just missed meeting you by a minute. We had wanted to come over for a day, but Rachel had been over the week-end before we arrived. Next time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> British Virgin Islands got slammed by Irma. Only reason I know this is it was on the news as the owner of Virgin Airways, Richard Brandon, has major repair bill as Hus mansion was destroyed. Please pray for all people affected by Harvey and Irma, wherever they are.


Yes, I saw that. Trump apparently had a place destroyed there as well, not that I'm shedding tears over that. I do feel for all those on the island. It is in shambles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Various international craft pages I am on have had people offering rooms and access to stashes.


That is lovely. I am planning on taking a lot of spare needles and a bunch of yarn to one the shelters here so that some will have a way to pass the time and some craft projects for the children. There are a few being allowed to go back home now, but still plenty hat will be here for a long time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll be doing the math myself...not sure I'll have room to store such a big roll, actually...but if it's a really good deal (thinking how long it would last), might just go for it.


My workroom has a bathroom with a shower. I have put wire basket racks in there for more yarn AND the rolled batting! The cleaning lady must have thought I was crazy when she opened the door to clean it. It's still the same size, but it might be easier to store if cut into some quilt sizes and stored flat in plastic under the bed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


How wonderful! I love bees and honey (my sister-in-law and brother have bees too). It's a wonderful vocation and great that they help others.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


Glad to hear Marianne is safe and you did not have any major damage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is lovely. I am planning on taking a lot of spare needles and a bunch of yarn to one the shelters here so that some will have a way to pass the time and some craft projects for the children. There are a few being allowed to go back home now, but still plenty hat will be here for a long time.


That's a great plan. And I agree that your GD is beautiful--looks as if she knows how to enjoy life!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> How did you come to 'meet' her- can't have been KP as you only been here since 2014.


I've been in the main forum before 2014, I think it was 2011 or around that time. Joan sent me a PM and our friendship began from there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear Maryanne is struggling. Hope she gets settled soon. Is she excited about being an auntie again soon?


Me too on feeling for Maryanne. A few days with Mom and Dad is always a comfort, no matter what the age or circumstance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My workroom has a bathroom with a shower. I have put wire basket racks in there for more yarn AND the rolled batting! The cleaning lady must have thought I was crazy when she opened the door to clean it. It's still the same size, but it might be easier to store if cut into some quilt sizes and stored flat in plastic under the bed.


I can barely find the floor in my workroom and there's not one spare inch of counter space at the moment (but I do plan on having a clear out/rearrangement soon). I have an old file cabinet I'm thinking of getting rid of but that will take a while to sort papers, some of the plants might be moved or rehomed, etc. And I need to read some of these books (double stacked on the shelf!) and get rid of those I only want to read. Really, I need to move so this will all get done on a schedule! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dreamweaver, what a scary experience knowing your DD could have beeen on that flight. So glad she changed shortly before.
> 
> Julie, so glad to see you can knit, although quite limited to what you are used to. How treasured those gloves and bookmarks will be. Glad you have a handyman coming and hope it will feel so good to get some long needed tasks done.
> 
> It is a gorgeous day here today. I spoke with my aunt who went to her grandson's wedding this last week. She said she couldn't get out of bed for 2 days after, and slept all day except for a few meals and all night. The third day she wasn't able to use her legs to walk. She keeps a good attitude for being 99 and laughed saying that after such a long drive and day at the wedding, when she went to leave she couldn't walk and had her DD and a friend on each side of her to assist her to the car. She laughed saying they probably all thought she drank too much. (She doesn't drink alcohol.) It was a 5 hr. trip all total and she didn't leave till 8:30pm. So a really long day and night. After 11pm when she got home. I can't even imagine how much it meant to her grandson but I told her I knew it would mean so very much that she was there. She even gave the main speech. She says she doesn't know what she said but everyone seemed happy with it. She's just too cute. I love her so. Oh my, I said 99...she is 98 and will be 99 in October. I always do that to myself too, saying I am 72, so what a lovely surprise when I turn 72 thinking it will be 73. Crazy I know. Must be my way of always being a year younger... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Amazing your aunt could make such a long trip at that age. I hope she gets moving again after some rest, no doubt she'd be exhausted after such a long day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, glad you and Marianne are safe--thanks for checking in. Hope the cleanup isn't too bad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really looking forward to having my prints back on the wall- they are watercolours of the coast around Mallaig. (Scotland)


It's great the handyman can come & give you a hand


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks- thats what my instinct said to do!
> Planning on cooking it this week. Indeed I might put it on now for tomorrow as will have Elizabeth tomorrow instead of today. And I avoid too much cooking when she is here. And Maryanne is coming for a few days as well. She has been struggling again and needs a few days with us.
> 
> Cooking it is.


Hope Maryanne will be doing better in a few days. Wonder if knowing the new baby will be here soon is part of it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My workroom has a bathroom with a shower. I have put wire basket racks in there for more yarn AND the rolled batting! The cleaning lady must have thought I was crazy when she opened the door to clean it. It's still the same size, but it might be easier to store if cut into some quilt sizes and stored flat in plastic under the bed.


The roll isn't terribly big, about 4 feet long any maybe a foot in diameter, it must be rolled quite tight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can barely find the floor in my workroom and there's not one spare inch of counter space at the moment (but I do plan on having a clear out/rearrangement soon). I have an old file cabinet I'm thinking of getting rid of but that will take a while to sort papers, some of the plants might be moved or rehomed, etc. And I need to read some of these books (double stacked on the shelf!) and get rid of those I only want to read. Really, I need to move so this will all get done on a schedule! LOL


????????I'm glad I'm not the only one with a room like that. I try to tidy it but then I go & work at something & it's a disaster again???? I just have too much stuff in there for the size of the room, if it was just my craft room it wouldn't be so bad but there a computer table with the printer on it & a small bed for GD as well as all my "junk"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, thanks for sharing photos of your part of the world, enjoy your visit.

Julie, great looking gloves,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am still hearing about Texas on the news not as much though. What I am not hearing about is the fires out west.


Yes, but I do hear about the smoke from some of the ladies on here. It has to be such a worry, as the winds can shift and take the fire in a totally new direction. We are wanting to see some Fall color so keep checking the internet to see where there is clean air.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> She's beautiful! And I can tell that she is loving the life! Next year she'll have to "adult!" My DD still says she doesn't understand why she wanted to be an adult as it is not near as much fun as college! I tell her that college life is the best time of your life, and even after 45 years, I would go back to college if I had the money!


That was her caption on the series of picture she sent. "I love college". It is a great time. Her outlook on life is so exuberant, I'm pretty sure she will "adult" with the same attitude. She is actually a very responsible and mature gal and even has some anxiety issues because she must succeed and do her very best at everything she tries. (Of course, her mom is a bit like that. Jumps out of bed and off and running and still sings and knows the words to every song on the radio!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


What a wonderful event. Bees are becoming quite a concern in this country in two ways. They seem to be disappearing for one thing and that is a serious problem. We keep a couple of hives going at the nursery. The other problem is that the African bees are slowly working their way farther and farther into the country and pose a real danger to people and our bee population.

The setting is so charming.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true.
> 
> Frame it and just use it as a piece of wall art?


i had a pattern to make a true Chinese style top and even ran across the small buttons and cording for the frog closures, but I know the pattern is too small for me now. It is a vibrant Kelly green with a tone on tone floral pattern in it. I thought it would look great with black satin pants. Someday, inspiration and nerve will strike at the same time. (Probably to make something for one of the girls.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dreamweaver, what a scary experience knowing your DD could have beeen on that flight. So glad she changed shortly before.
> 
> Julie, so glad to see you can knit, although quite limited to what you are used to. How treasured those gloves and bookmarks will be. Glad you have a handyman coming and hope it will feel so good to get some long needed tasks done.
> 
> It is a gorgeous day here today. I spoke with my aunt who went to her grandson's wedding this last week. She said she couldn't get out of bed for 2 days after, and slept all day except for a few meals and all night. The third day she wasn't able to use her legs to walk. She keeps a good attitude for being 99 and laughed saying that after such a long drive and day at the wedding, when she went to leave she couldn't walk and had her DD and a friend on each side of her to assist her to the car. She laughed saying they probably all thought she drank too much. (She doesn't drink alcohol.) It was a 5 hr. trip all total and she didn't leave till 8:30pm. So a really long day and night. After 11pm when she got home. I can't even imagine how much it meant to her grandson but I told her I knew it would mean so very much that she was there. She even gave the main speech. She says she doesn't know what she said but everyone seemed happy with it. She's just too cute. I love her so. Oh my, I said 99...she is 98 and will be 99 in October. I always do that to myself too, saying I am 72, so what a lovely surprise when I turn 72 thinking it will be 73. Crazy I know. Must be my way of always being a year younger... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Your aunt sounds much like my grandmother and mother. Delightful and nt going to miss a family celebration.

I could also just puddle that gorgeous silk around a vase of pretty flowers on a table. Itis ashame to have it sitting on shelf.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The roll isn't terribly big, about 4 feet long any maybe a foot in diameter, it must be rolled quite tight.


It must be. It may explode when the wrap is cut!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: I hope you get some fine days before then so you can get out in the sunshine, too.


Wow the phone says today should be clear- forgot to check the temperature though!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

THANKS ALL for the nice complements on Rachel. All us grandma's have to brag once in awhile. She and Livey brighten my every day. In fact I need to get off here and try to do something to this rat's nest of hair that I didn't roll after I washed this morning, find some fresh clothes and give the kittens a little sewing time so they will be tired out and sleep while we are at the volleyball game. Anther day without getting the errands run. Still not quite 100% so being lazy. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: I hope you get some fine days before then so you can get out in the sunshine, too.


It has dawned a beautiful clear blue day- hope it stays that way!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has dawned a beautiful clear blue day- hope it stays that way!


As do I! Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great the handyman can come & give you a hand


Yes!
The Age Concern people do some fantastic work for the elderly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, thanks for sharing photos of your part of the world, enjoy your visit.
> 
> Julie, great looking gloves,


Thank you Bonnie- gloves are my 'go to' in the same way as for many, are socks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> As do I! Enjoy!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pie --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Today is supposed to be our last warm day for a week with several nights of frost later in the week. It's only supposed to be highs of 8 & 9C/ 46-48F with 3 days of showers, that will put a hold on combining for a while.
> I picked about 6 gallons of tomatoes yesterday & need to pick a few more. I'll also pick the last of the cucumbers & do SOMETHING with them once the dew is off. I only planted 2 pumpkins seeds last spring & had only one plant appear but I picked 12 pumpkins yesterday????Good thing both didn't germinate???????? I don't know what I will do with all of these


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


Glad to hear you are both safe


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got most of the garden cleaned up and ready for the winter now need a medieval stretch rack to put all my bones and muscles back into place , a good stretch with a few clicks would do it , we have had a lovely day here till about 7 oclock then the rain hit , knew it was coming as we are under a weather warning as the first named storm of the season Storm Ailleen is going to pay us a visit , how nice of her , and is it just me or are we getting a lot of these storms here in the uk since they decided to name them , this one is going to be gale force winds of up to 75 mph and cause flooding in certain places including residential areas luckily we are on high ground


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


Glad to hear that you both are ok , luckily the new one hurricane Jose has missed a few of the islands that have just been battered by hurricane Irma


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 11C at the moment- predicted high 17C, with a couple of days at 18C with luck. But the ground is so saturated it cannot be anything but humid. The Grass cutting crew had an awful time yesterday with the mowers bogging down.
> It is very unpredictable in many places.


Glad to see you are getting some knitting done julie , got some lovely yarn there


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am still hearing about Texas on the news not as much though. What I am not hearing about is the fires out west.


Or, the damage done to Puerto Rico, British Virgin Islands and others nearby. They took a direct hit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


Beautiful castle Norma , The fair looks interesting too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


Wow. Sure would like to attend that in person.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what did he do then? --- sam


Got himself another wife , didn't think there was anyone stupid enough to put up with him but I was obviously wrong


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was her caption on the series of picture she sent. "I love college". It is a great time. Her outlook on life is so exuberant, I'm pretty sure she will "adult" with the same attitude. She is actually a very responsible and mature gal and even has some anxiety issues because she must succeed and do her very best at everything she tries. (Of course, her mom is a bit like that. Jumps out of bed and off and running and still sings and knows the words to every song on the radio!)


What a delight!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You've done a great job on it between the two of you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> NOT UK, US! I do know where it is really. Well what country


It's in Fort Wayne, Indiana USA.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do think we could all do with a (((((((((group hug))))))))))


I'm in!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go.
> Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
> Thanks for asking!


That's good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


Thank you for the update! So glad you are all safe with no damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- and she is very excited to have almost finished knitting a baby blanket. She started it when Vicky was pregnant with Elizabeth! But is going to use the spare yarn to do a blanket for Baby (Elizabeth's doll) to match the babies blanket.


Wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember our days of RV'ing. I had an open can of tomato juice in the fridge and by the time we stopped, there was juice everywhere. What a mess!


 :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I checked with several folks throughout Athens and we were very fortunate; some areas still have no power; some businesses still closed.


budasha said:


> I just skipped ahead to see if you had posted. Saw how bad things were and was worried about you. So glad that you are fine and only lost power for a short time. Some of our neighbours here still don't know what's happened with their property. I'm off to the dentist so back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....love the pink yarn especially! What will you be making with that? I bet the gloves will be nice and warm too.


Lurker 2 said:


> 11C at the moment- predicted high 17C, with a couple of days at 18C with luck. But the ground is so saturated it cannot be anything but humid. The Grass cutting crew had an awful time yesterday with the mowers bogging down.
> It is very unpredictable in many places.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


RookieRetiree said:


> Margaret: Hope your DD gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I immediately thought of Valerie when seeing those pictures and reading about it.


Lurker 2 said:


> I love Castles! And the two gentlemen look like they are having a wonderful discussion!
> 
> Bees are so important in the scale of anything natural- which reminds me of our dear departed Prof Valerie who was also a bee keeper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I immediately thought of Valerie when seeing those pictures and reading about it.


Me,too. Miss her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have been somewhat productive today. I got vacuuming done and also move all the canned goods out to the porch. A.C. still isn't fixed but it is considerably cooler so it was/is safe to put it all out on the glassed porch. Boy were they heavy! then this afternoon I made a huge pot of homemade vegetable soup which we just had for dinner. Lots of leftovers so I'll freeze some of it. My sister also stopped by for a short visit. She having some major health issues; she's 71. Neurologist has done a battery of tests as well as cardiologist and they are waiting for results. Thought that she possibly has had a small stroke. Her diet is horrible and she borrowed my Bone Broth Diet book to read and may decide to give it a try. Prayers for her would be appreciated if you are so inclined.

Jynx your DGD is gorgeous! Yes, she and Hannah have the same majors in college. Hannah will graduate in December. Who knows what she will then do; don't think she knows anymore either. She initially had similar ideas as your DGD but now who knows what will present itself. Just wishing her well and that whatever path life leads her that she will be happy and successful.

I finished up a couple of cowls for myself the past couple of days and am working on a third right now. Nothing fancy but am pleased with them. I've set aside the brioche work for now; just not up to the frustration. I'm off to work on it the 3rd cowl now. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, loved your pics. Read on fb today most honey sold not honey and imported from China. Will look for honey at local farmers market tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been somewhat productive today. I got vacuuming done and also move all the canned goods out to the porch. A.C. still isn't fixed but it is considerably cooler so it was/is safe to put it all out on the glassed porch. Boy were they heavy! then this afternoon I made a huge pot of homemade vegetable soup which we just had for dinner. Lots of leftovers so I'll freeze some of it. My sister also stopped by for a short visit. She having some major health issues; she's 71. Neurologist has done a battery of tests as well as cardiologist and they are waiting for results. Thought that she possibly has had a small stroke. Her diet is horrible and she borrowed my Bone Broth Diet book to read and may decide to give it a try. Prayers for her would be appreciated if you are so inclined.
> 
> Jynx your DGD is gorgeous! Yes, she and Hannah have the same majors in college. Hannah will graduate in December. Who knows what she will then do; don't think she knows anymore either. She initially had similar ideas as your DGD but now who knows what will present itself. Just wishing her well and that whatever path life leads her that she will be happy and successful.
> 
> I finished up a couple of cowls for myself the past couple of days and am working on a third right now. Nothing fancy but am pleased with them. I've set aside the brioche work for now; just not up to the frustration. I'm off to work on it the 3rd cowl now. TTYL


Prayers for your sister.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, loved your pics. Read on fb today most honey sold not honey and imported from China. Will look for honey at local farmers market tonight.


I get honey at our market too and will get extra for throughout the winter. Local honey is best and is supposed to help alleviate allergy symptoms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, what a treasure your aunt is. Love when people age with grace and humor. Hope she gets rested.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.

I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.
> 
> I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


That's something extra special to look forward to.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

the most wonderful weather ever, the ideal start for fall. I think we are in for rain tomorrow, as the storms move inland. Everyone in the way, be so so careful, i am like Sam, i would have grabbed my photos, animals and important stuff and poof, gone like the wind, and i would have loaded as many others as i could carry. the horrors of what is shown on tv. not me, i am not brave. i am going to be reading backwards to catch up. later


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 11C at the moment- predicted high 17C, with a couple of days at 18C with luck. But the ground is so saturated it cannot be anything but humid. The Grass cutting crew had an awful time yesterday with the mowers bogging down.
> It is very unpredictable in many places.


Fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> She's beautiful! And I can tell that she is loving the life! Next year she'll have to "adult!" My DD still says she doesn't understand why she wanted to be an adult as it is not near as much fun as college! I tell her that college life is the best time of your life, and even after 45 years, I would go back to college if I had the money!


Look into cost of non credit classes. Here they are cheaper than credited classes if you just want to go to learn but not use the credits for future employment


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12: 
I'm hanging my head in shame...
But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I? 
:sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


There is nothing quite so sad as homeless yarn. Besides, if not you, who? You should use it "with a good heart". I see some great knitting going on with this haul.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> There is nothing quite so sad as homeless yarn. Besides, if not you, who? You should use it "with a good heart". I see some great knitting going on with this haul.


Thank you, it did need a happy home, the lady it all came from recently passed and wanted it to go to knitters so once again, we answered someone's wishes, not nearly as much yarn this time as when the friend passed last year, but still, plenty of people left with boxes of yarn. 
I'm going to make a long jacket with the browns in the box, and the pink cotton will be an adult top or several childrens dresses, I don't know what I'm going to do with the Peter Pan or the Encore, but if all else fails, they'll go to good homes via the KAP swap table. :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


I approve. The yarn needed a good home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to see you are getting some knitting done julie , got some lovely yarn there


Thank you Sonja. It is so good to be getting something done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good news!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo....love the pink yarn especially! What will you be making with that? I bet the gloves will be nice and warm too.


The pink is a wool bamboo mix, that I bought for a project for the GK's ages ago- bought too much. But it got used a wee while ago to make a lacy bookmark that will go to DGD probably as part of her Christmas present. 
The gloves are 100% wool so should be warm. They are some of what was left over from the blue Cardigan I made for Anne before the operation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I immediately thought of Valerie when seeing those pictures and reading about it.


 :sm24: She was such a wonderful person, and so respected as an academic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fun!


 :sm24:


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


I wish I was there. that teal / turquoise colors looks like it would match some I already have. Have fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not quite midnight but the rest of the house is sleeping so I may try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. (Or knit a couple rows.) Didn't do any of my chores or errands today other than a load of laundry as tummy was unhappy about something so really have to hit the ground running tomorrow. There is a VB game as well so it will be a long day. I've given up trying to get prescription faxed so need to go get that in the mail for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Hoping that all in the path of the heavy rains are OK and that we have no more natural disasters so that recovery can start for all.
> 
> Oh, going to see if I can load a picture. Not like Rachel is having any fun at college her Senior year. This was the first football game of the season. (Texans do love their football.) She landed a job with a law firm when not in class, so she can pay her bills. Life is good. (The other is her last "first day of school" picture... Almost hate to see her grow up.)


LOL!!! Yes, Texans do, and the Cowboys won their first game of the season, YAAY!!!!
She's such a beautiful girl, well, they all are, and they get great genes from Grandma too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't hang your head in shame now KayeJo....at the price of "free" I think you showed great restraint!!! I would have filled my vehicle!
LOLOL


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.

Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.

Headed to bed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks- thats what my instinct said to do!
> Planning on cooking it this week. Indeed I might put it on now for tomorrow as will have Elizabeth tomorrow instead of today. And I avoid too much cooking when she is here. And Maryanne is coming for a few days as well. She has been struggling again and needs a few days with us.
> 
> Cooking it is.


Sending some positive and healing energies to Maryanne, I hope she's back to herself soon. Is the coming baby causing her some distress?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Last week, I picked up 2 tea for one sets at 2 different op shops.


That's great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go.
> Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
> Thanks for asking!


That's great Julie, some really good improvement than. 
YUCK on rain until December though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit.


What beautiful colors!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pink is a wool bamboo mix, that I bought for a project for the GK's ages ago- bought too much. But it got used a wee while ago to make a lacy bookmark that will go to DGD probably as part of her Christmas present.
> The gloves are 100% wool so should be warm. They are some of what was left over from the blue Cardigan I made for Anne before the operation.


Julie, lovely cardigan! And a perfect fit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 11C at the moment- predicted high 17C, with a couple of days at 18C with luck. But the ground is so saturated it cannot be anything but humid. The Grass cutting crew had an awful time yesterday with the mowers bogging down.
> It is very unpredictable in many places.


What weight yarn are you using for the gloves? Looks to be worsted or aran? Now I can see the photo better on the computer instead of the phone, and I have slowed down a little bit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


Thank you for sharing. Such lovely scenery. If I didn't have to fly to get there, I would love to visit someday. Wonderful history, and to be a part of it is really special.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dreamweaver, what a scary experience knowing your DD could have beeen on that flight. So glad she changed shortly before.
> 
> Julie, so glad to see you can knit, although quite limited to what you are used to. How treasured those gloves and bookmarks will be. Glad you have a handyman coming and hope it will feel so good to get some long needed tasks done.
> 
> It is a gorgeous day here today. I spoke with my aunt who went to her grandson's wedding this last week. She said she couldn't get out of bed for 2 days after, and slept all day except for a few meals and all night. The third day she wasn't able to use her legs to walk. She keeps a good attitude for being 99 and laughed saying that after such a long drive and day at the wedding, when she went to leave she couldn't walk and had her DD and a friend on each side of her to assist her to the car. She laughed saying they probably all thought she drank too much. (She doesn't drink alcohol.) It was a 5 hr. trip all total and she didn't leave till 8:30pm. So a really long day and night. After 11pm when she got home. I can't even imagine how much it meant to her grandson but I told her I knew it would mean so very much that she was there. She even gave the main speech. She says she doesn't know what she said but everyone seemed happy with it. She's just too cute. I love her so. Oh my, I said 99...she is 98 and will be 99 in October. I always do that to myself too, saying I am 72, so what a lovely surprise when I turn 72 thinking it will be 73. Crazy I know. Must be my way of always being a year younger... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I am sure it made the wedding very special, with many special memories for the happy couple.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 44. Good night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


Glad you didn't lose power for long, I sure hope that Marianne gets power back soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- and she is very excited to have almost finished knitting a baby blanket. She started it when Vicky was pregnant with Elizabeth! But is going to use the spare yarn to do a blanket for Baby (Elizabeth's doll) to match the babies blanket.


LOL! Wonderful that she's knitted a blanket for the baby, even if the baby was meant to be E.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce! I have long been of the opinion that pain is there for a reason- helps one to listen to the body, so I use it to try to avoid overdoing things.
> So glad you have rain in your forecast.
> Autumn does have it's compensations- but I think your winters are quite harsh.
> BTW, the Age Concern handyman has contacted me at last, he will come Monday to help with the jobs I've been unable to tackle. I will be asking him about draught exclusion as well as the shelves I would like him to help me with.
> We get on well. He was buddies as a student with one of our most proactive Student Protesters- back in the days when we were first going non-Nuclear. Tim (the protester)(not Brett, the handyman) had once been very kind to me, so this has been a point where Brett and I connect. I hope we can get my water colour prints up. I just don't have the strength I once did for hammering etc.


Great that Age Concern has a handyman to come help out. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, glad you adopted the homeless yarn. Enjoy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you, I'm very much looking forward to their visit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, beautiful cardigan.
Gwen, lovely cowls.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't hang your head in shame now KayeJo....at the price of "free" I think you showed great restraint!!! I would have filled my vehicle!
> LOLOL


LOL!!! Fortunately we went as a group, so there were 6 of us, so I couldn't take toooo much. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


Those are great!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> pie --- sam


I love pumpkin pie but 13 pumpkins is a lot if pie????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got most of the garden cleaned up and ready for the winter now need a medieval stretch rack to put all my bones and muscles back into place , a good stretch with a few clicks would do it , we have had a lovely day here till about 7 oclock then the rain hit , knew it was coming as we are under a weather warning as the first named storm of the season Storm Ailleen is going to pay us a visit , how nice of her , and is it just me or are we getting a lot of these storms here in the uk since they decided to name them , this one is going to be gale force winds of up to 75 mph and cause flooding in certain places including residential areas luckily we are on high ground


More of Mother Natures PMS???? Hope it's not bad enough to do damage

I stopped at DHs cousins today when in town & hung in her inversion table for a few minutes again, I think it's actually helping my hip, maybe you need that too. Hope you back is better by morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been somewhat productive today. I got vacuuming done and also move all the canned goods out to the porch. A.C. still isn't fixed but it is considerably cooler so it was/is safe to put it all out on the glassed porch. Boy were they heavy! then this afternoon I made a huge pot of homemade vegetable soup which we just had for dinner. Lots of leftovers so I'll freeze some of it. My sister also stopped by for a short visit. She having some major health issues; she's 71. Neurologist has done a battery of tests as well as cardiologist and they are waiting for results. Thought that she possibly has had a small stroke. Her diet is horrible and she borrowed my Bone Broth Diet book to read and may decide to give it a try. Prayers for her would be appreciated if you are so inclined.
> 
> Jynx your DGD is gorgeous! Yes, she and Hannah have the same majors in college. Hannah will graduate in December. Who knows what she will then do; don't think she knows anymore either. She initially had similar ideas as your DGD but now who knows what will present itself. Just wishing her well and that whatever path life leads her that she will be happy and successful.
> 
> I finished up a couple of cowls for myself the past couple of days and am working on a third right now. Nothing fancy but am pleased with them. I've set aside the brioche work for now; just not up to the frustration. I'm off to work on it the 3rd cowl now. TTYL


I hope they figure out your sister problems quickly & get her feeling better.
Please post photos of your cowls.. I've been sewing up the poppets, taking forever, spent all evening & im maybe 1/2 done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.
> 
> I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


It's great you are feeling so much better & can get so much done but don't overdo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


Quite a haul & it needed a good home????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


Very nice, Christmas gifts? Or just for you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


That's lovely, great color combo. What kind if yarn is it, please?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.

Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very relieved to report that I can knit for about an hour at a time, before I must rest. One day I can knit, the next sometimes has to be a rest day. But the Heather Gansey is gradually growing, just not at my usual rate. When at the computer, my favourite is to knit gloves because I no longer use a pattern for those- it is just a matter of checking the maths as I go.
> Legs still a bit sore, but it is still very wet weather, and my brother Alastair says the long range forecast is rain till December.
> Thanks for asking!


Jeepers, I hope they are wrong in their forecast! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick check in before starting som housework. Marianne is safe; she did lose power and still off as of early this morning. We kept power except for the once brief time; did lose several big limbs out back but nothing damaged. Wet today but tomorrow supposed to start drying up. All is well. TTYL; got a busy day today.


Good to hear that neither of you had too much damage. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> How wonderful! I love bees and honey (my sister-in-law and brother have bees too). It's a wonderful vocation and great that they help others.


DH always wanted to keep bees but waited until he retired. He loves it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a wonderful event. Bees are becoming quite a concern in this country in two ways. They seem to be disappearing for one thing and that is a serious problem. We keep a couple of hives going at the nursery. The other problem is that the African bees are slowly working their way farther and farther into the country and pose a real danger to people and our bee population.
> 
> The setting is so charming.


It is a pretty town and a tourist hot spot. The day promises blustery showers so perhaps the tourists will come in droves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful castle Norma , The fair looks interesting too


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow. Sure would like to attend that in person.


It is great fun :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, loved your pics. Read on fb today most honey sold not honey and imported from China. Will look for honey at local farmers market tonight.


DH is rather scathing about commercial honey. Local is best. He doesn't have a stall at the honey fair as his honey is sold before the bees have produced it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get honey at our market too and will get extra for throughout the winter. Local honey is best and is supposed to help alleviate allergy symptoms.


That is quite right :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.
> 
> I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


Wow, you ARE feeling better :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


That is a fabulous haul. Lucky you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


They are pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie I love Anne's cardigan. It looks wonderful on her :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing. Such lovely scenery. If I didn't have to fly to get there, I would love to visit someday. Wonderful history, and to be a part of it is really special.


It is a very vibrant association he belongs to. He enjoys it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


It is great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.
> 
> Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


I am glad you were on delayed on your flight for too long. Welcome home!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, the damage done to Puerto Rico, British Virgin Islands and others nearby. They took a direct hit.


Our news covered the Virgin Islands quite a bit. I don't think I saw much on Puerto Rico though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a delight!


Thanks... She and Livey certainly brighten my days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce! I have long been of the opinion that pain is there for a reason- helps one to listen to the body, so I use it to try to avoid overdoing things.
> So glad you have rain in your forecast.
> Autumn does have it's compensations- but I think your winters are quite harsh.
> BTW, the Age Concern handyman has contacted me at last, he will come Monday to help with the jobs I've been unable to tackle. I will be asking him about draught exclusion as well as the shelves I would like him to help me with.
> We get on well. He was buddies as a student with one of our most proactive Student Protesters- back in the days when we were first going non-Nuclear. Tim (the protester)(not Brett, the handyman) had once been very kind to me, so this has been a point where Brett and I connect. I hope we can get my water colour prints up. I just don't have the strength I once did for hammering etc.


Good news that the handyman is coming next week. Hope he does all that is needed, including fixing the draughts. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very typical here in spring & fall, if you don't like the weather, wait an hour????????


 :sm24: LOL. That's what we say here too. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 11C at the moment- predicted high 17C, with a couple of days at 18C with luck. But the ground is so saturated it cannot be anything but humid. The Grass cutting crew had an awful time yesterday with the mowers bogging down.
> It is very unpredictable in many places.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


Oooh lucky you , it all looks lovely and if it all needed a new home you did it a favour ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


They all look lovely Gwen , I like the first one best such a lovely colour combination


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been somewhat productive today. I got vacuuming done and also move all the canned goods out to the porch. A.C. still isn't fixed but it is considerably cooler so it was/is safe to put it all out on the glassed porch. Boy were they heavy! then this afternoon I made a huge pot of homemade vegetable soup which we just had for dinner. Lots of leftovers so I'll freeze some of it. My sister also stopped by for a short visit. She having some major health issues; she's 71. Neurologist has done a battery of tests as well as cardiologist and they are waiting for results. Thought that she possibly has had a small stroke. Her diet is horrible and she borrowed my Bone Broth Diet book to read and may decide to give it a try. Prayers for her would be appreciated if you are so inclined.
> 
> Jynx your DGD is gorgeous! Yes, she and Hannah have the same majors in college. Hannah will graduate in December. Who knows what she will then do; don't think she knows anymore either. She initially had similar ideas as your DGD but now who knows what will present itself. Just wishing her well and that whatever path life leads her that she will be happy and successful.
> 
> I finished up a couple of cowls for myself the past couple of days and am working on a third right now. Nothing fancy but am pleased with them. I've set aside the brioche work for now; just not up to the frustration. I'm off to work on it the 3rd cowl now. TTYL


Prayers for your sister, of course, and hope the doctors figure out the problem so they can start working on a plan to make things better.

Rachel will graduate in May and Livey will be graduating from HS then as well so I think their parents are planning a little European tour for a big celebration. My prayer every night is that the girls are kept healthy, safe, and content and productive as they pursue their chosen paths and are spared truly major obstacles along the way. I'm sure we all wish that for our loved ones.

I've been messing with material lately but do take my knitting, a shawl for fall that has sequins in the yarn, when we are driving. I figure the glitter is a bit too exciting for the kittens right now, though they haven't been bad about it on the couple occasions I have had it out.

Hope the electricity is restored by now and the businesses up and running.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


It's beautiful Marilyn, lovely colours ,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get honey at our market too and will get extra for throughout the winter. Local honey is best and is supposed to help alleviate allergy symptoms.


It is, and we have hives at the nursery so can't get much more local than that! I used to get the caps and chew for sinuses and allergy. I believe they say within a 25 mile radius. The older lady that hosts the "Treehouse" craft group every month was married to a bee keeper and I am always looking for bee related items for her. She has quite the collection.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


Thanks for sharing.... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More of Mother Natures PMS???? Hope it's not bad enough to do damage
> 
> I stopped at DHs cousins today when in town & hung in her inversion table for a few minutes again, I think it's actually helping my hip, maybe you need that too. Hope you back is better by morning


We got very heavy torrential rain all evening and through the night but no wind, some places are flooded including the pathway we take on our walk which didn't stop mishka as she ran through and back again quite a few times , she loves it when water runs down the small hill as she goes on her side and slides down it , 
Backs ok now it was just all the bending yesterday. Glad you are getting for your hip , hope it is soon pain free


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.
> 
> I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


You ARE feeling better and about time. It has been a difficult couple of months. How nice that the girls will be home for a visit.

I'm big into making my own cleaning concoctions and do the floors with a baking soda, vinegar, Dawn and water combo. It is amazing. My neighbor uses a spray bottle of vinegar mix on the counter tops every night. Back in the day when I actually DID windows, vinegar mix and newspaper was the best, Now, I have solar screens so only have to do the patio doors occasionally and they are on a roofed patio so not too bad. I have a guy come do the whole house a couple times a year. For a brief time, I worked for Service Master cleaning a factory and we used rubbing alcohol on the stainless sinks in the medical office. It was great for not streaking. I find the natural products are often much more efficient than the store items and certainly cheaper!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


No shame in a great bargain and it doesn't get greater than FREE. Such nice colors too. I don't wear a lot of green but that is a beautiful shade and will look terrific on you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it did need a happy home, the lady it all came from recently passed and wanted it to go to knitters so once again, we answered someone's wishes, not nearly as much yarn this time as when the friend passed last year, but still, plenty of people left with boxes of yarn.
> I'm going to make a long jacket with the browns in the box, and the pink cotton will be an adult top or several childrens dresses, I don't know what I'm going to do with the Peter Pan or the Encore, but if all else fails, they'll go to good homes via the KAP swap table. :sm04:


I thought about the KAP swap table. Lots of happy homes to be had there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Yes, Texans do, and the Cowboys won their first game of the season, YAAY!!!!
> She's such a beautiful girl, well, they all are, and they get great genes from Grandma too.


 :sm17:Thanks. The disc jockey at her parent's wedding commented that there were going to be some great looking kids in their future and he wasn't wrong!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


Those are great and a so different. All set for winter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


That is gorgeous. Great colors, love the loops for buttons and the detail on the sleeves is really nice. (That finishing stuff stops a lot of my work.... I have 3-4 sweaters sooooo close to being done if I would just take a day and do it!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love pumpkin pie but 13 pumpkins is a lot if pie????


 My favorite breakfast after Thanksgiving! We always toasted the seeds as well. Can you can the filling mixture?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More of Mother Natures PMS???? Hope it's not bad enough to do damage
> 
> I stopped at DHs cousins today when in town & hung in her inversion table for a few minutes again, I think it's actually helping my hip, maybe you need that too. Hope you back is better by morning


I really think that would help my back (or anyone's) to get the pressure on discs just a little relief. DOn't know where I would put one though. SIL used to stand on the raised hearth and then pick me up with arms around my shoulders and shake me up and down a few times. Felt great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got most of the garden cleaned up and ready for the winter now need a medieval stretch rack to put all my bones and muscles back into place , a good stretch with a few clicks would do it , we have had a lovely day here till about 7 oclock then the rain hit , knew it was coming as we are under a weather warning as the first named storm of the season Storm Ailleen is going to pay us a visit , how nice of her , and is it just me or are we getting a lot of these storms here in the uk since they decided to name them , this one is going to be gale force winds of up to 75 mph and cause flooding in certain places including residential areas luckily we are on high ground


Good heavens, the weather has gone crazy everywhere! I hope you have recovered from your hard work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.
> 
> Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


Were you on Ryan air? On any plane, I avoid the back row. No reclining at all and most uncomfortable.= and then there is the galley traffic.

Hope your brother is adjusting wel and, most important, feeling much better without infection.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

4:44 seems to be my new magic number. DH always goes to bed at 11:11. Clementine kitten has been out at least 3 times to try to get me to come to bed so off I go. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.
> 
> I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


How lovely for you having your DD's come. And yes its great that you are sounding better.... 
:sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


Wow....free!! Well you simply couldnt have left it there then. Well done! :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely cardigan and cowls. Enjoy seeing this beautiful knitting. Off to do a day of work. Glad for the congeniality of the co-workers and doing children so always a good day. Hoping that the weather gets better for those in the Pacific and our eastern USA. Hoping that this terrible storm damage will be able to be overcome.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


Wow, that is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they figure out your sister problems quickly & get her feeling better.
> Please post photos of your cowls.. I've been sewing up the poppets, taking forever, spent all evening & im maybe 1/2 done


RE Gwen's sister... ditto from me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, what a pretty sweater!
Kate, glad you had nice vacation.
Bonnie, thank you, it feels good to feel better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, yes, I am feeling better. I was able to buy a jar of raw honey at farmers market.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, interested in your vinegar, dawn soap, baking poder mix for floors. Can you tell me quantities?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 11C at the moment- predicted high 17C, with a couple of days at 18C with luck. But the ground is so saturated it cannot be anything but humid. The Grass cutting crew had an awful time yesterday with the mowers bogging down.
> It is very unpredictable in many places.


Similar here- maximum 13.3 today. As I said the spring days disappeared. But the sun has an extra warmth to it despite the cold that wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.

In a playground this afternoon and the wind was really cold but when the sun was out it didn't feel too bad.
I said to David I was thinking of going to the Toy Library- one little girls whole face lit up and a delighted yes. So we went of course. She gets so excited over things now it is delightful to watch-she wriggles away and dashes around getting the things she needs-Baby and a book. On the way back we stopped at the playground. Do you want to stop at the playground Elizabeth. A solemn nod of the head. Then she looks out the window and sees it- a delighted oooh, and then another oooh. So we got back and soon after Vicky comes to get her. Nappy change she says. No a complete change I said- we went to a playground that had water and sand. It was close by so Maryanne carried her home rather than put her in the car seat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


We had the Cawl tonight. Cooking in water was a bit bland- will use a vegie or chicken stock next time. But added Mint Sauce as it was lamb and that added the extra flavour so we enjoyed it. Maybe extra salt (don't usually cook with salt but did add a bit. And no pepper as it had gone for a little walk and I couldn't be bothered looking for it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Similar here- maximum 13.3 today. As I said the spring days disappeared. But the sun has an extra warmth to it despite the cold that wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> In a playground this afternoon and the wind was really cold but when the sun was out it didn't feel too bad.
> I said to David I was thinking of going to the Toy Library- one little girls whole face lit up and a delighted yes. So we went of course. She gets so excited over things now it is delightful to watch-she wriggles away and dashes around getting the things she needs-Baby and a book. On the way back we stopped at the playground. Do you want to stop at the playground Elizabeth. A solemn nod of the head. Then she looks out the window and sees it- a delighted oooh, and then another oooh. So we got back and soon after Vicky comes to get her. Nappy change she says. No a complete change I said- we went to a playground that had water and sand. It was close by so Maryanne carried her home rather than put her in the car seat!


Oh great fun! She is growing up and sounds delightful. How much longer till baby is due now?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you, I'm very much looking forward to their visit.


I'm interested in hearing how it goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was... and the other day that everyone in this country remembers is the day Kennedy was shot. I lived in Chicago and worked for the government at the time and we were all sent home immediately.


Don't remember him but do remember his brother being shot and following it closely. And hearing on the news that he had died and pushing my food away and crying at the kitchen table.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


I love that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.
> 
> Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


Welcome home! Air travelling is very uncomfortable these days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: LOL. That's what we say here too. :sm19:


And, here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been in the main forum before 2014, I think it was 2011 or around that time. Joan sent me a PM and our friendship began from there.


I looked at the date you joined and read 2014! Don't know how I managed that as it says 2011 tonight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


I like them, and the colours you have selected, Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I immediately thought of Valerie when seeing those pictures and reading about it.


Every time I hear of bee keepers I think of her.
And then Kangaroo Island (the largest island off South Australia's coast). They have Ligurian bees and taking any honey products or bees over to the island is banned to protect the bees.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great Julie, some really good improvement than.
> YUCK on rain until December though.


Thank you, Kaye Jo! Yes there is some improvement. It is not a wonderful prospect of such a long haul through to better weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, lovely cardigan! And a perfect fit.


Thank you JanetLee! Both Anne and I were very pleased with how the cardigan fitted just right!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been somewhat productive today. I got vacuuming done and also move all the canned goods out to the porch. A.C. still isn't fixed but it is considerably cooler so it was/is safe to put it all out on the glassed porch. Boy were they heavy! then this afternoon I made a huge pot of homemade vegetable soup which we just had for dinner. Lots of leftovers so I'll freeze some of it. My sister also stopped by for a short visit. She having some major health issues; she's 71. Neurologist has done a battery of tests as well as cardiologist and they are waiting for results. Thought that she possibly has had a small stroke. Her diet is horrible and she borrowed my Bone Broth Diet book to read and may decide to give it a try. Prayers for her would be appreciated if you are so inclined.
> 
> Jynx your DGD is gorgeous! Yes, she and Hannah have the same majors in college. Hannah will graduate in December. Who knows what she will then do; don't think she knows anymore either. She initially had similar ideas as your DGD but now who knows what will present itself. Just wishing her well and that whatever path life leads her that she will be happy and successful.
> 
> I finished up a couple of cowls for myself the past couple of days and am working on a third right now. Nothing fancy but am pleased with them. I've set aside the brioche work for now; just not up to the frustration. I'm off to work on it the 3rd cowl now. TTYL


Nice to see your sister but not good that she is unwell. Hope it is not anything significant and that she will soon be feeling good again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.
> 
> I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


That will be good to see them- and hopefully you will like the new guy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What weight yarn are you using for the gloves? Looks to be worsted or aran? Now I can see the photo better on the computer instead of the phone, and I have slowed down a little bit!


It is a worsted spun yarn, but not American Worsted weight. It is a 5 ply Gansey yarn, which I think is about American (Fine weight) (according to Wikipedia) (Margaret, can you help me out here?) I had thought it was about your Sport weight- but now I am in a muddle. Anyway it is a lot finer than DK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that Age Concern has a handyman to come help out. :sm24:


It has taken months, but yes, it is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, beautiful cardigan.
> Gwen, lovely cowls.


Thanks Joy! We were both of us pleased with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


I just love those colours, Marilyn! The buttons are great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.
> 
> Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


Glad you are home safely, Kate- the aeroplane seats don't sound good at all. I wonder how come?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers, I hope they are wrong in their forecast! :sm19:


I would hope so, too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


The poor lonely unloved yarn if you hadn't taken it-so it was an act of kindness.

I've totally ruined any chance of getting through this year with slightly less stash. Decided didn't alike th eyarn I had got for the temperature blanket- so ordered more today. Vicky and Brett had given me voucher for Bendigo Woollen Mills so I used that to buy some yarn for me as well. 
So now I not only have the yarn for the temperature blanket (which I'm willing to have over the limit as it can't be knitted quicker) but the yarn I got for it originally and the new yarn for me! Did check but too late to return the yarn that I bought first. So will just need to knit it up over the next few years! Maybe crochet- it is usually quicker. But can't read or use the internet while I crochet. And that is why I have decided to knit the temperature blanket rather than crochet. Hoping the new yarn beats the new baby as I want to be able to start straight away rather than getting behind right from the start. Would be nice to ahve time to get the swatch done as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie I love Anne's cardigan. It looks wonderful on her :sm24:


Thank you so much, Norma! She is a good looking lady, too, for 68.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good news that the handyman is coming next week. Hope he does all that is needed, including fixing the draughts. :sm24:


That would be great! I'll have to see how much time he can spare me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Wonderful that she's knitted a blanket for the baby, even if the baby was meant to be E.


Looks like she might be playing yarn chicken unfortunately. So will need to get some other yarn to do one for Baby- now I wonder where she might be able to find some spare yarn?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


That looks really nice- love the colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lovely cardigan and cowls. Enjoy seeing this beautiful knitting. Off to do a day of work. Glad for the congeniality of the co-workers and doing children so always a good day. Hoping that the weather gets better for those in the Pacific and our eastern USA. Hoping that this terrible storm damage will be able to be overcome.


Thank you, Joyce! Hope your day has gone well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.
> 
> Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


Welcome back and what great news about your DB.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar here- maximum 13.3 today. As I said the spring days disappeared. But the sun has an extra warmth to it despite the cold that wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> In a playground this afternoon and the wind was really cold but when the sun was out it didn't feel too bad.
> I said to David I was thinking of going to the Toy Library- one little girls whole face lit up and a delighted yes. So we went of course. She gets so excited over things now it is delightful to watch-she wriggles away and dashes around getting the things she needs-Baby and a book. On the way back we stopped at the playground. Do you want to stop at the playground Elizabeth. A solemn nod of the head. Then she looks out the window and sees it- a delighted oooh, and then another oooh. So we got back and soon after Vicky comes to get her. Nappy change she says. No a complete change I said- we went to a playground that had water and sand. It was close by so Maryanne carried her home rather than put her in the car seat!


There does seem to be more warmth when in the sun now, thank goodness. E is growing up into such a delightful little soul. It is great as language develops.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am going crosseyed sitting here trying to read. LOL. So goodnight all. :sm17: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am going crosseyed sitting here trying to read. LOL. So goodnight all. :sm17: :sm11:


Hope you get a good night's rest!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh great fun! She is growing up and sounds delightful. How much longer till baby is due now?


Will be here within the next 2 weeks (induction 25th if hasn't come. Actual due date 27th. But the most recent research says that induction early is better than natural on the due date- and Vicky checked this out not taking the obstetrician's word for it).

Told someone today that Elizabeth would be a big sister soon and a huge smile spread across her face.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Will be here within the next 2 weeks (induction 25th if hasn't come. Actual due date 27th. But the most recent research says that induction early is better than natural on the due date- and Vicky checked this out not taking the obstetrician's word for it).
> 
> Told someone today that Elizabeth would be a big sister soon and a huge smile spread across her face.


 :sm24: Delightful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a worsted spun yarn, but not American Worsted weight. It is a 5 ply Gansey yarn, which I think is about American (Fine weight) (according to Wikipedia) (Margaret, can you help me out here?) I had thought it was about your Sport weight- but now I am in a muddle. Anyway it is a lot finer than DK.


Should be about a Sport weight you are correct.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am going crosseyed sitting here trying to read. LOL. So goodnight all. :sm17: :sm11:


Sleep well. And I too am off to bed. So night night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should be about a Sport weight you are correct.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sleep well. And I too am off to bed. So night night.


And I am about to head back to bed, as well. So sleep well, Margaret!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's lovely, great color combo. What kind if yarn is it, please?


It's Noro Matsuri. I think it is a wool silk blend. I saw the sweater in a blue/green combination and was smitten. After I bought the yarn, I read some complaints about it, but I enjoyed working with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Machriste the sweater is gorgeous! I love lot of color and you even matched up the stripes perfectly. I know that cardigan will be a joy to wear and so warm.


machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm being selfish; they are for me.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Very nice, Christmas gifts? Or just for you?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is gorgeous. Great colors, love the loops for buttons and the detail on the sleeves is really nice. (That finishing stuff stops a lot of my work.... I have 3-4 sweaters sooooo close to being done if I would just take a day and do it!)


Thanks, Jynx. The pattern had rolled edges. Didn't like them so switched to that zig zag. Hemmed the bottom, but rather liked the look on the sleeves so decided to try it for a while; can always hem it later. We've had temps in the 80s here lately so I'll have to wait a bit to wear it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Jynx. 


sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, interested in your vinegar, dawn soap, baking poder mix for floors. Can you tell me quantities?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> It's Noro Matsuri. I think it is a wool silk blend. Thank you all for your kind comments. I saw the sweater in a blue/green combination and was smitten. After I bought the yarn, I read some complaints about it, but I enjoyed working with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> i had a pattern to make a true Chinese style top and even ran across the small buttons and cording for the frog closures, but I know the pattern is too small for me now. It is a vibrant Kelly green with a tone on tone floral pattern in it. I thought it would look great with black satin pants. Someday, inspiration and nerve will strike at the same time. (Probably to make something for one of the girls.)


That brings back memories. When I was still sewing, I made a Cheomsang and loved it. Made the frog closures too. Of course, then, I had the shape too. Those were the good old days.
:sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My favorite breakfast after Thanksgiving! We always toasted the seeds as well. Can you can the filling mixture?


I haven't canned pumpkin, usually just freeze it, I can it plain & add everything when I do the pie mor whatever else I'm making


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I really think that would help my back (or anyone's) to get the pressure on discs just a little relief. DOn't know where I would put one though. SIL used to stand on the raised hearth and then pick me up with arms around my shoulders and shake me up and down a few times. Felt great!


The lady I used to go to for massage did those "lifts" she was great but has retired, about time, she's 83????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


Quite a haul! The bigger the hole, the better :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The pink is a wool bamboo mix, that I bought for a project for the GK's ages ago- bought too much. But it got used a wee while ago to make a lacy bookmark that will go to DGD probably as part of her Christmas present.
> The gloves are 100% wool so should be warm. They are some of what was left over from the blue Cardigan I made for Anne before the operation.


Lovely, and it fits her so well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


Very nice. I'm beginning to be ashamed. All I've done this summer is work on the Knitterati afghan and that, very slowly. Seem to have lost my enthusiasm for some reason.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar here- maximum 13.3 today. As I said the spring days disappeared. But the sun has an extra warmth to it despite the cold that wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> In a playground this afternoon and the wind was really cold but when the sun was out it didn't feel too bad.
> I said to David I was thinking of going to the Toy Library- one little girls whole face lit up and a delighted yes. So we went of course. She gets so excited over things now it is delightful to watch-she wriggles away and dashes around getting the things she needs-Baby and a book. On the way back we stopped at the playground. Do you want to stop at the playground Elizabeth. A solemn nod of the head. Then she looks out the window and sees it- a delighted oooh, and then another oooh. So we got back and soon after Vicky comes to get her. Nappy change she says. No a complete change I said- we went to a playground that had water and sand. It was close by so Maryanne carried her home rather than put her in the car seat!


Sounds like Elizabeth is getting to that really cute stage, so much fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


Such a lovely colour combination. I'm like you - dislike the finishing part. I still have several to sew together.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> More of Mother Natures PMS???? Hope it's not bad enough to do damage
> 
> I stopped at DHs cousins today when in town & hung in her inversion table for a few minutes again, I think it's actually helping my hip, maybe you need that too. Hope you back is better by morning


I'd like one of those inversion tables. I think it would help my back. A good stretch on the rack is just what I need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.
> 
> Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


Glad you arrived home safe and sound. Too bad about the return flight being so uncomfortable. Hope your DB is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

On page 51. Have bone broth on the go and it's ready so I'm off to put it in jars. Back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> It's Noro Matsuri. I think it is a wool silk blend. I saw the sweater in a blue/green combination and was smitten. After I bought the yarn, I read some complaints about it, but I enjoyed working with it.


Noro has such beautiful colors. I don't think I've seen Matsuri. Any Noro yarn I've seen here is crazy expensive but I did buy some online from UK for 1/2 what I saw here even with the shipping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, I'm glad you had a nice trip but not good about the uncomfortable flight home. Seems now days they cram the seats so tight & last time I flew the fellow in front of me reclined almost into my lap???? Personally I think if they are going to put the seasons so close together, they shouldn't be allowed to recline if anyone is seated behind them. 

Another dreary morning here. No rain yet. 
I've got so many vegetables in my fridge just now, I decided I'm going to do my Christmas Carrot Pudding this morning as it uses carrots & potatoes & while I have the shredder out I will run the huge zucchini I was gifted through it too. 
I think I will grind green tomatoes for mincemeat too, I use up the really small & odd shaped ones that probably won't ripen anyway. When these 2 jobs are done, the only canning I will have left is the tomatoes.????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Every time I hear of bee keepers I think of her.
> 
> When I think of bees I think of Gene Stratton Porter. She is an old fashioned author of books about nature.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like Elizabeth is getting to that really cute stage, so much fun.


Well said Bonnie.

She must be so fun. I love when they can talk and become real personalities.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked a mile and fed horses. Buster, the colt is home and let me pet him! Up at 3 having a lot of colitis today.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


Beautiful cardigan! Love the colors.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is, and we have hives at the nursery so can't get much more local than that! I used to get the caps and chew for sinuses and allergy. I believe they say within a 25 mile radius. The older lady that hosts the "Treehouse" craft group every month was married to a bee keeper and I am always looking for bee related items for her. She has quite the collection.


Which nursery? I'm always looking for local honey and would love to get it closer to home!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye Jo, you had no choice. That yarn needed a home and someone to love and cherish it. I know you will make some lovely things with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely, and it fits her so well.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'd like one of those inversion tables. I think it would help my back. A good stretch on the rack is just what I need.


My former boss had one and said it was wonderful. (I was going to say he swore by it, but he would never swear!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked a mile and fed horses. Buster, the colt is home and let me pet him! Up at 3 having a lot of colitis today.


I hope that subsides. Maybe you have been overdoing it? Take care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> My former boss had one and said it was wonderful. (I was going to say he swore by it, but he would never swear!)


I've not used it twice but think I will do it a few more times but I do think it's helping. The sciatica 
Re the inversion table


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Similar here- maximum 13.3 today. As I said the spring days disappeared. But the sun has an extra warmth to it despite the cold that wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> In a playground this afternoon and the wind was really cold but when the sun was out it didn't feel too bad.
> I said to David I was thinking of going to the Toy Library- one little girls whole face lit up and a delighted yes. So we went of course. She gets so excited over things now it is delightful to watch-she wriggles away and dashes around getting the things she needs-Baby and a book. On the way back we stopped at the playground. Do you want to stop at the playground Elizabeth. A solemn nod of the head. Then she looks out the window and sees it- a delighted oooh, and then another oooh. So we got back and soon after Vicky comes to get her. Nappy change she says. No a complete change I said- we went to a playground that had water and sand. It was close by so Maryanne carried her home rather than put her in the car seat!


She sounds so sweet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get honey at our market too and will get extra for throughout the winter. Local honey is best and is supposed to help alleviate allergy symptoms.


I love the stuff! I always try to get local.

Desert Joy, glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've not used it twice but think I will do it a few more times but I do think it's helping. The sciatica
> Re the inversion table


Darn spell check, thus was supposed to say I've only used it twice????Good grief


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> She is in International Relations, which I think it what Gwen's daughter is also studying. At one time, she wanted to be a spy for the CIA or FBI. Granted, she was much younger! I have a niece who was in the Peace Corp and then several non-profits that send her all over the world. She is quite keen on finding something for Rachel. I'm much keener on keeping her in safer countries! Her internship last year was at the State Capitol writing bills for one of the representatives. Now she is at law office but I have no idea what she is doing since she just started last week, probably grunt work, but it will look better on her resume' than a waitress job. Thanks. I think she is a pretty girl, inside and out, and always with that smile. She does love life.


That was my youngest daughter's subject, too. She did actually apply to the security services (not that I knew that, of course!). She did her master's, went off to hand in her dissertation, came back and told us she was pregnant. I wouldn't swap the three lovely grandchildren she has given me for any brilliant career, but I think there are times she wonders about what might have been.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've not used it twice but think I will do it a few more times but I do think it's helping. The sciatica
> Re the inversion table


I've never used an inversion table and I'm not sure that I would be brave enough to try, but a few years ago when I was suffering from a 'frozen shoulder ', my GP offered to try some manipulation. That involved him tipping me backwards with my arms help in various positions, which I think may have been very similar to an inversion table in its effect. It did not bring about an instant cure, but as a result, I was able to reduce the painkillers almost at once, and within a week or two, I was free of the pain that had made life a misery for at least two years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That was my youngest daughter's subject, too. She did actually apply to the security services (not that I knew that, of course!). She did her master's, went off to hand in her dissertation, came back and told us she was pregnant. I wouldn't swap the three lovely grandchildren she has given me for any brilliant career, but I think there are times she wonders about what might have been.


My niece has the brilliant career, but looks unlikely to have children. I don't ask, but am sure my brother would love to have grandchildren. But we don't always get what we hope for.
Do you head south soon, Chris?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a fabulous haul. Lucky you :sm24:


I agree! Love that you could give it a new home, Kaye Jo.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home again! Journey back wasn't too bad, we were delayed 90 minutes by French air traffic control working to rule, but it could have been worse. I must say though that the seats on the plane were the worst ever, not just upright, but actually made you feel they were leaning forward! Most uncomfortable, but fortunately a less than 3 hours flight. Glad to hear everyone was ok after the terrible storms. Off to catch up, TTYL.
> 
> Forgot to say I'll keep your DS in my thoughts Gwen. My DB got home from hospital last Thursday and I'm going to nip over to see him today - he only lives 20 minutes away by car.


Hope your DB is doing well.

Sending good thoughts for your sister, Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


That's beautiful. Looks warm, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You ARE feeling better and about time. It has been a difficult couple of months. How nice that the girls will be home for a visit.
> 
> I'm big into making my own cleaning concoctions and do the floors with a baking soda, vinegar, Dawn and water combo. It is amazing. My neighbor uses a spray bottle of vinegar mix on the counter tops every night. Back in the day when I actually DID windows, vinegar mix and newspaper was the best, Now, I have solar screens so only have to do the patio doors occasionally and they are on a roofed patio so not too bad. I have a guy come do the whole house a couple times a year. For a brief time, I worked for Service Master cleaning a factory and we used rubbing alcohol on the stainless sinks in the medical office. It was great for not streaking. I find the natural products are often much more efficient than the store items and certainly cheaper!


I use the vinegar & Dawn mixture for just about everything. It works a wonder on so many things.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you JanetLee! Both Anne and I were very pleased with how the cardigan fitted just right!


It is lovely as is Anne. :sm24:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

machristie...I love your cardigan. Just my size???


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece has the brilliant career, but looks unlikely to have children. I don't ask, but am sure my brother would love to have grandchildren. But we don't always get what we hope for.
> Do you head south soon, Chris?


Yes, I count myself very fortunate to have all my grandchildren. My brother-in-law and his wife seem unlikely to have grandchildren, although they have a son and a daughter. They are incredibly generous towards our little ones, but I do really wish that they could be blessed with some of their own.

We head off in the morning. The routine we have developed in the past few years is to have an overnight stay near to Dover, then get an early ferry over to France. This means that we have a few hours to explore the many attractions of Kent. For many years, we had been conscious that it was a part of the country that we simply rushed through en route to somewhere else, so we decided that, now that we had more leisure, we would make the journey a part of the holiday. This year, we have a couple of gardens earmarked to visit, with a night in a hotel in Folkestone. Then we cross over to France on Friday morning, have another overnight stop, before arriving down in Provence on Saturday afternoon.

I will try to stay in touch, but cannot be quite sure how good internet connections may be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is lovely as is Anne. :sm24:


Thank you, and she is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I count myself very fortunate to have all my grandchildren. My brother-in-law and his wife seem unlikely to have grandchildren, although they have a son and a daughter. They are incredibly generous towards our little ones, but I do really wish that they could be blessed with some of their own.
> 
> We head off in the morning. The routine we have developed in the past few years is to have an overnight stay near to Dover, then get an early ferry over to France. This means that we have a few hours to explore the many attractions of Kent. For many years, we had been conscious that it was a part of the country that we simply rushed through en route to somewhere else, so we decided that, now that we had more leisure, we would make the journey a part of the holiday. This year, we have a couple of gardens earmarked to visit, with a night in a hotel in Folkestone. Then we cross over to France on Friday morning, have another overnight stop, before arriving down in Provence on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I will try to stay in touch, but cannot be quite sure how good internet connections may be.


 :sm24: This is so different from our situation where we have a 3 to 3 1/2 hour flight to get to anywhere else! Have a great time in Kent and France. Hope you get good weather!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ssyc? got it - simply socks - ft. wayne, indiana usa



darowil said:


> Can see that it would be fun- but must say SSYC sounds a much better option!
> 
> How great that your DHs have become good friends as well all becuase of the TP.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have not been very productive today, so I will be burning the midnight oil! I'm getting my nephews this weekend and possibly one of DS's grands, a girl. She is very sweet and I hope she gets to come.

I'm still not getting the Digest. Nor has Admin responded to my 2 emails. I still get TP notifications so don't know what is up. I'm checking my Spam folder and nothing there either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Were you on Ryan air? On any plane, I avoid the back row. No reclining at all and most uncomfortable.= and then there is the galley traffic.
> 
> Hope your brother is adjusting wel and, most important, feeling much better without infection.


No, fortunately it wasn't Ryanair as they just cancelled ALL their flights, I don't know what those passengers did to get home? I think the company we flew with were called ASL, it was a french airline.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What about making a pumpkin soup? I made a carrot soup that really turned out great and canned it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't canned pumpkin, usually just freeze it, I can it plain & add everything when I do the pie mor whatever else I'm making


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have not been very productive today, so I will be burning the midnight oil! I'm getting my nephews this weekend and possibly one of DS's grands, a girl. She is very sweet and I hope she gets to come.
> 
> I'm still not getting the Digest. Nor has Admin responded to my 2 emails. I still get TP notifications so don't know what is up. I'm checking my Spam folder and nothing there either.


Go into your profile to be sure it's marked as one of your preferences.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


Pretty iffy situation. Hope someone can get them ice and new supplies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you're purple again! Love ❤ it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, just got one of "those" calls, saying he was calling about my "Windows" computer connection, so before I hung up I told him my windows are sparkling because I just cleaned them lol! Sometimes it's fun to act like a dumb old lady!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Go into your profile to be sure it's marked as one of your preferences.


I looked, but didn't see anything specifically marked digest. I tried to sign up for it and it said I was already signed up. I was getting them until a few days ago. I guess I'll just click the Latest Digest at the bottom to read it. Really interesting though!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, interested in your vinegar, dawn soap, baking poder mix for floors. Can you tell me quantities?


Heavy Duty Floor Cleaner

1 cup white vinegar
1 tablespoon liquid dish soap
1 cup baking soda
2 gallons very warm tap water.

I use Blue Dawn because it has a reputation as a good grease cutter, but I'm sure any dish soap would work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't remember him but do remember his brother being shot and following it closely. And hearing on the news that he had died and pushing my food away and crying at the kitchen table.


Yes, that family has gone through so any tragedies. Of course, I did not live in Dallas when John was killed, but I do now so see constant reminders around town. I'm used to it now but it was bit eerie when we first relocated.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is there not something you can put over the window to stop the draught Julie, a long time ago someone I know put wide masking tape along the window just to stop the draught coming in till he got the windows replaced , its the tape decorators use when painting and easily pulls off when not needed anymore ,


jules, what about plastic covering the windows you can put it up or have it put up with weather stripping and nails or duck tape. Please be sure your not dealing with pneumonia, since this has hung on so long.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think of it last night but when we were first married we lived in several very old houses that didn't have good windows. We cut strips of cardboard about an inch wide long enough to go around the whole window & used a sheet of plastic big enough to cover the window & held it in place by stapling the strips of cardboard along the window frame. They even sell "window kits" here in the fall in the hardware stores. That would help a lot with your drafts.


yes, thats what i was remembering mom and dad doing when we lived in the little house with the bad windows. Jules, this is a very efficient way to stop the drafts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too Jynx.


Heavy duty floor cleaner

I cup white vinegar, 1 cup baking soda, 1 tablespoon dish soap and 2 gallons very warm tap water.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> That brings back memories. When I was still sewing, I made a Cheomsang and loved it. Made the frog closures too. Of course, then, I had the shape too. Those were the good old days.
> :sm13:


That was my plan and still have it all, except the shape! It sure would look better on Rachel than me these days. I'll bet yours was fabulous. It is such a classic and I have always liked some version of that neck treatment.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The lady I used to go to for massage did those "lifts" she was great but has retired, about time, she's 83????


 WOW, she has to be one strong lady. SIL is 6'5" and was a football player. Another thing that used to feel great and was probably horrible.... when a kid, my cousin and I used to take turns walking on each other's backs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Which nursery? I'm always looking for local honey and would love to get it closer to home!


Bruce Miller. He usually just gives it away but I think one of the hives failed this year He does sell Fains which is local and what Babe's Chicken uses. I always check out the honey booth at the State Fair too for beeswax for treating thread, candles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I count myself very fortunate to have all my grandchildren. My brother-in-law and his wife seem unlikely to have grandchildren, although they have a son and a daughter. They are incredibly generous towards our little ones, but I do really wish that they could be blessed with some of their own.
> 
> We head off in the morning. The routine we have developed in the past few years is to have an overnight stay near to Dover, then get an early ferry over to France. This means that we have a few hours to explore the many attractions of Kent. For many years, we had been conscious that it was a part of the country that we simply rushed through en route to somewhere else, so we decided that, now that we had more leisure, we would make the journey a part of the holiday. This year, we have a couple of gardens earmarked to visit, with a night in a hotel in Folkestone. Then we cross over to France on Friday morning, have another overnight stop, before arriving down in Provence on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I will try to stay in touch, but cannot be quite sure how good internet connections may be.


Hope you have a great trip & take lots of pictures to share with us


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you had a nice trip but not good about the uncomfortable flight home. Seems now days they cram the seats so tight & last time I flew the fellow in front of me reclined almost into my lap???? Personally I think if they are going to put the seasons so close together, they shouldn't be allowed to recline if anyone is seated behind them.
> 
> Another dreary morning here. No rain yet.
> I've got so many vegetables in my fridge just now, I decided I'm going to do my Christmas Carrot Pudding this morning as it uses carrots & potatoes & while I have the shredder out I will run the huge zucchini I was gifted through it too.
> I think I will grind green tomatoes for mincemeat too, I use up the really small & odd shaped ones that probably won't ripen anyway. When these 2 jobs are done, the only canning I will have left is the tomatoes.????????


WOW, you sure got a lot done.... I agree on the seats. Having someone recline to the point that you can't have your tray table down or reach under the seat is just rude.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What about making a pumpkin soup? I made a carrot soup that really turned out great and canned it.


It might be good but my fussy DH wouldn't eat it????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


Oh, no. Doesn't she have any sort of generator? When we just had the little one, we would plug the fridge in until cold, then plug the freezer in for a while. It was a pain but at least nothing spoiled. We were afraid we would lose power when away or when it was -40, that why we put the big generator in last year


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That was my youngest daughter's subject, too. She did actually apply to the security services (not that I knew that, of course!). She did her master's, went off to hand in her dissertation, came back and told us she was pregnant. I wouldn't swap the three lovely grandchildren she has given me for any brilliant career, but I think there are times she wonders about what might have been.


I pretty sure there are a lot of us that sometimes wonder what might have been. I wanted to be a doctor, but that was not considered proper career for a girl at the time. I didn't want to be nurse so studied to teach Special Education for the Physically Handicapped (and that is what it was called at the time). I'm with you though. Dre'a waited 8 years after they married before having children. I really wasn't expecting grands, but they are my sunshine. Had I not left school early and had their mother, I wouldn't have them. The trade-off was well worth it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I've never used an inversion table and I'm not sure that I would be brave enough to try, but a few years ago when I was suffering from a 'frozen shoulder ', my GP offered to try some manipulation. That involved him tipping me backwards with my arms help in various positions, which I think may have been very similar to an inversion table in its effect. It did not bring about an instant cure, but as a result, I was able to reduce the painkillers almost at once, and within a week or two, I was free of the pain that had made life a misery for at least two years.


 I also had a "frozen shoulder" about 7 years ago and the physical therapist had me do exercises etc. but the manipulations he did were the best and made it feel so much better. I still occasionally use a pulley system I can hook on the door to pull my bent arm up as high as possible behind my back. At the time, I could barely get it past my waist.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I use the vinegar & Dawn mixture for just about everything. It works a wonder on so many things.


Me too. Amazes me how so little soap makes so much suds and cleans so well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


Not good news. Eating out of the cupboard only goes so far. Sure hope they get it fixed real soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I looked, but didn't see anything specifically marked digest. I tried to sign up for it and it said I was already signed up. I was getting them until a few days ago. I guess I'll just click the Latest Digest at the bottom to read it. Really interesting though!


I don't get it either but haven't checked to see if I'm signed up. I was. Then again I seldom get out in the forum anymore. Too little time. I did see some fantastic shoes that I HAVE TO HAVE last night though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you so much for recipe for floor cleaner. I have bookmarked it and saved in my notes app.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW, you sure got a lot done.... I agree on the seats. Having someone recline to the point that you can't have your tray table down or reach under the seat is just rude.


The last flight we were on had seats that weren't built to recline. Very unconfortable and no foot & leg space either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The last flight we were on had seats that weren't built to recline. Very unconfortable and no foot & leg space either.


YUCK... What airline? Bet Dale was especially happy. I could do that for a SHORT flight but not anything over an hour or so. American better not go that route.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YUCK... What airline? Bet Dale was especially happy. I could do that for a SHORT flight but not anything over an hour or so. American better not go that route.


Frontier to Orlando.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I approve. The yarn needed a good home.


 :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I wish I was there. that teal / turquoise colors looks like it would match some I already have. Have fun.


Is it the yarn that is in the bag, two different colors of blue? It's a light blue and dark blue. 
Then there are round skeins of a medium green. 
If it's the light blue that you are seeing, I'll see if I can get a better picture and if it matches, I'll send it too you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


That's lovely! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a fabulous haul. Lucky you :sm24:


It's awesome, I agree. I do hope that we don't lose anymore knitters anytime soon though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, just got one of "those" calls, saying he was calling about my "Windows" computer connection, so before I hung up I told him my windows are sparkling because I just cleaned them lol! Sometimes it's fun to act like a dumb old lady!


I think they must be doing our area- I had one last night- did not think of anything witty - but hung up on her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules, what about plastic covering the windows you can put it up or have it put up with weather stripping and nails or duck tape. Please be sure your not dealing with pneumonia, since this has hung on so long.


 :sm24: I'll be checking it out when the Handyman comes Monday. I want also to have him secure the tall cabinets in case of earthquake.
The doctor says my lungs are clear- it's just my head.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> yes, thats what i was remembering mom and dad doing when we lived in the little house with the bad windows. Jules, this is a very efficient way to stop the drafts.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they must be doing our area- I had one last night- did not think of anything witty - but hung up on her.


They sure are, just hung up on the 3rd one today grrrrrr! No cheeky comments this time just hung up. It's handy having caller ID, so can see who's there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oooh lucky you , it all looks lovely and if it all needed a new home you did it a favour ????


Homeless yarn would be tragic. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You ARE feeling better and about time. It has been a difficult couple of months. How nice that the girls will be home for a visit.
> 
> I'm big into making my own cleaning concoctions and do the floors with a baking soda, vinegar, Dawn and water combo. It is amazing. My neighbor uses a spray bottle of vinegar mix on the counter tops every night. Back in the day when I actually DID windows, vinegar mix and newspaper was the best, Now, I have solar screens so only have to do the patio doors occasionally and they are on a roofed patio so not too bad. I have a guy come do the whole house a couple times a year. For a brief time, I worked for Service Master cleaning a factory and we used rubbing alcohol on the stainless sinks in the medical office. It was great for not streaking. I find the natural products are often much more efficient than the store items and certainly cheaper!


Cheap vodka is great for cleaning too, since it's a natural disinfectant. As Ally Kirsty says though, buy the cheapest so you aren't tempted to drink it. :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No shame in a great bargain and it doesn't get greater than FREE. Such nice colors too. I don't wear a lot of green but that is a beautiful shade and will look terrific on you.


I won't make anything in the green for me, I think it's a DK weight from the look of it, so it'll make a great sweater for someone, my bff's fave color is green, so maybe... :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I thought about the KAP swap table. Lots of happy homes to be had there.


 :sm24: 
She had a couple boxes of Red Heart and another acrylic that they are going to take to the senior center. 
But I know I'll have yarn for the swap table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm17:Thanks. The disc jockey at her parent's wedding commented that there were going to be some great looking kids in their future and he wasn't wrong!


He nailed that one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Similar here- maximum 13.3 today. As I said the spring days disappeared. But the sun has an extra warmth to it despite the cold that wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> In a playground this afternoon and the wind was really cold but when the sun was out it didn't feel too bad.
> I said to David I was thinking of going to the Toy Library- one little girls whole face lit up and a delighted yes. So we went of course. She gets so excited over things now it is delightful to watch-she wriggles away and dashes around getting the things she needs-Baby and a book. On the way back we stopped at the playground. Do you want to stop at the playground Elizabeth. A solemn nod of the head. Then she looks out the window and sees it- a delighted oooh, and then another oooh. So we got back and soon after Vicky comes to get her. Nappy change she says. No a complete change I said- we went to a playground that had water and sand. It was close by so Maryanne carried her home rather than put her in the car seat!


LOL!! She knows what she likes. 
That's a great Auntie!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> She had a couple boxes of Red Heart and another acrylic that they are going to take to the senior center.
> But I know I'll have yarn for the swap table.


If the Sr. Center is anything like ours, it will be greatly appreciated. So many do lap robes for elderly and other charity knitting so free supplies are always welcome.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


That must be so difficult for them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bruce Miller. He usually just gives it away but I think one of the hives failed this year He does sell Fains which is local and what Babe's Chicken uses. I always check out the honey booth at the State Fair too for beeswax for treating thread, candles.


You are lucky to get it for free. Very generous. It is an expensive pastime and raw honey is a premium product.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you get a good night's rest!


I read for a while in bed and then bombed out, woke around 5 took ages to get back sleep then the rubbish truck woke me from a deep sleep about 6.45am. I could have slept another hour at least. Didnt need to get up early today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Will be here within the next 2 weeks (induction 25th if hasn't come. Actual due date 27th. But the most recent research says that induction early is better than natural on the due date- and Vicky checked this out not taking the obstetrician's word for it).
> 
> Told someone today that Elizabeth would be a big sister soon and a huge smile spread across her face.


 :sm24: Gosh not long now at all then. How gorgeous for Elizabeth to be excited about the new baby.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

A friend shared this on fb so I am sharing with you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, just got one of "those" calls, saying he was calling about my "Windows" computer connection, so before I hung up I told him my windows are sparkling because I just cleaned them lol! Sometimes it's fun to act like a dumb old lady!


Well done to you! :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> A friend shared this on fb so I am sharing with you all.


So true???? :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> They sure are, just hung up on the 3rd one today grrrrrr! No cheeky comments this time just hung up. It's handy having caller ID, so can see who's there.


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I read for a while in bed and then bombed out, woke around 5 took ages to get back sleep then the rubbish truck woke me from a deep sleep about 6.45am. I could have slept another hour at least. Didnt need to get up early today.


Jolly rubbish truck! Yours comes through early- Ours don't start until 7 a.m..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David's asthma has been playing up so he is now on steroids and orders not to do any dusty work for now- so work on the kitchen is suspended. Just as well I don't have the same confidence in my DH as he has in himself! I'm not expecting a kitchen by the end of October, he is. Mind you his idea of a kitchen is cupboards and bench without doors etc. Or I think the top cupboards. Well I don't think it will ever actually be done completely. After all no room is yet fully finished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: This is so different from our situation where we have a 3 to 3 1/2 hour flight to get to anywhere else! Have a great time in Kent and France. Hope you get good weather!


And 4 hours 15 minutes for us to Auckland which would be the closest international for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have not been very productive today, so I will be burning the midnight oil! I'm getting my nephews this weekend and possibly one of DS's grands, a girl. She is very sweet and I hope she gets to come.
> 
> I'm still not getting the Digest. Nor has Admin responded to my 2 emails. I still get TP notifications so don't know what is up. I'm checking my Spam folder and nothing there either.


Have you checked your profile? Sometimes they just change for no apparent reason- and reclick the box and things should be right again.

I see you tried that and that there isn't one just for the digest. Try unclicking the ones there and reactivating them maybe?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jolly rubbish truck! Yours comes through early- Ours don't start until 7 a.m..


Sometimes early and other times they may not get to me till late morning. I dont know what time they start here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David's asthma has been playing up so he is now on steroids and orders not to do any dusty work for now- so work on the kitchen is suspended. Just as well I don't have the same confidence in my DH as he has in himself! I'm not expecting a kitchen by the end of October, he is. Mind you his idea of a kitchen is cupboards and bench without doors etc. Or I think the top cupboards. Well I don't think it will ever actually be done completely. After all no room is yet fully finished.


I hope he improves now. I guess the weather doesnt help either.... real allergy weather with these winds just now. Mmm still hopeful you will have at least a working kitchen maybe by the end of year?! :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope he improves now. I guess the weather doesnt help either.... real allergy weather with these winds just now. Mmm still hopeful you will have at least a working kitchen maybe by the end of year?! :sm19:


Right now I'm feeling that pigs flying is more likely!
Wonder if it is weather? Must ask if he is taking anti-histamines. He often does.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Right now I'm feeling that pigs flying is more likely!
> Wonder if it is weather? Must ask if he is taking anti-histamines. He often does.


 :sm06: LOL

Well it is Spring (supposedly anyway) and here it has been pretty windy most days and rain on and off. :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy! Yes, I had it done yesterday. Darker than before but it will light as I wash it. I love it and so does DH. They also did a slightly different process so it should last longer this time. Also had about an inch trimmed off.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you're purple again! Love ❤ it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cheap vodka is great for cleaning too, since it's a natural disinfectant. As Ally Kirsty says though, buy the cheapest so you aren't tempted to drink it. :sm12: :sm23:


Not a temptation ever for me! I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jynx! I have saved this as I have GOT to mop the floors this week sometime.


Dreamweaver said:


> Heavy Duty Floor Cleaner
> 
> 1 cup white vinegar
> 1 tablespoon liquid dish soap
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love your new purple, Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so related to your DH and getting the kitchen completed. I took me almost 2 years to get DH to finish running the wires for the security system; they were left draped across the living room wall (super tacky and drove me nuts). I finish became really a B**CH about it ranting and raving and it was done in less than an hour.

Hope your David is feeling better too.



darowil said:


> Right now I'm feeling that pigs flying is more likely!
> Wonder if it is weather? Must ask if he is taking anti-histamines. He often does.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Sorlenna. (re: purple hair)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was... and the other day that everyone in this country remembers is the day Kennedy was shot. I lived in Chicago and worked for the government at the time and we were all sent home immediately.


Mom had taken grandma to visit a friend. The news came on the tv while we were there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I'm glad I'm not the only one with a room like that. I try to tidy it but then I go & work at something & it's a disaster again???? I just have too much stuff in there for the size of the room, if it was just my craft room it wouldn't be so bad but there a computer table with the printer on it & a small bed for GD as well as all my "junk"


DD's room turned into the craft and catch all room and still has a double bed and dresser in it with barely a path. That needs to be my next project.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, but I do hear about the smoke from some of the ladies on here. It has to be such a worry, as the winds can shift and take the fire in a totally new direction. We are wanting to see some Fall color so keep checking the internet to see where there is clean air.


Then you will probably have to go to the north east. Maine and Vermont will be beautiful soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Your aunt sounds much like my grandmother and mother. Delightful and nt going to miss a family celebration.
> 
> I could also just puddle that gorgeous silk around a vase of pretty flowers on a table. Itis ashame to have it sitting on shelf.


That would be a gorgeous accent!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has dawned a beautiful clear blue day- hope it stays that way!


Enjoy the sun! It rained last night, but was kind enough to wait until we got our camp/show spot for the weekend, had supper (ordered pizza) and DS got his tent set up and everything in it. Its mostly cloudy but I do see some beautiful blue patches. It's supposed to be a beautiful weekend from here on out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> pie --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got most of the garden cleaned up and ready for the winter now need a medieval stretch rack to put all my bones and muscles back into place , a good stretch with a few clicks would do it , we have had a lovely day here till about 7 oclock then the rain hit , knew it was coming as we are under a weather warning as the first named storm of the season Storm Ailleen is going to pay us a visit , how nice of her , and is it just me or are we getting a lot of these storms here in the uk since they decided to name them , this one is going to be gale force winds of up to 75 mph and cause flooding in certain places including residential areas luckily we are on high ground


Glad you got the garden cleaned up. Stretch out those kinks. Hope you stay safe, with no flooding or damage, as well as all in the path.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, the damage done to Puerto Rico, British Virgin Islands and others nearby. They took a direct hit.


Yes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I count myself very fortunate to have all my grandchildren. My brother-in-law and his wife seem unlikely to have grandchildren, although they have a son and a daughter. They are incredibly generous towards our little ones, but I do really wish that they could be blessed with some of their own.
> 
> We head off in the morning. The routine we have developed in the past few years is to have an overnight stay near to Dover, then get an early ferry over to France. This means that we have a few hours to explore the many attractions of Kent. For many years, we had been conscious that it was a part of the country that we simply rushed through en route to somewhere else, so we decided that, now that we had more leisure, we would make the journey a part of the holiday. This year, we have a couple of gardens earmarked to visit, with a night in a hotel in Folkestone. Then we cross over to France on Friday morning, have another overnight stop, before arriving down in Provence on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I will try to stay in touch, but cannot be quite sure how good internet connections may be.


I hope you have a great time and that the weather is nice for your trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been somewhat productive today. I got vacuuming done and also move all the canned goods out to the porch. A.C. still isn't fixed but it is considerably cooler so it was/is safe to put it all out on the glassed porch. Boy were they heavy! then this afternoon I made a huge pot of homemade vegetable soup which we just had for dinner. Lots of leftovers so I'll freeze some of it. My sister also stopped by for a short visit. She having some major health issues; she's 71. Neurologist has done a battery of tests as well as cardiologist and they are waiting for results. Thought that she possibly has had a small stroke. Her diet is horrible and she borrowed my Bone Broth Diet book to read and may decide to give it a try. Prayers for her would be appreciated if you are so inclined.
> 
> Jynx your DGD is gorgeous! Yes, she and Hannah have the same majors in college. Hannah will graduate in December. Who knows what she will then do; don't think she knows anymore either. She initially had similar ideas as your DGD but now who knows what will present itself. Just wishing her well and that whatever path life leads her that she will be happy and successful.
> 
> I finished up a couple of cowls for myself the past couple of days and am working on a third right now. Nothing fancy but am pleased with them. I've set aside the brioche work for now; just not up to the frustration. I'm off to work on it the 3rd cowl now. TTYL


I'm glad you could get the canned goods moved to the porch. Hope the part comes in soon. Prayers for your sister.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


My friend has lost all power where her place is but there is a custodian who is going to empty her fridge which has lots of food in it. Luckily she had no damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope your DS goes on bone broth diet. You sure are an example.
> 
> I got to walk a mile today, then feed the horses. Came home changed linens, did laundry, played my dulcimer! Then used baking soda and white vinegar on gunky stove hood grating. Yucko. Didn't have to scrub pretty much took grease off itself. Can you tell I'm feeling better? Also both DD's are coming home for Al's bday the end of the month. The youngest, Amy is bringing her new guy!


I'm so glad you are feeling better! I'm sure you are excited to see them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, just got one of "those" calls, saying he was calling about my "Windows" computer connection, so before I hung up I told him my windows are sparkling because I just cleaned them lol! Sometimes it's fun to act like a dumb old lady!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I wish I was there. that teal / turquoise colors looks like it would match some I already have. Have fun.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you visit often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A friend shared this on fb so I am sharing with you all.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


Lovely! Beautiful colors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love pumpkin pie but 13 pumpkins is a lot if pie????


Lol! Only if you are not pregnant in the summer and craving pumpkin pie! 30 years later and I still sometimes crave it in the summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are lucky to get it for free. Very generous. It is an expensive pastime and raw honey is a premium product.


Yes, it's expensive here too. I buy beeswax from a honey farm to make hand lotion bars every Christmas, it still has a faint honey smell to it which I like better than buying commercial stuff at Michaels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A friend shared this on fb so I am sharing with you all.


????????cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's asthma has been playing up so he is now on steroids and orders not to do any dusty work for now- so work on the kitchen is suspended. Just as well I don't have the same confidence in my DH as he has in himself! I'm not expecting a kitchen by the end of October, he is. Mind you his idea of a kitchen is cupboards and bench without doors etc. Or I think the top cupboards. Well I don't think it will ever actually be done completely. After all no room is yet fully finished.


I hope he's better soon
I would have lost my mind by now living in a construction zone. Will he consent to getting some help so you can at least have a functional kitchen?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not a temptation ever for me! I can't stand the stuff.


Nor for me either, reminds me of rubbing alcohol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, the purple looks great. 

I got up & threw all the ingredients together for the mincemeat, it has to simmer 3 hrs. The green tomatoes I cooked yesterday as they have to cook & then sit overnight & I peeled the apples too so this morning I just had to dump everything together so it didn't take long to get it cooking. 
It's wet out this morning, thankfully, I think that saved us from frost. I have a begonia & an ice plant I want to bring in & should get some celery out of the garden too- I just chop it up & freeze it & use it all winter for cooking, except for the odd stalk for salad, I rarely buy any.
DS called last night to get me to pick up GKs after school today until they are off work.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Big hugs back to you from Kimmy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's asthma has been playing up so he is now on steroids and orders not to do any dusty work for now- so work on the kitchen is suspended. Just as well I don't have the same confidence in my DH as he has in himself! I'm not expecting a kitchen by the end of October, he is. Mind you his idea of a kitchen is cupboards and bench without doors etc. Or I think the top cupboards. Well I don't think it will ever actually be done completely. After all no room is yet fully finished.


Golly. Not sure I could handle that with equanimity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And 4 hours 15 minutes for us to Auckland which would be the closest international for us.


You do have a vast selection of Interstate though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sometimes early and other times they may not get to me till late morning. I dont know what time they start here.


Bit awkward for getting them out- do you have bins or bags?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy the sun! It rained last night, but was kind enough to wait until we got our camp/show spot for the weekend, had supper (ordered pizza) and DS got his tent set up and everything in it. Its mostly cloudy but I do see some beautiful blue patches. It's supposed to be a beautiful weekend from here on out.


Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy the sun! It rained last night, but was kind enough to wait until we got our camp/show spot for the weekend, had supper (ordered pizza) and DS got his tent set up and everything in it. Its mostly cloudy but I do see some beautiful blue patches. It's supposed to be a beautiful weekend from here on out.


I sure hope so. Have a great time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna be there right now - all that delicious honey - nectar of the gods. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I thought everyone might be interested in where DH and I are going tomorrow. DH belongs to Conwy Beekeepers who hold a Honey Fair every year and the proceeds from renting a stall going to a charity called Bees for Development. They help beekeepers in poor countries.
> http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/
> Beekeepers come from a wide area to sell their honey and there many other stalls too. This was a charter for a fair granted by King John 700 hundred years ago. DH is going to marshall as the main street is closed off. I am going to stay with DD who lives in Conwy.
> Conwy is situated on an estuary with a walled town and a lovely castle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has become my motto also. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> THANKS ALL for the nice complements on Rachel. All us grandma's have to brag once in awhile. She and Livey brighten my every day. In fact I need to get off here and try to do something to this rat's nest of hair that I didn't roll after I washed this morning, find some fresh clothes and give the kittens a little sewing time so they will be tired out and sleep while we are at the volleyball game. Anther day without getting the errands run. Still not quite 100% so being lazy. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's expensive here too. I buy beeswax from a honey farm to make hand lotion bars every Christmas, it still has a faint honey smell to it which I like better than buying commercial stuff at Michaels


That sounds lovely. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i wanna be there right now - all that delicious honey - nectar of the gods. --- sam


You would love it :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bruce Miller. He usually just gives it away but I think one of the hives failed this year He does sell Fains which is local and what Babe's Chicken uses. I always check out the honey booth at the State Fair too for beeswax for treating thread, candles.


That is so close to me and I use them most of the time, but I never knew about the bees! Babe's! Words cannot describe how wonderful I think Babe's is! May have to go soon!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jolly rubbish truck! Yours comes through early- Ours don't start until 7 a.m..


You all get no sympathy from me! Ours comes 4 ams/week, sometimes as early as 5:45. 33 people generate an awful lot of trash!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I read for a while in bed and then bombed out, woke around 5 took ages to get back sleep then the rubbish truck woke me from a deep sleep about 6.45am. I could have slept another hour at least. Didnt need to get up early today.


Wow that is early , they don't start till 7.30 here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Love your new purple, Gwen.


Hair is looking great Gwen


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I'm with you lazy day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a worsted spun yarn, but not American Worsted weight. It is a 5 ply Gansey yarn, which I think is about American (Fine weight) (according to Wikipedia) (Margaret, can you help me out here?) I had thought it was about your Sport weight- but now I am in a muddle. Anyway it is a lot finer than DK.


Thank you. What I use for socks is fingering weight or a #2. That's a nice weight for gloves. Our worsted is warmer but bulkier on my hands.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should be about a Sport weight you are correct.


So a #3 here. And our worsted is a #4. Lace would be a #1.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm being selfish; they are for me.


You aren't being selfish. You deserve them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are these storms a kind of hurricane? hope you miss the really high winds. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got most of the garden cleaned up and ready for the winter now need a medieval stretch rack to put all my bones and muscles back into place , a good stretch with a few clicks would do it , we have had a lovely day here till about 7 oclock then the rain hit , knew it was coming as we are under a weather warning as the first named storm of the season Storm Ailleen is going to pay us a visit , how nice of her , and is it just me or are we getting a lot of these storms here in the uk since they decided to name them , this one is going to be gale force winds of up to 75 mph and cause flooding in certain places including residential areas luckily we are on high ground


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have not been very productive today, so I will be burning the midnight oil! I'm getting my nephews this weekend and possibly one of DS's grands, a girl. She is very sweet and I hope she gets to come.
> 
> I'm still not getting the Digest. Nor has Admin responded to my 2 emails. I still get TP notifications so don't know what is up. I'm checking my Spam folder and nothing there either.


Go to your settings and see if the digest has become unchecked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they still married? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got himself another wife , didn't think there was anyone stupid enough to put up with him but I was obviously wrong


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


Oh no! Hope it is back on really soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I'll be checking it out when the Handyman comes Monday. I want also to have him secure the tall cabinets in case of earthquake.
> The doctor says my lungs are clear- it's just my head.


Glad your lungs are clear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cheap vodka is great for cleaning too, since it's a natural disinfectant. As Ally Kirsty says though, buy the cheapest so you aren't tempted to drink it. :sm12: :sm23:


Nah. Tastes like lighter fluid smells!
:sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great haul - that is a great green yarn. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was only going to take sock yarn, that's it, I wasn't going to take anything else... Uh huh... See how well that worked, there was no sock yarn, but that didn't stop me from coming home with 60 skeins of wools and cottons. :sm16: :sm12:
> I'm hanging my head in shame...
> But it was FREE!!! And it needed a new home, and I made sure no one else wanted to give it a safe place before I took anything... I'm digging myself a bigger hole aren't I?
> :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A friend shared this on fb so I am sharing with you all.


Hugging you right back!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The pink is a wool bamboo mix, that I bought for a project for the GK's ages ago- bought too much. But it got used a wee while ago to make a lacy bookmark that will go to DGD probably as part of her Christmas present.
> The gloves are 100% wool so should be warm. They are some of what was left over from the blue Cardigan I made for Anne before the operation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> You all get no sympathy from me! Ours comes 4 ams/week, sometimes as early as 5:45. 33 people generate an awful lot of trash!!!


No such thing here????I have 3recycle bins I take to town when full, the veggie waste goes to the bush & the other we burn ourselves


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Enjoy your weekend.


Today has been peaceful and relaxing, even with all the noise of machinery and the trains going by. DH and I have had time with our son which doesn't happen often. We have all done some wood carving. DS is napping in his chair. I will have to wake him soon so he doesn't get a sunburned face. His wife and boys will be here later. Tomorrow starts the festivities so there will be lots more going on and more noise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party aunt sue - we are so glad you joined us for some tea and conversation. we hope you had a good time - we sure did. we hope you will join us again the next time you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Aunt Sue said:


> I wish I was there. that teal / turquoise colors looks like it would match some I already have. Have fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely cowls gwen - should keep you warm. great job with the patterns. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Aunt Sue! We love it when new folks join us at the Tea Party. Always room for more folks here.
> 
> Finished the cowl I started at dinner so posting pictures of the three I made the past 3 days. Simple, for me, and were really an enjoyment to knit. (tried lightening the purple one but could only get it this light.
> 
> Headed to bed. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> are they still married? --- sam


As far as I know ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> You all get no sympathy from me! Ours comes 4 ams/week, sometimes as early as 5:45. 33 people generate an awful lot of trash!!!


 :sm24: They surely would!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. What I use for socks is fingering weight or a #2. That's a nice weight for gloves. Our worsted is warmer but bulkier on my hands.


 :sm24: I am going to the finer yarns for my gloves- although the older pairs are often in DK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad your lungs are clear.


Thank you- I was starting to worry, but I have cut dairy to a minimum- and that seems to have helped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks very warm. --- sam


I really like the warmth of the pair I have made for myself from a similar yarn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am going to the finer yarns for my gloves- although the older pairs are often in DK.


I think the finer yarns are more comfortable to wear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- I was starting to worry, but I have cut dairy to a minimum- and that seems to have helped.


Dairy seems to make a lot of people cough more when they have a cold


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think the finer yarns are more comfortable to wear.


I think it is easier to bend your fingers in a finer glove.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Dairy seems to make a lot of people cough more when they have a cold


I think so- my head is feeling a lot clearer now. So that is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Speaking of cross stitch, I started this in 1992. Lael just finished it for me! She did a beautiful job on it! She even matted and framed it.


I love cross stitch, did it when i could see better, and of course i love all things Santa. great job


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My op shop treasure, not diamonds 25 cubic zirconia.
> It has fooled a few people who think it's real. I had it tested and know for sure they're not diamonds.


beautiful ring, i would so wear it real stones or not.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> beautiful ring, i would so wear it real stones or not.


Thank you, yes it is very sparkly and a real treasure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Started the Tealeaf Cardigan KAL on Craftsy today....probably should say I've attempted to start. I have had a dickens of a time trying to get gauge for this. According to the instructor it is very important as part of the sweater is stockingnette but there are also major parts that are a lace stitch and if you don't have gauge it won't look right. Pattern recommends a size 7 needle for the stockingnette part with gauge of 19 1/2 st and 29 rows = 4 inches. I've had to go up to a US 10 to get 18 st and then tried my US 10 1/2 and got 20. Grrrrrr.....I am so sick of trying to get gauge. I've tried knitting looser with the US 10 (didn't work) so I'm going to try tighter with the 10 1/2 one more time. If it doesn't work, what would you folks suggest I use? HELP! Oh, I've also tried my wooden/bamboo needles and my metal needles and my cubics!. ARGGG!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Quite far behind again this week. I am working long days this week and came down with a cold. Bella had emergency surgery on Tuesday so she is back in the hospital. One of the lines that was newly put in on August 25th had failed while she was at the outpatient portion of the hospital getting ready for surgery treatment for her immune system.

Matthew has had a busy week as well this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

YIPPEEE!!!!
I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped. 
Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old. 
David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's. 
Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like she might be playing yarn chicken unfortunately. So will need to get some other yarn to do one for Baby- now I wonder where she might be able to find some spare yarn?


 :sm23: Gee I wonder. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The poor lonely unloved yarn if you hadn't taken it-so it was an act of kindness.
> 
> I've totally ruined any chance of getting through this year with slightly less stash. Decided didn't alike th eyarn I had got for the temperature blanket- so ordered more today. Vicky and Brett had given me voucher for Bendigo Woollen Mills so I used that to buy some yarn for me as well.
> So now I not only have the yarn for the temperature blanket (which I'm willing to have over the limit as it can't be knitted quicker) but the yarn I got for it originally and the new yarn for me! Did check but too late to return the yarn that I bought first. So will just need to knit it up over the next few years! Maybe crochet- it is usually quicker. But can't read or use the internet while I crochet. And that is why I have decided to knit the temperature blanket rather than crochet. Hoping the new yarn beats the new baby as I want to be able to start straight away rather than getting behind right from the start. Would be nice to ahve time to get the swatch done as well.


Yes, can't have it feeling unwanted. lol 
Well, you'll have extra to make more baby things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think so- my head is feeling a lot clearer now. So that is a step in the right direction.


I'm glad you are getting better.
The GKs were here after school, both have colds, hope they don't share with me.
I got the mincemeat done, just have to haul the jars & canner downstairs & im done for the day.

I just heard on the news where a 6 yr old down by Regina was killed by 2 dogs, that the 2nd one this month????I can't believe people think it's smart to keep cross dogs around & not chained up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started the Tealeaf Cardigan KAL on Craftsy today....probably should say I've attempted to start. I have had a dickens of a time trying to get gauge for this. According to the instructor it is very important as part of the sweater is stockingnette but there are also major parts that are a lace stitch and if you don't have gauge it won't look right. Pattern recommends a size 7 needle for the stockingnette part with gauge of 19 1/2 st and 29 rows = 4 inches. I've had to go up to a US 10 to get 18 st and then tried my US 10 1/2 and got 20. Grrrrrr.....I am so sick of trying to get gauge. I've tried knitting looser with the US 10 (didn't work) so I'm going to try tighter with the 10 1/2 one more time. If it doesn't work, what would you folks suggest I use? HELP! Oh, I've also tried my wooden/bamboo needles and my metal needles and my cubics!. ARGGG!


I feel your pain, hope you get it soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


Congratulations on the win!

I've never heard of a Chinese crested dog, I looked them up, sure is some goofy pictures. Hope she gets the dog better, poor thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quite far behind again this week. I am working long days this week and came down with a cold. Bella had emergency surgery on Tuesday so she is back in the hospital. One of the lines that was newly put in on August 25th had failed while she was at the outpatient portion of the hospital getting ready for surgery treatment for her immune system.
> 
> Matthew has had a busy week as well this week.


It always amazes me how he starts with the eyes & they always look alive


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wishing you luck on gauge. I don't seem to have any luck with Baugh. Don't even know what my sock gauge is, but thankfully they always fir. Though have give from 64 to 60 stitches.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


Hurrah for you. What a nice surprise. So glad you are caring for that wee dog. It is fortunate you came to its care.
Liking the new Matthew drawing. Amazes me that he can get the whole animal in proportion by starting with the eye. 
Very fall weather here today, more to come with rain, hopefully, tomorrow if the weather forecaster is correct.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quite far behind again this week. I am working long days this week and came down with a cold. Bella had emergency surgery on Tuesday so she is back in the hospital. One of the lines that was newly put in on August 25th had failed while she was at the outpatient portion of the hospital getting ready for surgery treatment for her immune system.
> 
> Matthew has had a busy week as well this week.


If her intestine has failed, realistically what are Bella's chances of surviving? She seems to have so much lined up against her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


An early Birthday wish for David!

Luck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for precious Bella.

Hope your cold will be short lived.

Matthew's drawing makes me think of a beagle. It will be interesting to see it progress.



pacer said:


> Quite far behind again this week. I am working long days this week and came down with a cold. Bella had emergency surgery on Tuesday so she is back in the hospital. One of the lines that was newly put in on August 25th had failed while she was at the outpatient portion of the hospital getting ready for surgery treatment for her immune system.
> 
> Matthew has had a busy week as well this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are getting better.
> The GKs were here after school, both have colds, hope they don't share with me.
> I got the mincemeat done, just have to haul the jars & canner downstairs & im done for the day.
> 
> I just heard on the news where a 6 yr old down by Regina was killed by 2 dogs, that the 2nd one this month????I can't believe people think it's smart to keep cross dogs around & not chained up


Thank you, Bonnie.

That is horrible. We have had some horrific dog attacks out here, with the occasional death.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Congratulations on the prize! Your work is always so beautiful.

Poor little dog. What is causing her to be in pain? You are Marla are so good to take care of her for the Chinese Crested dog rescue.

In case I forget Happy Early birthday to David too. Enjoy having him home all next week. Will be going fishing any?



Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

page 69; headed to bed kind of early tonight. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah for you. What a nice surprise. So glad you are caring for that wee dog. It is fortunate you came to its care.
> Liking the new Matthew drawing. Amazes me that he can get the whole animal in proportion by starting with the eye.
> Very fall weather here today, more to come with rain, hopefully, tomorrow if the weather forecaster is correct.


I do hope that rain happens for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Will be here within the next 2 weeks (induction 25th if hasn't come. Actual due date 27th. But the most recent research says that induction early is better than natural on the due date- and Vicky checked this out not taking the obstetrician's word for it).
> 
> Told someone today that Elizabeth would be a big sister soon and a huge smile spread across her face.


It's coming so fast now. She is going to make a wonderful big sister.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Quite a haul! The bigger the hole, the better :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Kaye Jo! Spend it wisely! Happy birthday to David. Enjoy your week together!

Sorry about your gauge, Gwen. I hope it works out soon.

Prayers for Bella. Poor child, she has gone through so much.

Take care of yourself, Mary! Matthew has an awesome start to his new work.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know whether any of you have tried this, but I gave it a go and it works well.
I was given some scrubby yarn, and as am having a break from cross stitch decided to do something with it.
I made a large Pom Pom from it and it's made a very good round piece for scrubbing. My mum used to make them from nylon fabric and I thought this idea would work. Now I have little bits to clean up after cutting round the cardboard but it's come up really good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are lucky to get it for free. Very generous. It is an expensive pastime and raw honey is a premium product.


Yes, they are our "alley" kids and are very good to us. DH drives a truck for them part-time as well. I'm almost afraid to say I like any plants at the nursery, as they show up on my patio!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> A friend shared this on fb so I am sharing with you all.


Right back at you. There can never be too many hugs!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's asthma has been playing up so he is now on steroids and orders not to do any dusty work for now- so work on the kitchen is suspended. Just as well I don't have the same confidence in my DH as he has in himself! I'm not expecting a kitchen by the end of October, he is. Mind you his idea of a kitchen is cupboards and bench without doors etc. Or I think the top cupboards. Well I don't think it will ever actually be done completely. After all no room is yet fully finished.


You really do have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Then you will probably have to go to the north east. Maine and Vermont will be beautiful soon!


Gerry has been talking about one of the Portlands, so may go towards Maine. (At this very moment, Portland, Maine just came on the food channel with lobsters at Five Islands. Wonder how quick I can pack!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you for floor cleaner. Washed kitchen floor. Amazing. Didn't have much energy so didn't scrub on hands and knees. Just used scrub mat on broom handle thingy. Worked great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be a gorgeous accent!


 :sm04: It is a beautiful green... It would be pretty at Christmas.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry has been talking about one of the Portlands, so may go towards Maine. (At this very moment, Portland, Maine just came on the food channel with lobsters at Five Islands. Wonder how quick I can pack!)


Oh yum can I come too?? I love lobsters but they're very expensive here, we call them crayfish. $40 for a small one last time I saw them in our local store.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes.


Our news just showed Americans still stranded on Virgin Islands trying to get out. Some people with small private plane are shuttling some to PR.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye Jo, you had no choice. That yarn needed a home and someone to love and cherish it. I know you will make some lovely things with it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I count myself very fortunate to have all my grandchildren. My brother-in-law and his wife seem unlikely to have grandchildren, although they have a son and a daughter. They are incredibly generous towards our little ones, but I do really wish that they could be blessed with some of their own.
> 
> We head off in the morning. The routine we have developed in the past few years is to have an overnight stay near to Dover, then get an early ferry over to France. This means that we have a few hours to explore the many attractions of Kent. For many years, we had been conscious that it was a part of the country that we simply rushed through en route to somewhere else, so we decided that, now that we had more leisure, we would make the journey a part of the holiday. This year, we have a couple of gardens earmarked to visit, with a night in a hotel in Folkestone. Then we cross over to France on Friday morning, have another overnight stop, before arriving down in Provence on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I will try to stay in touch, but cannot be quite sure how good internet connections may be.


Have a wonderful and safe trip!! 
Great idea to make the travel through Kent into part of the vacation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message from Marianne this morning; still no power and they've lost all the food in the refrigerator now. Supposedly she will have power tonight but then that is what she was told yesterday.


Oh no!!! I sure hope that they have power back on by now, losing all the food in the fridge is not a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, just got one of "those" calls, saying he was calling about my "Windows" computer connection, so before I hung up I told him my windows are sparkling because I just cleaned them lol! Sometimes it's fun to act like a dumb old lady!


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't know whether any of you have tried this, but I gave it a go and it works well.
> I was given some scrubby yarn, and as am having a break from cross stitch decided to do something with it.
> I made a large Pom Pom from it and it's made a very good round piece for scrubbing. My mum used to make them from nylon fabric and I thought this idea would work. Now I have little bits to clean up after cutting round the cardboard but it's come up really good.


Good idea Fan!
I knitted mine into squares- I am about half way through my pile. I am throwing them out when necessary because I am concerned about micro-fibres getting into the water supply/effluent.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is so close to me and I use them most of the time, but I never knew about the bees! Babe's! Words cannot describe how wonderful I think Babe's is! May have to go soon!


They are our neighbors., the ones I call my "alley" kids. Steve just put in a couple hives to give the kid's the experience. They are way out in the back so as not to bother customers. Did you ever notice the chickens? They used to just roam free during the day, but think hawks have gotten them all now. One time a Chinese lady tried to steal one to eat! DH built a moving coop for them. There used to be some in the field next to Calloways too but I haven't seen them lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations, Kaye Jo! Spend it wisely! Happy birthday to David. Enjoy your week together!
> 
> Sorry about your gauge, Gwen. I hope it works out soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I already have the yarn picked out, just waiting for her to credit the account and then I'll order, of course I had to add an extra skein on there. lol 
That poor child, I pray for her and all the loved ones around her including Mary, every night. Her poor little body has been through so much. 
I'm working backward, I won't be in most of tomorrow either, it's payday so bills and groceries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Congratulations on the prize! Your work is always so beautiful.
> 
> Poor little dog. What is causing her to be in pain? You are Marla are so good to take care of her for the Chinese Crested dog rescue.
> 
> In case I forget Happy Early birthday to David too. Enjoy having him home all next week. Will be going fishing any?


Thank you. 
We think it's congenital, but the 19 page vet report says that the xrays say narrowing in the L9-11 and into down into something starting with an S, so that may be a lot of it. The vet thinks that her nerve endings are so over stimulated at this point that everything hurts, so she said we are going to attack her with a cocktail of Tramadol, Gabapentin, and Rymadil and hope that the pain gets under control, then ease her off them. She's also 7-10lb over weight, the poor thing looks like a sausage in a way to small casing. 
They didn't even train her to wear a collar, so she's learning that now, lol, not liking it, but learning. But I think her skin is just so sensitive right now, it's just an irritant. She's covered in blackheads, I'll get a picture of her one day soon. Marla has been a volunteer foster parent for them for several years.

Thank you, I'll pass it on to David. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea Fan!
> I knitted mine into squares- I am about half way through my pile. I am throwing them out when necessary because I am concerned about micro-fibres getting into the water supply/effluent.


I reckon! Been having random ideas this afternoon. Might knit some also mixed with cotton yarn into an oblong shape like a basic scarf, then turn ends up and sew them like pockets and fit over my broom for a swiffer on the tiles. I'm really impressed with the scrub-ability of the scrubby yarn it's very good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started the Tealeaf Cardigan KAL on Craftsy today....probably should say I've attempted to start. I have had a dickens of a time trying to get gauge for this. According to the instructor it is very important as part of the sweater is stockingnette but there are also major parts that are a lace stitch and if you don't have gauge it won't look right. Pattern recommends a size 7 needle for the stockingnette part with gauge of 19 1/2 st and 29 rows = 4 inches. I've had to go up to a US 10 to get 18 st and then tried my US 10 1/2 and got 20. Grrrrrr.....I am so sick of trying to get gauge. I've tried knitting looser with the US 10 (didn't work) so I'm going to try tighter with the 10 1/2 one more time. If it doesn't work, what would you folks suggest I use? HELP! Oh, I've also tried my wooden/bamboo needles and my metal needles and my cubics!. ARGGG!


Not seeing the sweater, I would go with the 10. To me, the 10 1/2 (which is closer to the correct gauge) is a pain. I don't like very large needles. I think the lace section is going to be looser or can certainly be blocked to make up any difference. Have you asked on the KAL? I'm not a good one to give advise. I have been known to stay with the smaller needle and knit the next size larger and cross my fingers! This would not work for something close fitting, but mine are usually larger sweaters anyhow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I reckon! Been having random ideas this afternoon. Might knit some also mixed with cotton yarn into an oblong shape like a basic scarf, then turn ends up and sew them like pockets and fit over my broom for a swiffer on the tiles. I'm really impressed with the scrub-ability of the scrubby yarn it's very good.


One of my helpers wanted to know where she could get a scrubby like what I had made- she was most disappointed to be told it came from the States!
Another great idea for the Swiffer!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


WOOPIE! So nice to win a prize. Good for you.

Hope the poor little pup can be made comfortable. They are an odd looking little creature. Does her tongue hang out? Are you taking odds on whether Marla keeps her for good? I'm afraid to foster. Our house would turn into a zoo.

Enjoy the vacation. Sometimes, just chilling is the most relaxing and restorative way to go.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are getting better.
> The GKs were here after school, both have colds, hope they don't share with me.
> I got the mincemeat done, just have to haul the jars & canner downstairs & im done for the day.
> 
> I just heard on the news where a 6 yr old down by Regina was killed by 2 dogs, that the 2nd one this month????I can't believe people think it's smart to keep cross dogs around & not chained up


How awful!!! and I bet the people say their dog wouldn't hurt anyone. What a tragedy. We had a woman attacked in Dallas last year. There is one part of town that has a huge loose dog problem. It took her death to have a crackdown on catching them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't know whether any of you have tried this, but I gave it a go and it works well.
> I was given some scrubby yarn, and as am having a break from cross stitch decided to do something with it.
> I made a large Pom Pom from it and it's made a very good round piece for scrubbing. My mum used to make them from nylon fabric and I thought this idea would work. Now I have little bits to clean up after cutting round the cardboard but it's come up really good.


I remember the net ones. Since I buy the nylon puffs to use in the bath instead of a washcloth, I use the old ones to scrub. Your idea sounds like a winner. It would make a great "bow" on a gift of towels or dishcloths too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you for floor cleaner. Washed kitchen floor. Amazing. Didn't have much energy so didn't scrub on hands and knees. Just used scrub mat on broom handle thingy. Worked great.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yum can I come too?? I love lobsters but they're very expensive here, we call them crayfish. $40 for a small one last time I saw them in our local store.


Come on...... I think 4 oz. tails are going for about $10 right now.. Never cheap. DH usually does a surf and turf dinner for my birthday. Love a good lobster roll sandwich as well.

We have crayfish but they are little, little. We get those in season by the pound and boil them up with potatoes, corn and lots of cajun hot spices. (Sometimes referred to as crawfish or crawdaddies, related to lobsters.)


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> We think it's congenital, but the 19 page vet report says that the xrays say narrowing in the L9-11 and into down into something starting with an S, so that may be a lot of it. The vet thinks that her nerve endings are so over stimulated at this point that everything hurts, so she said we are going to attack her with a cocktail of Tramadol, Gabapentin, and Rymadil and hope that the pain gets under control, then ease her off them. She's also 7-10lb over weight, the poor thing looks like a sausage in a way to small casing.
> They didn't even train her to wear a collar, so she's learning that now, lol, not liking it, but learning. But I think her skin is just so sensitive right now, it's just an irritant. She's covered in blackheads, I'll get a picture of her one day soon. Marla has been a volunteer foster parent for them for several years.
> 
> Thank you, I'll pass it on to David. :sm24:


Yes, happy birthday to David. Nice that he has a week to enjoy just being home.

Poor pup. She is a hot mess and being overweight makes it so much worse. I laughed at the medications though.... Same as me except for the Rymadil! Maybe I should start seeing the vet with the cats. Hope it works quickly for her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


Marilyn, I know how hard this is for you but you are doing what has to be done. Does your daughter live a distance from you? Those that don't see the changes on a frequent basis seldom understand. My brothers refused to believe mom needed help when she did, but they didn't see her every day or have any of the responsibility of day to day care. It is going to be an adjustment for both of you, but you will do it, one day at a time. Please talk to the head of the nursing home about visits home. They may prefer you wait a week or so so that he has a chance to adjust to the routine there. You are both in my prayers and I do hope that the transition goes smoothly and he gets the care he needs while you get the relief you need. Stay strong and breathe deep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Quite far behind again this week. I am working long days this week and came down with a cold. Bella had emergency surgery on Tuesday so she is back in the hospital. One of the lines that was newly put in on August 25th had failed while she was at the outpatient portion of the hospital getting ready for surgery treatment for her immune system.
> 
> Matthew has had a busy week as well this week.


Sorry to hear that Bella is back in hospital Mary, thank goodness she was already at the hospital when it happened

Love when you start another drawing Mathew , I like to guess what it's going to be , my guess at the moment is a cat but that could change to something else when you show more progress ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


Poor dog hope she can get pain free .

Happy birthday to David a week off work sounds like the perfect birthday present to oneself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah for you. What a nice surprise. So glad you are caring for that wee dog. It is fortunate you came to its care.
> Liking the new Matthew drawing. Amazes me that he can get the whole animal in proportion by starting with the eye.
> Very fall weather here today, more to come with rain, hopefully, tomorrow if the weather forecaster is correct.


Wish I could share some of the rain we have been here these last few days , its been beautiful during the daytime but then come the evenings the rain comes very heavy torrential rain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh yum can I come too?? I love lobsters but they're very expensive here, we call them crayfish. $40 for a small one last time I saw them in our local store.


Here lobster and crayfish are 2 different crustaceans, lobster are usually bigger and if I'm remembering right crayfish don't have the big claws , also lobster are salt water and crayfish clear water usually caught in rivers and lakes , I prefer crayfish more than likely because Sweden has a whole summer season festival for them so I grew up with catching cooking and eating them and plenty of crayfish parties throughout the month of August, happy memories


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Jynx. Daughter lived a few miles from us and is the only one without any medical training so she sees her dad on his good days and doesn't realize what really goes on. She seems to think that a little PT will make him stronger and he will be able to come home. He needs to come home on Sunday as the available family will be here to work on our finances. I don't know the codes for the bank accounts and we need thatinformation immediately. Hopefully Ray will be rested and will remember where he put the passwords. I know that I am doing the right thing but it is still hard. I am not looking forward to living alone after 48 years. Tough adjustment. Thanks for your support


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here lobster and crayfish are 2 different crustaceans, lobster are usually bigger and if I'm remembering right crayfish don't have the big claws , also lobster are salt water and crayfish clear water usually caught in rivers and lakes , I prefer crayfish more than likely because Sweden has a whole summer season festival for them so I grew up with catching cooking and eating them and plenty of crayfish parties throughout the month of August, happy memories


Different names for them is right. What we call crayfish are from the ocean, and can grow very large. Yum yum! We do have a small freshwater one called Koura, the Maori name for them. No matter the size or habitat they're a real delicacy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


Congrats on winning a prize. Wonderful. That poor little dog needed Marla and your love and attention.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poor little Bella. Prayers her her and her family. The drawing of Mathews is going to be a cracker you can tell by the eye.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, they are our "alley" kids and are very good to us. DH drives a truck for them part-time as well. I'm almost afraid to say I like any plants at the nursery, as they show up on my patio!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


Prayers and hugs for you both.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mary - Sad to hear about Bella being back in hospital, poor wee soul.

Marilyn - You are going through a lot just now, be kind to yourself and know that you are doing the right thing for you and for Ray. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kaye Jo - Congratulations on your prize and early birthday wishes for David.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


One never does think it will be your lot- but all strength, Marilyn. Remember your faith.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Joy! Yes, I had it done yesterday. Darker than before but it will light as I wash it. I love it and so does DH. They also did a slightly different process so it should last longer this time. Also had about an inch trimmed off.


You are looking wonderful! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit awkward for getting them out- do you have bins or bags?


We have bins. We all seem to put them out the evening before pickup. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> You all get no sympathy from me! Ours comes 4 ams/week, sometimes as early as 5:45. 33 people generate an awful lot of trash!!!


Golly! :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We have bins. We all seem to put them out the evening before pickup. :sm24:


We have three bins , 1 for garden , one for recycling and one for plain garbage, 2 get emptied each week and they have to be out at the bottom of the drive otherwise not emptied


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mary - Sad to hear about Bella being back in hospital, poor wee soul.
> 
> Marilyn - You are going through a lot just now, be kind to yourself and know that you are doing the right thing for you and for Ray. {{{hugs}}}


My thoughts this morning as well. It is such a hard decision to change Ray to the nursing home, but you are really no longer able to do his care by yourself. They have equipment to help him move and get around that you just don't have and will be able to care for him nicely. When my father went into the nursing home, we were advised not to take him back to his home at all, rather to come and visit on a certain day each week so he could get into a routine there as a routine and something you can count on seems to be a big help in helping one adjust to change. Don't know what your nursing home advises, but something to consider. It is a very difficult adjustment for you as well. Prayers for all that things will work out for the best.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


Well done! :sm11:

Oh poor little dog, hope she is pain free by now and settling.

Happy Birthday David for Monday and enjoy the BBQ.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Thanks Jynx. Daughter lived a few miles from us and is the only one without any medical training so she sees her dad on his good days and doesn't realize what really goes on. She seems to think that a little PT will make him stronger and he will be able to come home. He needs to come home on Sunday as the available family will be here to work on our finances. I don't know the codes for the bank accounts and we need thatinformation immediately. Hopefully Ray will be rested and will remember where he put the passwords. I know that I am doing the right thing but it is still hard. I am not looking forward to living alone after 48 years. Tough adjustment. Thanks for your support


You are doing the right thing Marilyn for both you and Ray, hopefully the home Ray is going to is close to where you live so you can easily visit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Mary - Sad to hear about Bella being back in hospital, poor wee soul.
> 
> Marilyn - You are going through a lot just now, be kind to yourself and know that you are doing the right thing for you and for Ray. {{{hugs}}}


Ditto to both the above from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have three bins , 1 for garden , one for recycling and one for plain garbage, 2 get emptied each week and they have to be out at the bottom of the drive otherwise not emptied


That is the same system we have here. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, such a hard decision. Please go easy with yourself. Remember, we are here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


Love them all! What about a white pompom on the red one? (Although I like it the way it is too!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


They are all gorgeous Sonja.! I like the red hat, what arent you sure about it? :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


Those made me smile :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> If her intestine has failed, realistically what are Bella's chances of surviving? She seems to have so much lined up against her.


Bella is considered terminal. The mitochondrial disease affects the organs. She does not eat much food so some organs don't get used as they were meant to be used.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Love them all! What about a white pompom on the red one? (Although I like it the way it is too!)


That's what I was thinking , it seems to be missing something


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are all gorgeous Sonja.! I like the red hat, what arent you sure about it? :sm11: :sm11:


I think it's the shape , cables tend to pull in a bit , I need to see it on a baby head , which isn't going to happen . Wonder what husband would think if i bought a doll????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have bins. We all seem to put them out the evening before pickup. :sm24:


Given the erratic pick-up schedule, that is wise. We've had bins now for just two weeks. Dogs could make such a mess with the bags.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have three bins , 1 for garden , one for recycling and one for plain garbage, 2 get emptied each week and they have to be out at the bottom of the drive otherwise not emptied


We have only recycling and rubbish- although an awful lot of people ignore what they are asked and put garden rubbish with the garbage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


Very Christmassy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is considered terminal. The mitochondrial disease affects the organs. She does not eat much food so some organs don't get used as they were meant to be used.


Poor little soul.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly. Not sure I could handle that with equanimity.


I don't always thats for sure.

We now have the wiring for nbn brought to the house (new superfast internet that is being brought out across the whole country.) Many say it doesn't help but we will have to be better off I would think as ours is so slow and drops out frequently.
So tomorrow morning I will see if I can follow up and see what the next step for getting it into the house is. Think that the electrician has laid the internal wires we need (but won't be surprised if it hasn't been done!).
So maybe hopefully soon we will have a decent speed internet- one less thing for me to scream and yell at or about if it works.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do have a vast selection of Interstate though!


Yeah- but your options are as good or better than ours and much closer together than ours are. Would take as long to fly to some parts of Australia as it would to Auckland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't always thats for sure.
> 
> We now have the wiring for nbn brought to the house (new superfast internet that is being brought out across the whole country.) Many say it doesn't help but we will have to be better off I would think as ours is so slow and drops out frequently.
> So tomorrow morning I will see if I can follow up and see what the next step for getting it into the house is. Think that the electrician has laid the internal wires we need (but won't be surprised if it hasn't been done!).
> So maybe hopefully soon we will have a decent speed internet- one less thing for me to scream and yell at or about if it works.


That would be one small mercy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- but your options are as good or better than ours and much closer together than ours are. Would take as long to fly to some parts of Australia as it would to Auckland.


I know it took a good five hours from Sydney to clear Darwin, and get back out to sea. Doing it at night it all became very tedious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So a #3 here. And our worsted is a #4. Lace would be a #1.


And here we strike a problem- our main weight yarn is DK which is between Sport and Worsted. So what number is it?
Lace is our 2 ply, then #3 is fingering (our 4 ply). But where does our 3 ply fit? Not as common now but very definitely different to both lace and fingering.
I have just started a red jumper in 3 ply for the new baby. Just finished an 8 ply Marianne Mel cardigan- will have a few cold days still when this weight will be useful but none likely from Elizabeth as she was a summer baby. The red will be relatively light. Also starting to see the end of the blanket I am doing for the baby.
Vicky told me that they are taking the light purple blanket that I knitted for Elizabeth in with them for the hospital photos they like it so much. And thought it would be nice to have photos of them wrapped in the same blanket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely cowls gwen - should keep you warm. great job with the patterns. --- sam


Glad to see you're back and posting a little. Hope you're feeling much better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quite far behind again this week. I am working long days this week and came down with a cold. Bella had emergency surgery on Tuesday so she is back in the hospital. One of the lines that was newly put in on August 25th had failed while she was at the outpatient portion of the hospital getting ready for surgery treatment for her immune system.
> 
> Matthew has had a busy week as well this week.


So sorry to hear about Bella's surgery. That poor child is going through so much.

Matthew has so much talent. I see the beginning of a lab (maybe).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


Congrats on your win-what fun to get to choose some yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEE!!!!
> I won a prize on Sock Knitters Anonymous for my last mystery sock challenge, a $30 gift card to Seven Sisters Arts, how exciting! Okay, now I have a ton to catch up on after being gone most of yesterday and today, I'm pooped.
> Marla and I picked up a foster dog yesterday that she's going to foster for Crest Care, the Chinese Crested dog rescue, and the poor little thing is a hot mess, we had to run her to the vet this afternoon, the vet things we can get the poor thing pain free, she's only 2yr 8mths old.
> David is off next week for vacation, we're not going anywhere, just staying around here, his birthday is Monday and we'll grill steaks over at Marla's.
> Okay, now to try to catch up, wish me luck. lol


Congratulations on your prize! What a shame about that little dog.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Those made me smile :sm24:


Thanks Norma , its nice to knit a bit of fun sometimes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry has been talking about one of the Portlands, so may go towards Maine. (At this very moment, Portland, Maine just came on the food channel with lobsters at Five Islands. Wonder how quick I can pack!)


I'd be with you in a shot. I could live on lobster.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yum can I come too?? I love lobsters but they're very expensive here, we call them crayfish. $40 for a small one last time I saw them in our local store.


That is expensive. The last time one of our stores had lobster, they were selling for $12/lb. We have crayfish here but they are like miniature lobsters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Gee I wonder. lol


Maryanne did lose at yarn chicken- but able to get more of the same yarn (different dyelot of course.But only had the top edge to do so I told her to just start the new yarn there and it won't look too bad even if the colour is different). So that looks like it should be done by the time the baby arrives. 
Will my blanket for the baby be done is the question? It is in strips so have 11 that all need to be sewn together. About half sewn together including the finishing off of those parts and about 1 1/2 strips left to knit. If she holds on until the 25th when she will be induced I should be finished. And probably also the red jumper as it is easy knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> We think it's congenital, but the 19 page vet report says that the xrays say narrowing in the L9-11 and into down into something starting with an S, so that may be a lot of it. The vet thinks that her nerve endings are so over stimulated at this point that everything hurts, so she said we are going to attack her with a cocktail of Tramadol, Gabapentin, and Rymadil and hope that the pain gets under control, then ease her off them. She's also 7-10lb over weight, the poor thing looks like a sausage in a way to small casing.
> They didn't even train her to wear a collar, so she's learning that now, lol, not liking it, but learning. But I think her skin is just so sensitive right now, it's just an irritant. She's covered in blackheads, I'll get a picture of her one day soon. Marla has been a volunteer foster parent for them for several years.
> 
> Thank you, I'll pass it on to David. :sm24:


That's quite a cocktail of meds for that poor thing. I can't imagine that mixture. Sure hope it helps. I take tramadol for back pain. Early birthday wishes for David.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I remember the net ones. Since I buy the nylon puffs to use in the bath instead of a washcloth, I use the old ones to scrub. Your idea sounds like a winner. It would make a great "bow" on a gift of towels or dishcloths too!


Great idea to use those on gifts. I'm always looking for ideas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tomorrow is the family birthday for my sister who has just joined me in the 60s club. It is also my mothers 87th birthday and my youngest brother had his birthday on the 3rd so will celebrate them as well.
I was trying to work out what to get Mum- then remembered that we haven't yet gone out for my birthday as she keeps promising and to buy something. So I will suggest we just go out to lunch - and get ourselves something at some point when we see something. Pair of socks for my brother and we have a joint present for Lucy. I'm going to play how great a sacrifice I made for her. Trying on items of clothing in her team colours- a team I hate! Last year they gave me a jacket in my teams colours and one brother says how awful it was to buy it- so now I have trumped him :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


It's one of the hardest things anyone has to do but you are doing what's best for him and for you. I'm sorry your daughter isn't more understanding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You really do have the patience of a saint.


I often don't sound like one!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Poor little Bella. Prayers her her and her family. The drawing of Mathews is going to be a cracker you can tell by the eye.


What's a cracker?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


Lovely, Sonja. What don't you like about the red hat? I think the hat and booties are ready for the Christmas season.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> What's a cracker?


Sorry, slang crept in there. In this instance it means brilliant one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't even done the swatch for the lace part of the pattern; instructor has you do both because according to her you usually have to go down a size in needle for the lace pattern. I have posted a question on the KAL but it takes forever to get a reply. We shall see.


Dreamweaver said:


> Not seeing the sweater, I would go with the 10. To me, the 10 1/2 (which is closer to the correct gauge) is a pain. I don't like very large needles. I think the lace section is going to be looser or can certainly be blocked to make up any difference. Have you asked on the KAL? I'm not a good one to give advise. I have been known to stay with the smaller needle and knit the next size larger and cross my fingers! This would not work for something close fitting, but mine are usually larger sweaters anyhow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


It's clearly time he had more care than you can provide him with- what a shame your DD can't see that. Hope she can see that quickly as it will make it a little easier for all of you. Such a big change to your life. So sorry that it has come to this, but it really does sound like the safest option for him and you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so creative! Love the sets; especially drawn to the snowman set but also love the red/white one.


Swedenme said:


> I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must have missed something; what is yarn chicken?


darowil said:


> Maryanne did lose at yarn chicken- but able to get more of the same yarn (different dyelot of course.But only had the top edge to do so I told her to just start the new yarn there and it won't look too bad even if the colour is different). So that looks like it should be done by the time the baby arrives.
> Will my blanket for the baby be done is the question? It is in strips so have 11 that all need to be sewn together. About half sewn together including the finishing off of those parts and about 1 1/2 strips left to knit. If she holds on until the 25th when she will be induced I should be finished. And probably also the red jumper as it is easy knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry, slang crept in there. In this instance it means brilliant one.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have missed something; what is yarn chicken?


Trying to finish before the yarn runs out. A game Sonya is very good at playing - and she often seems to win as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Sonja. What don't you like about the red hat? I think the hat and booties are ready for the Christmas season.


Thank you Liz,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Trying to finish before the yarn runs out. A game Sonya is very good at playing - and she often seems to win as well.


Definitely know that game , seems to be my favourite game , ????, one of the main reasons why some outfits have a contrasting colour


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. It is a gorgeous day here and looks like we are getting our summer weather now. Sad that it wasn't like that when we stayed overnight at Bristol Harbour on Canandaigua Lake as the bride and her bridesmaids were all in short sleeves and it was so cold and her long bridal veil was all over the place. She couldn't wear it for most of her pictures. Went with DS for lunch yesterday with one of his clients. Apparently he spends 6 hrs. A day with this dear young man who is wheel chair bound from MS but speaks very clearly and seems quite bright. I thought perhaps he was uncomfortable with me but at the end of lunch he asked if he could do this every week with a huge smile and my heart sure warmed. They had just come from the library where he purchased a cookbook for $3 and DS told me that this young man likes to cook. At the end I asked if I could hug him and he gave me the longest and very well felt hug ????. A special day for sure. His real mother is quite sick and his adopted mother is in the final stages of Parkinson's disease so he is in a living center where none of the other people living there can talk, so his outlet is the staff and my son. Their 6 hrs. Is not to be spent at the center where he lives, which is great in the summer, but I do see it being a little difficult in the winter. This is the young man that my son helps to achieve his goals and volunteering was a goal of his, so DS got him in with the Red Cross and they volunteer at 3 different centers along with a soup kitchen, so that will keep them busy. Needless to say I am proud of my DS as he is happiest when he is helping others. The pay is terrible but he loves the work. 

Today I am meeting a friend for an early lunch. She was just on a cruise, so she will catch me up on that for sure. It was right when the Houston hurricane was going on but prior to Irma, so other than one rough day, they had a great time. Lucky she wasn't on the later cruises for sure.

We had left over hurricane Irma flash flooding in the areas of the Finger Lakes but it missed up here at Lake Ontario. Nothing at all compared to what people in the south or Carribean had. It was actually just cloud cover here and no rain but 20 - 30 min. south of here it was a different story. I saw the photos of the islands in the Carribean and what was green and tropical is now just brown twigs with all leaves gone. I know the after effects of these storms last with loss of power, clean water, etc. Just so many hurricanes this year and there is still Jose, but he seems to be staying out over the water. Sadly he will probably follow the Gulf Stream up to our friends in Scotland like so many of the storms have been doing.

Sam, lovely to see you posting. Hope you are feeling better and have they ever told you why you can't keep food down? Railyn, sorry your DD is not able to comfort you and questioning things. If only she would have stayed with you and done the care she would understand more. She doesn't want to accept this but it isn't a reflection on the loving care you have given, it is just her inability to realize you too are getting older and just can't do it. The lender standing comes when she is older and can't do things herself, then the light bulb will go on. I couldn't say it better than Jynx said it.

It was 2 yrs. ago the 13th this month that mom passed away. Missing her.

Gwen, let Marianne know she can claim the food loss while no power on her insurance. It is definitely worth a try. DIL's relatives had to do that after the last big ice storm we had.

Hope to try that floor cleaning solution Jynx. Thank you.
Better get a move on as I'm still in my nightgown and it is an early lunch. Hugs ???? to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got text from Marianne; STILL no power and now has to cook up everything that was in freezer. She plans on dispersing some of it to neighbors so it isn't wasted. Just ridiculous. Because she rents, so don't think she can get reimbursed on insurance but thanks for the suggestion Daralene.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so creative! Love the sets; especially drawn to the snowman set but also love the red/white one.


Thank you Gwen , I like the snowmen ones too , I'm knitting a second set with different colour trim


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I reckon! Been having random ideas this afternoon. Might knit some also mixed with cotton yarn into an oblong shape like a basic scarf, then turn ends up and sew them like pockets and fit over my broom for a swiffer on the tiles. I'm really impressed with the scrub-ability of the scrubby yarn it's very good.


Great idea to use it in a swiffer cover, I'll have to try that.( & the list gets longer????????)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


I'm glad you've got a placement. Your daughter will just have to "get a grip" & realize it's too much for you. Perhaps she should have come & stayed a few days while you went away, then she would realize the stress you've been under. I hope all settles down & he's happy in the new setting &'you can get the finances sorted so you can stay in your home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Kaye Jo - Congratulations on your prize and early birthday wishes for David.


The perfect card!

Happy birthday, David


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in hat and booties mode this week 2 sets finished 2 half done , here is what ive finished so far , not to sure about the red hat will have to think about that for a while


Those are so Cute! The red is very Christmassy.
Are the booties your own design? I know a silly question to ask you????Of course they are


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is considered terminal. The mitochondrial disease affects the organs. She does not eat much food so some organs don't get used as they were meant to be used.


Poor little soul seems to have not known pain & suffering. I hope they are keeping her comfortable through all this.
So hard on all those who love her, including you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's the shape , cables tend to pull in a bit , I need to see it on a baby head , which isn't going to happen . Wonder what husband would think if i bought a doll????


You could always put it in your purse & when out shopping if you see a child the right age ask if they will try it on????????that's not weird at all????????. Just kidding, no kids in your area?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. It is a gorgeous day here and looks like we are getting our summer weather now. Sad that it wasn't like that when we stayed overnight at Bristol Harbour on Canandaigua Lake as the bride and her bridesmaids were all in short sleeves and it was so cold and her long bridal veil was all over the place. She couldn't wear it for most of her pictures. Went with DS for lunch yesterday with one of his clients. Apparently he spends 6 hrs. A day with this dear young man who is wheel chair bound from MS but speaks very clearly and seems quite bright. I thought perhaps he was uncomfortable with me but at the end of lunch he asked if he could do this every week with a huge smile and my heart sure warmed. They had just come from the library where he purchased a cookbook for $3 and DS told me that this young man likes to cook. At the end I asked if I could hug him and he gave me the longest and very well felt hug ????. A special day for sure. His real mother is quite sick and his adopted mother is in the final stages of Parkinson's disease so he is in a living center where none of the other people living there can talk, so his outlet is the staff and my son. Their 6 hrs. Is not to be spent at the center where he lives, which is great in the summer, but I do see it being a little difficult in the winter. This is the young man that my son helps to achieve his goals and volunteering was a goal of his, so DS got him in with the Red Cross and they volunteer at 3 different centers along with a soup kitchen, so that will keep them busy. Needless to say I am proud of my DS as he is happiest when he is helping others. The pay is terrible but he loves the work.
> 
> Today I am meeting a friend for an early lunch. She was just on a cruise, so she will catch me up on that for sure. It was right when the Houston hurricane was going on but prior to Irma, so other than one rough day, they had a great time. Lucky she wasn't on the later cruises for sure.
> 
> ...


You certainly raised a wonderful caring son. Is this his full time job now? That poor young man in a nursing home with no one to talk to, you would think a better place could be found for him. At least he has an afternoon a week with your son to look forward to.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme, such lovely knitting. I love the red hat. Booties are so cute. You are very creative!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got text from Marianne; STILL no power and now has to cook up everything that was in freezer. She plans on dispersing some of it to neighbors so it isn't wasted. Just ridiculous. Because she rents, so don't think she can get reimbursed on insurance but thanks for the suggestion Daralene.


Poor Marianne, all that expense & work. She might look into making a claim against the power company, I think that is an option here, might be worth a phone call.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, we got frost last night, not sure how much damage was done but it's beautiful & sunny out now & a balmy 4C/40F. I think I will wait a while in hopes it warms & dries up before I go see the garden.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got text from Marianne; STILL no power and now has to cook up everything that was in freezer. She plans on dispersing some of it to neighbors so it isn't wasted. Just ridiculous. Because she rents, so don't think she can get reimbursed on insurance but thanks for the suggestion Daralene.


If she has renter's insurance for items inside the house, it should pay.
How awful; do they have access to a gas generator to get some level of power for AC, lights, refrigerator?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could always put it in your purse & when out shopping if you see a child the right age ask if they will try it on????????that's not weird at all????????. Just kidding, no kids in your area?


I'm running into same situation. Haven't tried it yet, but it was suggested to me to blow up a balloon to the circumference desired (20") and use that as a guide. I'll keep you posted to whether it works.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thankfully reporting, we have rain! It is coming down wonderfully, no wind, and I have a beagle that does not want to go out in it. We shall have to figure out if she will be OK if I hold an umbrella over both of us. Bonnie, so sorry you got frost. Hope you will have a few days of summer like weather again. We are to get snow in the mountains and diminished temps for the whole rest of the week and weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your booties. So creative.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you have raised a wonderfully compassionate son. You must be so very proud of him.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, you have raised a wonderfully compassionate son. You must be so very proud of him.


He does sound a wonderful young man :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry, slang crept in there. In this instance it means brilliant one.


Wonder if it's only used here in the UK, ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. It is a gorgeous day here and looks like we are getting our summer weather now. Sad that it wasn't like that when we stayed overnight at Bristol Harbour on Canandaigua Lake as the bride and her bridesmaids were all in short sleeves and it was so cold and her long bridal veil was all over the place. She couldn't wear it for most of her pictures. Went with DS for lunch yesterday with one of his clients. Apparently he spends 6 hrs. A day with this dear young man who is wheel chair bound from MS but speaks very clearly and seems quite bright. I thought perhaps he was uncomfortable with me but at the end of lunch he asked if he could do this every week with a huge smile and my heart sure warmed. They had just come from the library where he purchased a cookbook for $3 and DS told me that this young man likes to cook. At the end I asked if I could hug him and he gave me the longest and very well felt hug ????. A special day for sure. His real mother is quite sick and his adopted mother is in the final stages of Parkinson's disease so he is in a living center where none of the other people living there can talk, so his outlet is the staff and my son. Their 6 hrs. Is not to be spent at the center where he lives, which is great in the summer, but I do see it being a little difficult in the winter. This is the young man that my son helps to achieve his goals and volunteering was a goal of his, so DS got him in with the Red Cross and they volunteer at 3 different centers along with a soup kitchen, so that will keep them busy. Needless to say I am proud of my DS as he is happiest when he is helping others. The pay is terrible but he loves the work.
> 
> Today I am meeting a friend for an early lunch. She was just on a cruise, so she will catch me up on that for sure. It was right when the Houston hurricane was going on but prior to Irma, so other than one rough day, they had a great time. Lucky she wasn't on the later cruises for sure.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your son is in the perfect job for him , you are right to be very proud of him , wish there were lots more people like him


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thankfully reporting, we have rain! It is coming down wonderfully, no wind, and I have a beagle that does not want to go out in it. We shall have to figure out if she will be OK if I hold an umbrella over both of us. Bonnie, so sorry you got frost. Hope you will have a few days of summer like weather again. We are to get snow in the mountains and diminished temps for the whole rest of the week and weekend.


Autumn/Fall has definitely arrived! Glad it has brought the rain you need so badly! I like the picture of you and Penny under the umbrella, while she 'spends a penny'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sweater - love the colors. --- sam



machriste said:


> Finally finished a cardigan I started longer ago than I care to reveal. Actually had the knitting done but had been avoiding the finishing. Blocked it at the lake this summer where there is a lovely big table, and sewed it together during rush week here. Then I couldn't find the buttons I had bought for it a while ago. Found some wooden ones at Michael's. And here it is!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are so Cute! The red is very Christmassy.
> Are the booties your own design? I know a silly question to ask you????Of course they are


Thanks Bonnie , I'm starting to think about items for Christmas. The booties are my own ideas


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


HUGS......I understand how hard it is for the family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Swedenme, such lovely knitting. I love the red hat. Booties are so cute. You are very creative!


Thank you so much Joyce


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm running into same situation. Haven't tried it yet, but it was suggested to me to blow up a balloon to the circumference desired (20") and use that as a guide. I'll keep you posted to whether it works.


I've used a balloon when I've taken a picture , works well


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


How horrible to give you incorrect information. Hope you get it sll worked out. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we got frost last night, not sure how much damage was done but it's beautiful & sunny out now & a balmy 4C/40F. I think I will wait a while in hopes it warms & dries up before I go see the garden.


Hope it warms up a bit Bonnie , one good thing about having lots of cloud and rain no chance of frost


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it's only used here in the UK, ?


I think it might be!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love your booties. So creative.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


I am so sorry that happened. Awful. I pray you get some help soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so very sorry the nursing home can't get their story straight. How upsetting and traumatic. Do you have an investigative reporter/consumer protection section of your newspaper or t.v. station. I know that seems rash. But I am mad enough for you I think they should be exposed and valid suggestions for nursing home that would work be offered you and Ray.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


That is terrible , not surprising you are stressed out


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what size needles do you use? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a worsted spun yarn, but not American Worsted weight. It is a 5 ply Gansey yarn, which I think is about American (Fine weight) (according to Wikipedia) (Margaret, can you help me out here?) I had thought it was about your Sport weight- but now I am in a muddle. Anyway it is a lot finer than DK.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really think the 24th is a better date for induction tell vicky. --- sam



darowil said:


> Will be here within the next 2 weeks (induction 25th if hasn't come. Actual due date 27th. But the most recent research says that induction early is better than natural on the due date- and Vicky checked this out not taking the obstetrician's word for it).
> 
> Told someone today that Elizabeth would be a big sister soon and a huge smile spread across her face.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm running into same situation. Haven't tried it yet, but it was suggested to me to blow up a balloon to the circumference desired (20") and use that as a guide. I'll keep you posted to whether it works.


I've used balloons to block hats. It works fine, but you might want to put it on a bowl to keep it from falling over. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thankfully reporting, we have rain! It is coming down wonderfully, no wind, and I have a beagle that does not want to go out in it. We shall have to figure out if she will be OK if I hold an umbrella over both of us. Bonnie, so sorry you got frost. Hope you will have a few days of summer like weather again. We are to get snow in the mountains and diminished temps for the whole rest of the week and weekend.


Yay! Here's to cleaner air and moisture for the land. Hope Penny manages okay.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it's only used here in the UK, ?


Where I come from, it's used as an insult. I thought what she meant was like "firecracker," though, understanding it meant something good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


Wow. I am so sorry! The process is hard enough even though you're doing what's best for him; I do hope something turns up right soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


Marilyn, I am so sorry this has happened.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, also wanted to comment on your DS and his friend--what a blessing.

Sonja, love the hats & booties as always! I don't want to think about snow just yet, though! 

We got down below 60F last night, so fall is coming, though we are still in the 80s during the day for a while yet, I think. Our first frost averages Nov. 2 but it will be plenty chilly before then, I'm sure. We even got a bit of rain last night too, and the sky looks much bluer today. Whew. Now hoping for rain for the NW to put out fires.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what size needles do you use? --- sam


Depends on how dense I want the fabric to be. Anne's dark navy blue cardigan I worked on size 1(US) 2.25mm. Presently I am using 2.5mm which has no direct US equivalent, but I've also used size 2 (US), 2.75mm. So they are slow going- especially when for bigger people like me! I have 360 stitches on my needles.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow. I am so sorry! The process is hard enough even though you're doing what's best for him; I do hope something turns up right soon. Hugs to you.


I agree. What a disappointment to you and Ray and how hard, when you have gotten all the emotional stress, which you had thought was over a bit, now back in double full force. I do think you should check with your state insurance people and see if this is really true, also check with the state licensure people as to what is on their license and how they are licensed. Also would check on facebook and see what they claim to provide and if they say they are Medicare approved. I am smelling a "rat in the woodpile" here thinking that perhaps they decided they didn't want to care for Ray for some reason.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


That is disgraceful! As if you weren't under enough stress....words fail me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think the 24th is a better date for induction tell vicky. --- sam


I wonder why?! :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Where I come from, it's used as an insult. I thought what she meant was like "firecracker," though, understanding it meant something good!


Oh dear. I will have not to write slang. Repeat 100 times :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think the 24th is a better date for induction tell vicky. --- sam


Well, the wee one might just decide to arrive then anyhow! :sm04:

Edit: I just realized that the 25th there is the 24th here, right? It all works out. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Slightly early again- Kate and I have started the new Tea Party with the help of Tami Ohio!

Please meet us here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-495434-1.html#1135


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back runflyski - it has been a while since you joined us. do join us again real soon - it would be nice to get to know you. ---- sam



runflyski said:


> machristie...I love your cardigan. Just my size???


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


Railyn, we went through this with dad, we were waiting on mom to say when, and finally she said after Dad just couldn't lift himself anymore to transistion to move himself, it was just to much for mom or any of us. its one of the hardest things we ever did, Dad lived 3 yrs with the view out his window. We brought him home when we could, but once it was time for bed, he had a hard time understanding why he could't sleep in his old bed. its just a sad part of life, but you can't let your body get worn down either, Daughter will just have to do like we did, go and spend time with her Dad and have a special time to herself with him. ours was all the westerns we watched. Good Luck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful trip kathleendoris - hope the weather cooperates with sunny warm days. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I count myself very fortunate to have all my grandchildren. My brother-in-law and his wife seem unlikely to have grandchildren, although they have a son and a daughter. They are incredibly generous towards our little ones, but I do really wish that they could be blessed with some of their own.
> 
> We head off in the morning. The routine we have developed in the past few years is to have an overnight stay near to Dover, then get an early ferry over to France. This means that we have a few hours to explore the many attractions of Kent. For many years, we had been conscious that it was a part of the country that we simply rushed through en route to somewhere else, so we decided that, now that we had more leisure, we would make the journey a part of the holiday. This year, we have a couple of gardens earmarked to visit, with a night in a hotel in Folkestone. Then we cross over to France on Friday morning, have another overnight stop, before arriving down in Provence on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I will try to stay in touch, but cannot be quite sure how good internet connections may be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think somewhere there has to be a line drawn in the sand - enough is enough. --- sam



darowil said:


> David's asthma has been playing up so he is now on steroids and orders not to do any dusty work for now- so work on the kitchen is suspended. Just as well I don't have the same confidence in my DH as he has in himself! I'm not expecting a kitchen by the end of October, he is. Mind you his idea of a kitchen is cupboards and bench without doors etc. Or I think the top cupboards. Well I don't think it will ever actually be done completely. After all no room is yet fully finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a come to Jesus might speed things up. if he can't get to it can you afford to have some builders in? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I so related to your DH and getting the kitchen completed. I took me almost 2 years to get DH to finish running the wires for the security system; they were left draped across the living room wall (super tacky and drove me nuts). I finish became really a B**CH about it ranting and raving and it was done in less than an hour.
> 
> Hope your David is feeling better too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you kimmyz - we don't see enough of you. --- sam



kimmyz said:


> Big hugs back to you from Kimmy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You aren't being selfish. You deserve them!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not an easy decision railyn - but the only one to make. you do need to look after yourself. take deep breaths. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure i would ever finish a sweater on size 1 needles. it would be very warm that is for sure. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Depends on how dense I want the fabric to be. Anne's dark navy blue cardigan I worked on size 1(US) 2.25mm. Presently I am using 2.5mm which has no direct US equivalent, but I've also used size 2 (US), 2.75mm. So they are slow going- especially when for bigger people like me! I have 360 stitches on my needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure i would ever finish a sweater on size 1 needles. it would be very warm that is for sure. --- sam


 :sm24: It did take quite a while, and I had really to persevere. It is a very good weight for our climate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An early Birthday wish for David!
> 
> Luck.


Thank you, Ill pass it on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah for you. What a nice surprise. So glad you are caring for that wee dog. It is fortunate you came to its care.
> Liking the new Matthew drawing. Amazes me that he can get the whole animal in proportion by starting with the eye.
> Very fall weather here today, more to come with rain, hopefully, tomorrow if the weather forecaster is correct.


She seems to be a bit better, hopefully the meds will help, Marla bathed her again last night and said that the oil coming off her skin was crazy, and that the water was still beading up on her, so she has a bit to go to get her totally clean.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thankfully reporting, we have rain! It is coming down wonderfully, no wind, and I have a beagle that does not want to go out in it. We shall have to figure out if she will be OK if I hold an umbrella over both of us. Bonnie, so sorry you got frost. Hope you will have a few days of summer like weather again. We are to get snow in the mountains and diminished temps for the whole rest of the week and weekend.


Great you are finally getting some rain, hope your pup gets used to it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You certainly raised a wonderful caring son. Is this his full time job now? That poor young man in a nursing home with no one to talk to, you would think a better place could be found for him. At least he has an afternoon a week with your son to look forward to.


I think it is 6 hrs. A day for 4 or 5 days a week. He was very excited because the nurses/staff are taking him to his first Buffalo Bills game, so they must find him quite loveable that they would do this for him, so at least he is with caring people. Amazing that they have a program like this that supplies a person to come and take him out so often. I agree that it would be best in a place where he could have interaction where he lives. Knowing this young man and how he likes to help people, he probably finds a way of relating to the other people there. I wonder if it has to do with his adoptive mother getting so sick and having to be placed, perhaps before getting on a waiting list. Not ideal for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, you have raised a wonderfully compassionate son. You must be so very proud of him.


Thank you. He really is a joy to be around and to see the kind of father and friend he is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> He does sound a wonderful young man :sm24:


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like your son is in the perfect job for him , you are right to be very proud of him , wish there were lots more people like him


Thank you. I wish there were more like him too. Sometimes I think there are, just that we don't hear about them. Just watched a documentary about a young man who knew he wanted to be a doctor from the time he was a little boy. He works in countries where people have a hard time reaching medical care and he goes to them. Such an amazing young man.

From what I have heard of your sons, they sound pretty special too. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, also wanted to comment on your DS and his friend--what a blessing.
> 
> Sonja, love the hats & booties as always! I don't want to think about snow just yet, though!
> 
> We got down below 60F last night, so fall is coming, though we are still in the 80s during the day for a while yet, I think. Our first frost averages Nov. 2 but it will be plenty chilly before then, I'm sure. We even got a bit of rain last night too, and the sky looks much bluer today. Whew. Now hoping for rain for the NW to put out fires.


Thank you Sorlenna.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. He really is a joy to be around and to see the kind of father and friend he is.


He is a wonderful example of great parenting. You and Bill have done a marvelous job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


You poor woman! No wonder you're stressed!????????I hope you find someplace for him soon before you hurt yourself. Maybe your daughter that thinks he doesn't need to be in care can come help?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, so very sorry the nursing home can't get their story straight. How upsetting and traumatic. Do you have an investigative reporter/consumer protection section of your newspaper or t.v. station. I know that seems rash. But I am mad enough for you I think they should be exposed and valid suggestions for nursing home that would work be offered you and Ray.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. What a disappointment to you and Ray and how hard, when you have gotten all the emotional stress, which you had thought was over a bit, now back in double full force. I do think you should check with your state insurance people and see if this is really true, also check with the state licensure people as to what is on their license and how they are licensed. Also would check on facebook and see what they claim to provide and if they say they are Medicare approved. I am smelling a "rat in the woodpile" here thinking that perhaps they decided they didn't want to care for Ray for some reason.


If that is the case, I would definitely be going to the media & raising hell. Ray is also a veteran, isn't he? I would stress that too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My exact sentiments. Keeping all in prayers. EDIT: Read further about the snafu (nicest way I can say what I'm thinking in regard to their screw up). Praying fervently for a positive resolution for you both; don't give up.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you've got a placement. Your daughter will just have to "get a grip" & realize it's too much for you. Perhaps she should have come & stayed a few days while you went away, then she would realize the stress you've been under. I hope all settles down & he's happy in the new setting &'you can get the finances sorted so you can stay in your home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got text from Marianne; STILL no power and now has to cook up everything that was in freezer. She plans on dispersing some of it to neighbors so it isn't wasted. Just ridiculous. Because she rents, so don't think she can get reimbursed on insurance but thanks for the suggestion Daralene.


For us it would be covered under contents insurance- which is the responsibility of the the occupier of the house (unless it is rented furnished and then the owner may well also have their contents insured) . Building insurance which covers the house itself is the responsibility of the owner of the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it's only used here in the UK, ?


I knew your use of the term cracker


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The saga continues. I got DH packed up and down at the facility this morning only to be told that they had made a mistake and he couldn't be admitted under Medicare. They would be willing to admit him for $4000. We came home and will continue our search. If they can't get their story straight, I don't want to have Ray there. My tee shirt has a picture of a scared cat with claws out etc. The caption says "Stressed Out". That is definitely my attitude today.


How extremely frustrating for all of you. No wonder you are stressed out. Maybe you need to get you DD to come and stay a few days- give her a chance to see how much help you need. You could try saying I need some help. Maybe it would help her understand why you are doing this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think the 24th is a better date for induction tell vicky. --- sam


Induction on a Sunday? Don't think so somehow if no predisposing reason for it other than dates.
Is it your birthday Sam? I'll tell her to go naturally on the 24th. Or today my Mum's birthday (not likely as earlier this morning there were no signs of it's arrival. Though does still have almost 13 hours left of the day)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, the wee one might just decide to arrive then anyhow! :sm04:
> 
> Edit: I just realized that the 25th there is the 24th here, right? It all works out. LOL


Good theory- though Elizabeth with an induction was 11pm- so that would be the 25th for you too I would imagine.

A friend had her son in the UK on my birthday. I commented on that and she said but he was born in England. Thats OK I said still works as so was I. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, Ill pass it on.


 :sm24: for David's Birthday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. It is a gorgeous day here and looks like we are getting our summer weather now. Sad that it wasn't like that when we stayed overnight at Bristol Harbour on Canandaigua Lake as the bride and her bridesmaids were all in short sleeves and it was so cold and her long bridal veil was all over the place. She couldn't wear it for most of her pictures. Went with DS for lunch yesterday with one of his clients. Apparently he spends 6 hrs. A day with this dear young man who is wheel chair bound from MS but speaks very clearly and seems quite bright. I thought perhaps he was uncomfortable with me but at the end of lunch he asked if he could do this every week with a huge smile and my heart sure warmed. They had just come from the library where he purchased a cookbook for $3 and DS told me that this young man likes to cook. At the end I asked if I could hug him and he gave me the longest and very well felt hug ????. A special day for sure. His real mother is quite sick and his adopted mother is in the final stages of Parkinson's disease so he is in a living center where none of the other people living there can talk, so his outlet is the staff and my son. Their 6 hrs. Is not to be spent at the center where he lives, which is great in the summer, but I do see it being a little difficult in the winter. This is the young man that my son helps to achieve his goals and volunteering was a goal of his, so DS got him in with the Red Cross and they volunteer at 3 different centers along with a soup kitchen, so that will keep them busy. Needless to say I am proud of my DS as he is happiest when he is helping others. The pay is terrible but he loves the work.
> 
> Today I am meeting a friend for an early lunch. She was just on a cruise, so she will catch me up on that for sure. It was right when the Houston hurricane was going on but prior to Irma, so other than one rough day, they had a great time. Lucky she wasn't on the later cruises for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing about your DS and the young man with MS. Interesting hearing about our TP family members. I remember when your mom passed, you will always miss her. My mum is still the same...settled but really hardly any talking and not really much quality of life. I think I have been mourning for her for the last 12 months or so and she is still here. I know I will always miss her when she is gone., mums are special for sure.

Well yesterday was terrible weather again here, we had quite a lot of rain mostly all day. The grass is my back yard is desperate for a mow but it is just too wet still. Today hasnt been too bad and tomorrow is to be 18c and Sunny! Woo Hoo. :sm11: Hopefully I may get it done then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if it's only used here in the UK, ?


RE :"cracker" ... I knew what was meant by it, but I dont really hear it used hear much.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is the latest update on DH. He is going into a nursing home/rehab center tomorrow. It is not the one we want him in but the wanted one is full with a waiting list. We will put his name on the waiting list. Our eldest daughter is having a terrible time with it. She doesn't understand that I can't handle him anymore. The past two evenings he had to have help getting into bed. I just can't do the heavy work anymore. I am all broken up about it but it has to be. I also don't like the idea of living alone but will get used to it; I hope to bring him home for the day frequently. Never thought my life would end up this way.


I cannot even begin to imagine how difficult this decision was for you. I'm sure that it will be the best situation for both of you. Living alone takes getting used to, but you will adjust. I hope you DD will come to realize how difficult it was for you physically as well as mentally. Please know that all of us here support you and please feel free to "vent" whenever you need to.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marilyn, just saw that you were unable to get Ray into the facility. I hope things will work out and hopefully for him to be in a better place. Take care of yourself during this stressful time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thanks Jynx. Daughter lived a few miles from us and is the only one without any medical training so she sees her dad on his good days and doesn't realize what really goes on. She seems to think that a little PT will make him stronger and he will be able to come home. He needs to come home on Sunday as the available family will be here to work on our finances. I don't know the codes for the bank accounts and we need thatinformation immediately. Hopefully Ray will be rested and will remember where he put the passwords. I know that I am doing the right thing but it is still hard. I am not looking forward to living alone after 48 years. Tough adjustment. Thanks for your support


I am way behind reading this, and wasn't going to comment until I got to the new week, but need to comment here.

Marilyn, you are both in my prayers. I am so sorry it has had to come to this, but you are doing what needs to be done. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

So wonderful to learn about our world from the comfort of our own homes.

Customs, foods, families.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What an interesting OPENING! Thank you! So INFORMATIVE!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> What an interesting OPENING! Thank you! So INFORMATIVE!


Norma is a very good ambassador for her country!


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Southern Gal said:


> I think it is terrible how greed rears it's ugly head when a disaster happens and the gas station and mini-marts jack up their prices to gouge people in need, sad.
> 
> That is so sweet of you to make sure your mom gets to the funeral. What an awful man. That is an terrible legacy to leave he was a mean, nasty man to many. Take care


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you Julie for opening for us this week. How is our Sam? Tim is home on leave from the Navy he got home the same day as I did. He was suppose to leave this morning and to tell the truth I was upset that we would only get to see him and the boys once. He was busy for a week cleaning the house, for those who don't know my DIL is a pig lives like a hoarder. We took Tim and the boys out to eat she didn't come because she said she was sick ( not). Tim told us Danny the young one has bed bugs. Tim think he picked them up at boyscouts camp out. They were going to come over but DH said it's better they don't. So we had to strip in the garage put our clothes in the dryer and shower. I talked to Chantel DIL this morning she didn't sound sick she said it's allergies and cold, whatever. That is what is going on here.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Thank you Julie for opening for us this week. How is our Sam? Tim is home on leave from the Navy he got home the same day as I did. He was suppose to leave this morning and to tell the truth I was upset that we would only get to see him and the boys once. He was busy for a week cleaning the house, for those who don't know my DIL is a pig lives like a hoarder. We took Tim and the boys out to eat she didn't come because she said she was sick ( not). Tim told us Danny the young one has bed bugs. Tim think he picked them up at boyscouts camp out. They were going to come over but DH said it's better they don't. So we had to strip in the garage put our clothes in the dryer and shower. I talked to Chantel DIL this morning she didn't sound sick she said it's allergies and cold, whatever. That is what is going on here.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharon do you realize we are now on a newer KTP?

Here's the new one which be ending tomorrow (Friday) then Sam and others will start with the latest KTP. Each week we have a new KTP.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-499669-73.html


----------

